# Nouveaux MacBook Pro ?



## DimeSH13 (2 Décembre 2007)

Hello World

Tout comme pour mon post qui prévenait de la sortie imminante de nouveaux iPods en septembre : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=186154 je souhaite faire une alerte concernant les MBP.

Je constate depuis quelques semaines que les stocks de MBP, sont au point mort dans ma société, et que le réapprovisionnement ne sera pas effectif avant la fin d'année...
Pour rappel les derniers sortis sont arrivé en juin 2007 et je pense qu'une mise a jour va bientot arriver.
Apple attend certainement que les fêtes soient passée pour vendre un max et sortir le modèle mis a jour en janvier ou février.

J'imagine plusieurs choses pour l'upgrade :
* Frequence de 2.4Ghz pour le modèle debut de gamme et 2.6Ghz pour les milieux et haut de gamme
* Une augmentation de la capacité des disques dur
* Un port eSata

Si vous avez des infos concernant les délais de mise a jour des MBP entre leur date de sortie et leur date de mise a jour ca pourrait être intéressant.


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> J'imagine plusieurs choses pour l'upgrade :
> * Frequence de 2.4Ghz pour le modèle debut de gamme et 2.6Ghz pour les milieux et haut de gamme
> * Une augmentation de la capacité des disques dur
> * Un port eSata
> ...



Je dirais:

* Une disparition de la fréquence à 2,2 Ghz; les 2 autres existent déjà (celle à 2,6 en option). Mais cela reste toujours des processeurs C2D Santa Rosa.
* Une disparition du DD à 120 Go, pour s'en tenir aux modèles 160 et 250.
* Un port eSata, j'ai des doutes. Je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple pourrait sacrifier pour l'incorporer (il n'y a déjà que 2 ports USB2, et l'emplacement expresscard peut servir à brancher un connexion eSata).
* Une meilleure CG; la 8800M GT (mais avec Apple, on ne peut jurer de rien).
* Peut-être un écran LED généralisé sur toute la gamme (et donc les 17").

J'ai en fait beaucoup de mal à voir ce qui pourrait changer pour que l'on puisse réellement parler de révision majeure. Je pense par contre à une "grosse révision" pour le second semestre 2008 (avec la prochaine génération de processeur, peut-être des écrans multitouch, on peut tout imaginer tellement c'est "loin").

Je n'ai pas compris ta dernière phrase.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Décembre 2007)

Du Core 2 Duo gravé en 45nm (penryn) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Du Core 2 Duo gravé en 45nm (penryn) ?



+1


----------



## super_bretzel (2 Décembre 2007)

Certains sentent pour le Macworld une refonte totale de la gamme portable d'APPLE.
Disparition de la discontinuité Grand Public / pro et un tout nouveau design( bien sur avec un modele 12 pouce).
Ceci concorderait avec tous les nouveaux brevets déposé par Apple en matiere de mobilité ....

Bonne fin de weekend !!


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Décembre 2007)

Un MacBook Pro ultra-portable (13" ou moins) est une rumeur récurrente, et qui me parait crédible.

Au niveau logiciel: le SDK de l'iPhone (et pourquoi pas pour l'&#63743;TV)


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Un MacBook Pro ultra-portable (13" ou moins) est une rumeur récurrente, et qui me parait crédible.



Tu parles. Cela fait une vingtaine de mois qu'elle est récurrente et "crédible". Il y a eu tellement de rumeurs que l'on pourrait en remplir l'équivalent d'un annuaire téléphonique, et suffisamment de fake pour rajouter une cinquantaine de pages au catalogue de la R*doute. 

Enfin bon... I have a dream...


----------



## MBP88 (2 Décembre 2007)

Et pourquoi pas un nouveau clavier (le même que le macbook) et une fermeture magnétique ? Mais avec le même design. 

Wait and see comme on dit. Dans tous les cas je préfère attendre janvier avant de me faire plaisir et de craquer...

6 semaines...


----------



## DimeSH13 (3 Décembre 2007)

Le but de mon post était principalement d'apporter des éléments qui tendent a montrer la refonte de la gamme ou un upgrade de la gamme MPB dans les semaines a venir.

Le temps d'attente entre la sortie d'une nouvelle gamme et une refonte de cette dernière est visiblement de 6mois... nous en approchons pour les MPB, étant donné leur mise sur le marché en juin dernier.

Je reformule donc ma question initiale :

Quelqu'un aurait il les même symptôme que moi dans son entreprise ? (rupture de stock sur la gamme complète)
Ou plus simplement
Quelqu'un aurait il une info concernant la sortie effective de nouveau Macbook pro ?


----------



## Choan (4 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Du Core 2 Duo gravé en 45nm (penryn) ?



Et Nvidia qui a annoncé ses nouveaux chipset graphique pour ordinateur portables  !! 

Le 8800 GTS et GTX ! 


Lien de la news sur pc inpact

http://www.nvidia.fr/page/geforce_8800m.html

Et de la memoire flash a la place du disque dur ? Ca serait plutot pour le 12"...


----------



## divoli (4 Décembre 2007)

Choan a dit:


> Et Nvidia qui a annoncé ses nouveaux chipset graphique pour ordinateur portables  !!
> 
> Le 8800 GTS et GTX !



Ce sont des CG pour poste fixe, là. Mais il doit y avoir une déclinaison pour portable (comme je l'ai dit plus haut)...


----------



## Choan (4 Décembre 2007)

Non non c'est bien pour portable  
Lis bien la news 
Jusqu'a maintenant la plus puissante CG pour portable était les 8600M celle qui équipe les MBP actuel...


----------



## divoli (4 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, c'est bien pour portable: 8800*M *GTS et GTX.


----------



## Choan (4 Décembre 2007)

Et oui comme quoi faut cliquer sur les liens .

Pour aller avec ces nouvelles CG
Je  vois bien sur le MBP 17" un lecteur/graveur blu ray.

Et le passage sur tous les MPB au HD, avec ecran HD et entré/sortie HDMI. :love:


----------



## dvd (4 Décembre 2007)

un nouveau clavier
des emplacements ram et disque dur plus accessibles
une nouvelle coque, comme l'imac
des écrans led pour toute la gamme
lecteur (voire graveur) bluray
un poids en baisse
meilleure autonomie
disque ssd en option

voilà pour moi ce sera déjà bien


----------



## Velvar (4 Décembre 2007)

la seule chose quasi certaine pour les MBP, c'est un nouveau clavier car l'actuel est vraiment moizi, comparé a celui du MB qui est un regal. Un nouveau design aussi car c'est le meme depuis les powerbook.. ça commence a faire..


----------



## nJin (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
"Si" il y'a un nouveau macbook pro qui sort aprés le "macworld 08",le saura t-on avant ? Si par exemple les "hypothétique nouveautées" sont dévoilées le 14 janvier,quelles seront les délais pour voir les nouveaux mbp dans les apple store de france?


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

nJin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> "Si" il y'a un nouveau macbook pro qui sort aprés le "macworld 08",le saura t-on avant ? Si par exemple les "hypothétique nouveautées" sont dévoilées le 14 janvier,quelles seront les délais pour voir les nouveaux mbp dans les apple store de france?



Salut,

Non, on le saura au dernier moment (le jour même); c'est toujours comme ça avec Apple. Tout juste y aura-t'il des rumeurs persistantes les quelques jours avant l'annonce officielle.

Généralement, les nouveautés sont disponibles le jour même à la commande. Mais il faut compter plusieurs jours au moins pour qu'ils soient physiquement présents en magasin...


----------



## nJin (8 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide divoli, pour moi futur switcher sur macbook pro, je croit que je vais attendre ce fameux Macworld, pour faire mon achat à environ 1 mois je peut encore attendre, méme si c'est trés dur.


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

nJin a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse rapide divoli, pour moi futur switcher sur macbook pro, je croit que je vais attendre ce fameux Macworld, pour faire mon achat à environ 1 mois je peut encore attendre, méme si c'est trés dur.



Cela relève quand même de la rumeur. Il n'y aura peut-être aucun nouveau MacBook Pro en janvier, il faut en être conscient...

On fait tous des suppositions, selon l'évolution des composants. Mais en réalité, on en sait rien.


----------



## DimeSH13 (9 Décembre 2007)

Je suis tout a fait d'accord, un nouveau MBP reste une rumeur. Je me fonde sur l'état des stock de toutes les refs MBP de ma société. La dernière fois pour les iPods cela avait fonctionné, et j'avais pu vous donné quelques infos quelques jours avant leurs présentations par Steve Jobs.

J'éspère que la refonte de la gamme se fera dans peu de temps car moi aussi je souhaite switcher sur MBP...


----------



## lianis (9 Décembre 2007)

Moi j'y crois à la mise à jour : intégration du clavier style "macbook" (style des nouveaux claviers alu aussi) fermeture magnétique et non plus mécanique de la façade (comme sur le macbook).

De plus, on peut aussi prévoir un rapprochement des 2 gammes : iPapy avait parlé (lors de la sortie des nouveaux iMac) du "tout alu", plus écologique que le plastique (plus facilement recyclable). C'est donc logiquement que le macbook devrait intégrer une robe alu. De plus ceci enlèverait le distinction macbook blanc/noir. De plus le modèle noir est trop proche du Macbook Pro niveau tarif, alors qu'il ne possède pas les atouts du grand (si ce n'est un écran 13,3" mais ça c'est une question de goût).

Du coup, on pourrait voir une seule gamme, du 13" au 17", les 13" étant les moins chèrs donc pas de carte dédiée (à mon grand regret) et un DD plus petit (Disques flash trop cher et limités à 64Go aujourd'hui).

Voilà comment selon moi la logique devrait être respectée... mais je ne suis pas devin et tout ce que j'ai pu dire n'est que pure spéculation donc largement critiquable (faîtes vous plaisir).

PS (mon utopie du portable mac peut-être Hors Sujet) : robe alu format macbook 13,3" (ou plus petit mais c'est déjà pas mal) + Intel C2D Santa Rosa 2,2Ghz (ou 2,4) + DD mémoire flash 64Go + nVidia 8600M 256Mo GDRR3 (ou ATI X2600) + 2Go DDR2 + 2usb2 + 1fireWire 400 et un 800 + mini DVI + ethernet gigabit + port casque + iSight + Wifi (a/b/g/n) + Bluetooth 2.0 et surtout pas de lecteur CD optique (prend trop de place pour trop peu d'utilisation, on en prend un externe en cas d'urgence)


----------



## Toc Toc (9 Décembre 2007)

Aller !!

Je pense comme vous ! on patiente! on y croit !!
Cela va faire un moment mais c'est bientôt là :rateau: .

C'est marrant parce que depuis un moment j'avais exposé l'idée du nouveau clavier façon MacBook et la fermeture magnétique et on me disait :" oh non... l'est bien le MacBook Pro, c'est une machine superbe...".

Et là maintenant, tous le monde se retrouve.


----------



## lianis (9 Décembre 2007)

Toc Toc a dit:


> Aller !!
> 
> Je pense comme vous ! on patiente! on y croit !!
> Cela va faire un moment mais c'est bientôt là :rateau: .
> ...



Sûrement parce que les gens ont eu l'occasion de tester le nouveau clavier alu et se sont rendu compte qu'il était très agréable à utiliser, et esthétiquement réussit.
Pour la fermeture magnétique : moins il y a de trucs qui dépassent, moins il y a de trucs qui cassent.


----------



## MBP88 (10 Décembre 2007)

lianis a dit:


> Sûrement parce que les gens ont eu l'occasion de tester le nouveau clavier alu et se sont rendu compte qu'il était très agréable à utiliser, et esthétiquement réussit.
> Pour la fermeture magnétique : moins il y a de trucs qui dépassent, moins il y a de trucs qui cassent.



Effectivement, je suis allé à la fnac hier, prêt à craquer pour un macbookpro, mais je suis reparti bredouille pour deux raisons :

- Pas de Leopard sur les MBP dans cette fnac (je n'ai pas envie de commencer mon switch par une mise à jour)

- J'ai trouvé fantastique le clavier du MB alors que j'ai trouvé le clavier du MBP un peu dur

Donc j'espère bien une mise à jour à la keynote du 15 janvier, je pense également à une déclinaison de la gamme MBP en 13", 15" et 17" avec le nouveau clavier, la fermeture magnétique, une mise à jour du disque dur et de la carte graphique et de la fréquence du processeur mais pas encore le passage au penryn... plutôt lors de la mise à jour suivante...

Ah c'est beau de switcher et d'attendre, tous les rêves sont permis, c'est une douce période avant d'avoir un beau mac tout neuf. :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (10 Décembre 2007)

Quoi celà voudrait dire que mon bien aimé va être dépassé... Arg :rateau:

Et puis moi j'adore ma fermeture, de plus j'ai peut être un processeur de macbook mais il tourne d'enfer au moins!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

Pour avoir eu les 2 types de fermetures, celle du macbook reste beaucoup plus intelligente.
Et pour ce qui est du clavier, je tape à la même vitesse sur les deux mais j'ai tendance à faire moins de fautes de frappes sur le macbook. Ca reste très personnel.

L'idée d'unifier la gamme au moins par une fermeture magnétique et des claviers d'inspirations identiques serait plutôt intelligente.


----------



## Toc Toc (11 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour avoir eu les 2 types de fermetures, celle du macbook reste beaucoup plus intelligente.
> Et pour ce qui est du clavier, je tape à la même vitesse sur les deux mais j'ai tendance à faire moins de fautes de frappes sur le macbook. Ca reste très personnel.
> 
> L'idée d'unifier la gamme au moins par une fermeture magnétique et des claviers d'inspirations identiques serait plutôt intelligente.



Tout à fait d'accord !!


----------



## GenerationQashqai (13 Décembre 2007)

MBP88 a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un nouveau clavier (le même que le macbook) et une fermeture magnétique ? Mais avec le même design.
> 
> Wait and see comme on dit. Dans tous les cas je préfère attendre janvier avant de me faire plaisir et de craquer...
> 
> 6 semaines...



Bonjour,

je suis d'accord avec MBP88 car même le clavier du MB a été adapté aux racourcis de Leopard mais pas celui du MBP...

Donc je verrais bien une MAJ avec effectivement un nouveau clavier et fermeture magnétique !!! ( Depuis le temps que j'attends ça...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

Donc si on récapitule:

- Un clavier inspiré du MacBook
- Une fermeture magnétique
- Architecture Penryn 
- Nouvelle carte graphique 256Mo et 512Mo

- ?


----------



## Alfoo (13 Décembre 2007)

Au vu de la qualité du MBP que je viens d'acheter et au vu de son design largement au gout du jour voire meme largement en avance sur son temps par rapport à la concurrence PC ; mon opinion est qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau MBP avant quelques mois...
Je penche plutot pour un ultraportable, un MacBook Nano sans doute.


----------



## MBP88 (13 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Au vu de la qualité du MBP que je viens d'acheter et au vu de son design largement au gout du jour voire meme largement en avance sur son temps par rapport à la concurrence PC ; mon opinion est qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau MBP avant quelques mois...
> Je penche plutot pour un ultraportable, un MacBook Nano sans doute.



D'accord avec toi Alfoo, je pense aussi à un MacBook Nano (un mbp 12" ou 13'' quoi) mais je pense aussi à une mise à jour "mineure" des mbp avec les différentes améliorations dont on a parlé dans ce fil, notamment la mise à jour du clavier. 

Petite question : que penses-tu du clavier de ton mbp Alfoo ? J'imagine que tu en es satisfait, mais as-tu déjà utilisé le clavier d'un mb ?


----------



## Alfoo (13 Décembre 2007)

MBP88 a dit:


> D'accord avec toi Alfoo, je pense aussi à un MacBook Nano (un mbp 12" ou 13'' quoi) mais je pense aussi à une mise à jour "mineure" des mbp avec les différentes améliorations dont on a parlé dans ce fil, notamment la mise à jour du clavier.
> 
> Petite question : que penses-tu du clavier de ton mbp Alfoo ? J'imagine que tu en es satisfait, mais as-tu déjà utilisé le clavier d'un mb ?



salut à toi 
Effectivement comme toi je pense aussi que le mbp aura une mise a jour hardware (mem, hd, cg...) mais pas de refonte de la machine.

Pour ce qui est du clavier du MBP je le trouve très souple et bien mieux que ce que j'ai connu en laptop PC (notamment un DELL).
Pour le comparer à un macbook que j'avais avant de passer au mbp et que j'ai d'ailleurs filé à ma femme (quelle veinarde ).. ba franchement, les 2 sont très bien. Et si je leur donnais une note : 8/10 pour le clavier du MBP - 9/10 pour celui du MB.
Les 2 machines integrent un clavier de très bonne facture.


----------



## MBP88 (13 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> salut à toi
> Effectivement comme toi je pense aussi que le mbp aura une mise a jour hardware (mem, hd, cg...) mais pas de refonte de la machine.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du clavier du MBP je le trouve très souple et bien mieux que ce que j'ai connu en laptop PC (notamment un DELL).
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, très pédagogique la note attribuée aux deux claviers.


----------



## Toc Toc (13 Décembre 2007)

Bref, tout est dit et tout le monde semble ok... 

Y a plus qu'à attendre en espérant que s'ils sortent un MBP nano, qu'ils noublieront pas le MBP actuel  !!


----------



## DimeSH13 (14 Décembre 2007)

Ca y'est, plus un seul MacBook Pro même en exposition de dispo dans ma boite...
Et une date de livraison de la part d'Apple qui bouge tous les jours.

La prochaine date de livraison est portée au 6 janvier soit un dimanche... mais non ne somme pas livré les dimanche  ce qui confirme mon idée de MAJ du MPB (même mineur)

Il faut savoir qu'Apple, contrairement aux autres fournisseurs, ne prend pas de date pour négocier un nouveau référencement. Ils peuvent très bien arriver du jour au lendemain pour nous demander les quantités souhaitées.

Donc pour résumé j'imagine que si il y a une nouvelle ref du type MBP Nano, la gamme sera revue complètement au passage.


----------



## ymathias (17 Décembre 2007)

Avec : 

. les nouveaux disques dures 'cartes mémoire' 
. un port usb 3
. une batterie qui tienne réellement 3h
. une prise pour téléphone avec un modeme 56k (c'est qand même bien pratique en vacances pour lire ces mails)
. une fermeture plus facile
. un poids un peu plus léger...

cher père Noël 2008...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> . une prise pour téléphone avec un modeme 56k (c'est qand même bien pratique en vacances pour lire ces mails)



Ca a été remplacé par les modem externe usb.
Apple ne reviendra pas sur une intégration du modem 56k.

Aujourd'hui, pour te connecter quand tu fais du camping l'été, c'est souvent: 
- Gsm & Bluetooth. T'as un débit gprs convenable pour relever tes mails. 
ou
- Hot Spot Wifi sur place


----------



## ymathias (18 Décembre 2007)

Ce que tu dis m'interesse...
Je peux via mon gsm et le bluetooth lire mes mails ?
et à quel prix ?


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2007)

J'avoue y croire aussi aux nouveaux Macbooks Pro pour début 2008 avec nouvelles cartes graphiques, clavier numérique pour le 17" et vitesse supérieure du bus et je ne sais quoi d'autre... ....mais ceci n'est pas une rumeur...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet de ce fil.



ymathias a dit:


> Je peux via mon gsm et le bluetooth lire mes mails ?



Yep ! Tu peux même surfer sur le net.
Le débit n'est pas extra cependant.



ymathias a dit:


> et à quel prix ?



Cela dépend de ton opérateur. C'est le plus souvent un abonnement de base DATA de 10Mo. Après tu payes par Mo dépassé.
Appelle ton opérateur pour te renseigner sur leur tarifs.
Et n'hésite pas à utiliser la fonction recherche du forum pour avoir plus d'infos sur le procédé.

La "facilité" avec laquelle tu peux accéder au net à l'aide de ton gsm et de ton laptop explique en partie l'absence de port modem 56k aujourd'hui. Je suppose.


----------



## Jeremlille (19 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas j'espere qu'ils ne vont pas faire comme sur l'iMac Alu et nous mettre un contour de la dalle de couleur noire pour le mbp !!! Je prie pour que le "tout alu" reste de rigueur !!! Par contre je ne serai pas contre une nouvelle carte graphique (Nvidia a justement annoncé les 8800 en version mobile) et un nouveau processeur (avec la sortie imminente des Penryn)

J'ai les fonds disponibles pour switcher, mais je pense que je vais attendre le 15 pour passer ma commande. 

Tiens une question : s'il y a uprade du mbp et que je prefere l'ancien modèle, y a t il une possibilité de demander à avoir l'ancien modele ? Il y a deja le refurb, mais y a t'il possibilité d'en avoir un completement neuf ?

Et est ce que le store étudiant est mis à jour en meme tps que le store classique en cas de MAJ ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## cedcrow (19 Décembre 2007)

si tu souhaites un ancien modèle après la mise à jour, tu devras l'acheter en Fnac ou vendeur agréé le temps qu'ils passent leur stock parce que le store est mis à jour dans la foulée.


----------



## DimeSH13 (19 Décembre 2007)

Oui tu pourras encore en trouver dans les revendeur spécialisé chez qui il reste toujours d'ancien modèles (mais pas chez moi lol) Tente dans un Darty ou encore une petite Fnac, ou même un Apple resaler, parfois ils ont encore un peu de stock sur les anciens modèles. Au pire il y a le marché de l'occasion, ou le refurb comme tu dis. Attend quelques jours après la sortie des nouveaux modèles pour faire ton achat, car bien souvent le client qui a acheter son modèle la veille de la MAJ le rapporte pour passer sur le nouveaux, et donc le magasin possède un modèle a moindre cout...

Perso je pense que si il y a une MAJ c'est pour améliorer l'ancien modèle...


----------



## Toc Toc (19 Décembre 2007)

Ben oui, si tu a le budget, faut vraiment qu'Apple se soit planté pour que tu désir l'ancien modèle... 
Je pense que niveau spécifications techniques, c'est impossible qu'il te déçoive par rapport à l'ancien (toujours au moins un peu mieux quand même!). Après le design c'est autre chose   !!  Croisont les doigts :rateau:   (tout Alu brossé Steeve STP)!!


----------



## DimeSH13 (30 Décembre 2007)

Panasonic va présenter un graveur blueray le 9 Janvier. Peut être sera t il dispo en option sur les MBP...​


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2007)

Salut.



DimeSH13 a dit:


> Panasonic va présenter un graveur blueray le 9 Janvier. Peut être sera t il dispo en option sur les MBP...​


Il sera présenté début Janvier mais uniquement disponible (si tout va bien) mi-2008 (voir Clubic).

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (31 Décembre 2007)

Mais sait-on déjà si apple préfèrera blueray ou HD-DVD?


----------



## iota (31 Décembre 2007)

Salut.



xao85 a dit:


> Mais sait-on déjà si apple préfèrera blueray ou HD-DVD?


Apple est membre du consortium Blu-Ray.

@+
iota


----------



## DimeSH13 (1 Janvier 2008)

Et le BR est déjà supporté par Léopard 
Juste a rajouté le lecteur...


----------



## DimeSH13 (1 Janvier 2008)

Pour en revenir au message originel, les stock entrepôt seront réapprovisionner le 13 et 26 janvier... soit en même temps que le macworld donc il y aura très certainement une MAJ des MBP !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Le 13 janvier c'est 2 jours avant la MacWorld.
Il y a un petit soucis là.
Les entrepôts recevraient le nouveau mbp 2 jours avant l'annonce ?


----------



## xao85 (1 Janvier 2008)

C'est des dates fixes ou ça se joue à quelques jours?


----------



## DimeSH13 (1 Janvier 2008)

Les dates ne sont pas fixes, Apple est le pire des fournisseurs  
Apple contrairement aux autres fournisseurs vient négocier au dernier moment, les négo durent parfois jusqu'à 2h du matin... et chacun (fnac, darty, etc...) essais d'avoir une disponibilité de stock la plus importante possible, car tous le monde sait que les nouveautés c'est tellement nouveau que la pluspart du temps ca tien pas en stock.
Donc nous on prévoit le 13 car c'est un dimanche, soit une livraison le 14 très certainement et une mise a disposition en magasin à j+2. Si tous ce passe bien...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Janvier 2008)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Les dates ne sont pas fixes, Apple est le pire des fournisseurs
> Apple contrairement aux autres fournisseurs vient négocier au dernier moment, les négo durent parfois jusqu'à 2h du matin... et chacun (fnac, darty, etc...) essais d'avoir une disponibilité de stock la plus importante possible, car tous le monde sait que les nouveautés c'est tellement nouveau que la pluspart du temps ca tien pas en stock.
> Donc nous on prévoit le 13 car c'est un dimanche, soit une livraison le 14 très certainement et une mise a disposition en magasin à j+2. Si tous ce passe bien...




Tu es un revendeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

Ce serai bien la première fois qu'un distributeur (autre que l'Apple Store) puisse proposer une nouvelle machine juste après l'annonce à la Macworld. 

En général, la Fnuc et Cie propose les nouveaux modèles 2 à 3 semaines après leur dispo sur l'AS.
Si un nouveau mbp sortait le 15 janvier, on le verrai chez toi fin janvier. C'est peu plausible que tu les reçoives 1 jour avant leur annonce. Intel peut pas approvisionner Apple avec sa nouvelle architecture penryn en claquant des doigts.

Pas très clair cette histoire.


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> En général, la Fnuc et Cie propose les nouveaux modèles 2 à 3 semaines après leur dispo sur l'AS.



C'est inexact (à moins que tu ne parles que des modèles réellement nouveaux, ou révision A).

J'ai commandé mon MBP dernier modèle à la Fnac, 3 jours après avoir appris sa révision. La Fnac avait déjà une commande en cours pour ses stocks. J'en ai réservé un, et 4 jours après je le recevais.

Ce n'est pas un cas isolé.

Je pense qu'il y a un rapport de force entre Apple et les grandes enseignes, et à mon avis ces dernières ont les reins suffisamment solides pour imposer leurs conditions, en jouant sur les volumes de commandes...

Je ne peux rien affirmer, mais j'ai l'impression que ça se passe comme ça.

Par contre, le type qui commande sur l'Applestore, il passe en second plan, il ne peut que subir, ce qui expliquerait des délais de commandes souvent plus longs (je ne parle que des config standards).

Et je n'ose même pas parler des APR, qui sont apparemment les derniers servis.


----------



## Choan (1 Janvier 2008)

J'en peux plus, mon cadeau de noel n'est meme pas encore annoncé :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce serai bien la première fois qu'un distributeur (autre que l'Apple Store) puisse proposer une nouvelle machine juste après l'annonce à la Macworld.
> 
> En général, la Fnuc et Cie propose les nouveaux modèles 2 à 3 semaines après leur dispo sur l'AS.
> Si un nouveau mbp sortait le 15 janvier, on le verrai chez toi fin janvier. C'est peu plausible que tu les reçoives 1 jour avant leur annonce. Intel peut pas approvisionner Apple avec sa nouvelle architecture penryn en claquant des doigts.
> ...





Et pourquoi Apple ne pourrait pas avoir les nouveaux processeurs comme cela ? Apple est quand même une grande entreprise


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est inexact.
> 
> J'ai commandé mon MBP dernier modèle à la Fnac, 3 jours après avoir appris sa révision. La Fnac avait déjà une commande en cours pour ses stocks. J'en ai réservé un, et 4 jours après je le recevais.
> 
> ...



Moué. Je remets pas en cause ton cas Divoli.
Mais ce n'est pas ce que m'avait dit un commercial Apple.
Pour lui, les premiers servis sont les clients de l'Apple Store, vient ensuite les grandes enseignes et enfin les Apple Reseller (ça c'est nase, près de 2 semaine pour un MacPro). 
Exemple récent: les derniers macbook SantaRosa. Je traînais à la fnac digital il y a une semaine, ils se débarrassaient encore de MacBook sous Tiger. 
Même problème avec l'approvisionnement en iMac Alu il me semble.

En ce qui concerne la Fnac, "le rapport de force" a sans doute évolué depuis l'apparition des Apple Shop effectivement, mais il semblerai que monsieur DimeSH n'y travaille pas.


----------



## divoli (1 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas ce que m'avait dit un commercial Apple.



Rappelle-moi un truc. Un commercial Apple, c'est bien ce type qui répond aux clients qui ont commandé un MBP depuis 5 semaines sur l'Applestore et qui rouspètent au téléphone, que leur commande passe "en prioritaire" ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Rappelle-moi un truc. Un commercial Apple, c'est bien ce type qui répond aux clients qui ont commandé un MBP depuis 5 semaines sur l'Applestore et qui rouspètent au téléphone, que leur commande passe "en prioritaire" ?



 

Bon d'accord.
Il allait pas me dire "Ah non msieur Khyu, vous passez pas en priorité, d'abord la Fnac, ensuite vous. Mais ca vaut le coût de commander chez nous parce hein, bon."


----------



## DimeSH13 (1 Janvier 2008)

Non je bosse pas a la Fnac et Dieux m'en garde !

Le rapport de force existe bien entre les grandes enseigne et Apple. Si demain on décide de ne plus référencer Apple ca n'est pas vraiment notre enseigne qui y perdra le plus... 
Maintenant je prend un exemple bête. J'avais fait un post quelques jours avant la sortie des derniers iPods, sans connaitre leur nom définitif, ni leur prix définitf... Mais ils étaient en route, dans leur camion bien au chaud, et le soir ou Steve les montraient au keynote ils arrivaient en entrepôt. Deux jours après, la gamme était présente en magasin du Shuffle au classique et le Touch n'allait pas tarder a arriver, alors que d'autres enseignes vendaient encore d'ancien modèle. Aujourd'hui j'ai encore quelques Tiger sur des macbook ancienne version, mais on rajoute un disque dur de 160Go en externe et le prix est à 1030 par rapport a la nouvelle version qui fait elle 1049 (sans dd externe). Sachant que la MAJ léopard est dans la boite c'est plutôt une bonne affaire je pense, pour un MacUser confirmer ayant une petite utilisation.
Bref tout ça pour dire effectivement  il y a un rapport de force. Après je me base sur une date de livraison d'ancien MacBook Pro sans avoir de nouvelles référence sous les yeux... (sinon ça serait trop facile lol) mais les références tombe quelques jours avant la sortie de façon a ce que les enseignes puissent proposer la nouveauté a leurs clients tout comme les apple store ou apple shop... (le délais dépand du plus offrant j'imagine)


----------



## Jeremlille (3 Janvier 2008)

Tu bosses peut etre pour un Darty ? Ou un APR ?

D'un autre coté s'il n'y a pas de MAJ le 15, je ne serai pas surpris qu'il y en ait une en février. Je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens bien pour février !!! En espérant me tromper car ma CB est prête !!!


----------



## DimeSH13 (3 Janvier 2008)

Peut être un des deux oui, peut être aucun...

La mienne aussi l'est :rateau:.

J'espère que le brevet déposé pour les multi-touch trackpad dont on a parlé récement et dont j'ai aussi fait un article sur mon blog (adresse si dessous) feront partie des nouveautés.


----------



## Choan (3 Janvier 2008)

Encore 10 jours, j'en ai marre, j'en peux plus !
Jsais plus quoi faire, je zieutte toute la journée ce sujet, en sachant qu'evidemment il n'y aura rien de neuf avant la macworl...
Jsuis meme allez courir 10 borne aujourd'hui pour me changer les idées !!!


----------



## DimeSH13 (4 Janvier 2008)

Si ça peut t'aider à tenir, sache qu'il n'y a plus aucun MacBook, ni aucun MacBook Pro en stock dans ma boite...
De deux choses l'une, ou bien on arrète les Mac lol, ou bien il y aura une refonte complète des gammes portable d'Apple, ou bien faut qu'on vire le responsable des achats


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Janvier 2008)

Ma carte bleue va chauffer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

Un petit D80 plutôt.


----------



## xao85 (4 Janvier 2008)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Si ça peut t'aider à tenir, sache qu'il n'y a plus aucun MacBook, ni aucun MacBook Pro en stock dans ma boite...
> De deux choses l'une, ou bien on arrète les Mac lol, ou bien il y aura une refonte complète des gammes portable d'Apple, ou bien faut qu'on vire le responsable des achats



Ou tout simplement votre livreur a du retard!


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2008)

be confirme que les apr ont des commandes passées automatiquement par Apple pour avoir du matis de demi, et que juste avant la sortie, ils connaisse t les refs et les noms abrégés (nom commande)
après, un apr, c'est pas Apple et ils sont souvent declasses par rapport aux gesses enseignes, ce qui est finalemt dommage car ce sont ceux qui sont au plus proche du grand public (et normallement a même de mieux les renseigner)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

J'ai rien compris.


----------



## yangbin (5 Janvier 2008)

Bon une question, dans le cas ou un nouveau macbook pro arriverait.....peut on toujours acheter l'ancien?
Je m'explique jattends aussi le macworld pour voir ce qui va se passer ....mais si il ya un nouveau macbook pro mais que c'est qun 13' comme le disent les rumeurs je pense pas que je le prendrai!
 je veux un macbook pro et pas macbook surtout pour l'ecran !

Donc a votre avis? toujours possibilité d'en trouver dans les boutiques? moins cher peut etre?


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2008)

bon alors en français...
déjà c'est le clavier de l'iMachin qui a des ratés  désolé 
sinon pour dire que les apr sont au courant des annonces pas plus d'un ou deux jours avant (j'ai fait court )


----------



## DimeSH13 (5 Janvier 2008)

Je connais pas apr... sorry je vais passer pour un inculte lol
Mais dans mon cas il semble que les commandes soient repoussée un peu plus toutes les semaines. J'ai encore regardé et certaine ref sont repoussé jusqu'en février... alors que d'autres le sont pour après le Macworld...
Bref j'attends pour voir et je scrute pour une nouvelle ref Apple


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2008)

apr=apple premium reseller, ex Apple center


----------



## valentin007 (6 Janvier 2008)

Palpitant...


----------



## DimeSH13 (6 Janvier 2008)

J'avais jamais fait le rapprochement entre Apr et les Apple Premium Resellers... bref passons, un moment de honte est vite passé


----------



## pixy (6 Janvier 2008)

pareil:sick:


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2008)

valentin007 a dit:


> Palpitant...





DimeSH13 a dit:


> un moment de honte est vite passé



c'est pas grave


----------



## valentin007 (11 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pas grave



Je parlais de la discution en générale, pas des APR...


----------



## Antiphon (15 Janvier 2008)

Puisque la Keynote de nous a offert qu'un MacBook Air, quand pensez-vous que nous aurons droit à une vraie mise à jour des MacBook Pro, avec une fermeture magnétique, peut-être un nouveau clavier, un trackpad multitouch ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Un jour ou l'autre, certainement.

La vraie question, c'est quand ?


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Ben entre les processeurs Perynn qui viennent d'apparaitre, et la nouvelle plateforme d'Intel qui va apparaitre en mai, c'est difficile de s'y retrouver...


----------



## Antiphon (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui, parce que les MacBook Pro me conviennent parfaitement, mais ils ont quand même pris un coup de vieux par rapport au reste de la gamme. Enfin, soyons patients.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Antiphon a dit:


> Oui, parce que les MacBook Pro me conviennent parfaitement, mais ils ont quand même pris un coup de vieux par rapport au reste de la gamme.



Ah bon, tu trouves ? :mouais:


----------



## Alfoo (15 Janvier 2008)

je trouve plutot que le macbook pro reste le meilleur des macbook 
manque juste le multitouch sur le trackpad, un slotin blueray et pi c'est tout  (la config hardware mem et proc boosté cela va de soi...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah bon, tu trouves ? :mouais:



Je me répète sans doute mais faut avouer que d'un point de vue architecture hardware, il est très similaire au macbook:
- plateforme santa rosa
- bus identique
- fréquence du macbook milieu de gamme identique à celle du mbp entrée de gamme

Pourquoi Apple mettrai du Penryn maintenant (passé la keynote) alors qu'une nouvelle architecture intel arrive avant l'été ?

Quoi que. Ils se sont pas gêné pour mettre à jour le macpro une semaine avant la keynote.
Alors pourquoi pas une MàJ une semaine après.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je me répète sans doute mais faut avouer que d'un point de vue architecture hardware, il est très similaire au macbook:
> - plateforme santa rosa
> - bus identique
> - fréquence du macbook milieu de gamme identique à celle du mbp entrée de gamme



On a déjà fait cette comparaison 40000 fois.

* port firewire 800
* port expresscard
* écran LED 15"
* coque en aluminium
* CG nVidia 8600m GT 128/256 Mo
* clavier rétro-éclairé.

Autant de choses équipant le MBP et pas le MB.

Pour certaines personnes, dont je fais partie, ces caractéristiques ont leur importance.



Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple mettrai du Penryn maintenant (passé la keynote) alors qu'une nouvelle architecture intel arrive avant l'été ?
> 
> Quoi que. Ils se sont pas gêné pour mettre à jour le macpro une semaine avant la keynote.
> Alors pourquoi pas une MàJ une semaine après.



Voui, ça me paraitrait bizarre.

Soit Apple met à jour les MBP avec les processeurs Perynn et repousse à plus tard (disons l'automne) le passage  à la nouvelle plateforme.

Soit Apple zappe les Perynn et passe directement à la nouvelle plateforme, disons en juin.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> On a déjà fait cette comparaison 40000 fois.
> 
> * port firewire 800
> * port expresscard
> ...



Bien sur qu'ils ont leur importance, je dénigre pas ça.
Mais le chevauchement du reste me broute. C'est comme ça. Je coince. 



divoli a dit:


> Voui, ça me paraitrait bizarre.
> 
> Soit Apple met à jour les MBP avec les processeurs Perynn et repousse à plus tard (disons l'automne) le passage  à la nouvelle plateforme.
> 
> Soit Apple zappe les Perynn et passe directement à la nouvelle plateforme, disons en juin.



Une chtit transition penryn avant ! hein, dis.


----------



## DimeSH13 (16 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement je suis déçu de la Keynote.
Je m'attendais a une MAJ du MacBook Pro ne serait ce que du design et un passage au Penryn ou une hausse des fréquences d'utilisation.
Le multitouch est un brevet mais je pense que l'agrandissement du trackpad peut être gênant lors de la saisie au clavier.

Perso je commande mon MBP dès que j'aurais du stock dessus.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2008)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> Perso je commande mon MBP dès que j'aurais du stock dessus.


Qu'entends-tu par là ? :mouais:


----------



## DimeSH13 (16 Janvier 2008)

Que je suis revendeur et que j'en ai plus en stock.
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je pensais qu'il y allait avoir une nouvelle gamme prochainement. Mais je me suis trompé, et mes acheteurs ce sont trompés aussi...
Mais je sent bien que si je le commande, il y aura un nouveau modèle qui va sortir en février ou mars... mais bon si je le commande pas je ne l'aurais jamais mdr


----------



## Antiphon (16 Janvier 2008)

Entendons-nous, le MBP me semble parfaitement à la page d'un point de vue technique. Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est que, si l'on regarde son design, le MBA ressemble à un portable semi-professionnel (aluminium) qui aurait pris un certain nombre des avancées plus récentes de la gamme MB grand public (clavier, fermeture magnétique). M'est avis que les nouveaux MBP vont suivre, qu'ils sont même prêts, mais qu'Apple n'a pas voulu les sortir à MacWorld pour qu'ils n'éclipsent pas, ou plutôt noient, le MBA. Mon achat n'est pas pour tout de suite, plutôt dans plusieurs mois. Mais, je ne voudrais pas qu'il m'arrive la même mésaventure qu'avec mon PM G5, acheté quelques semaines avant le passage à Intel. Là, je m'étais senti un peu floué&#8230; Bon, si l'on regarde les précédentes mises à jour, on se rend compte qu'elles interviennent tous les 6 à 9 mois, donc j'imagine que, par rapport à la précédente qui date de juin 2007, cette nouvelle gamme devrait sortir d'ici au mois de mars.


----------



## DimeSH13 (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas faux, mais j'attends depuis 2006 pour l'acheter ce foutu Mac lol
Au début Léopard devait sortir en février l'an passé (rumeur) puis courant été (rumeur) puis la mise a jour des MBP l'été, puis, la sortie de léopard en octobre, là j'en peu plus je vais exploser lol
Sinon regardez sur la vidéo il gère le multitouch trackpad !


----------



## Antiphon (16 Janvier 2008)

DimeSH13 a dit:


> C'est pas faux, mais j'attends depuis 2006 pour l'acheter ce foutu Mac lol
> Au début Léopard devait sortir en février l'an passé (rumeur) puis courant été (rumeur) puis la mise a jour des MBP l'été, puis, la sortie de léopard en octobre, là j'en peu plus je vais exploser lol
> Sinon regardez sur la vidéo il gère le multitouch trackpad !



Je suis un peu dans le même cas  Je suis toujours avec mon PB G4 12'' sous 10.3.9 Vous me direz, je devrais être intéressé par un MBA, vu ma machine actuelle. Eh bien, non Bien sûr, il est remarquable de par sa finesse et son poids, mais ce n'est pas une machine assez équipée ou puissante pour ce que j'ai à faire. Même, je doute qu'il puisse servir à beaucoup de gens de machine principale. En fait, le MBA, c'est un peu le Duo Dock sans le dock, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire :mouais: En outre, je me suis habitué à travailler sur un 15'', un 17'', voire plus Je dois dire que mon 12'' personnel m'est parfois assez pénible Ce que j'aurais aimé que fasse Apple, c'est un MBP 15'' allégé Bon, en tout cas, j'attends encore, parce que je n'ai pas l'argent dans l'immédiat et que rien ne me convient parfaitement dans la gamme


----------



## Alfoo (16 Janvier 2008)

est ce qu'avec une MAJ software le trackpad du MBP gererait le multitouch ? ou bien le multitouch necessite une evolution hardware du trackpad ?

Car aujourdhui les trackpas des MB ou MBP gere le multipoint (2 doigts) notamment pour scroller les pages haut bas gauche droite, ou le click droit,...

Leopard 10.5.2 ?!


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Non mais vous êtes drôles. On ne sait, comme d'habitude, strictement pas quand les MBP pourraient être mis-à-jour. Ce peut être dans 2 semaines comme dans 2 mois ou dans 6 mois. 

Alors spéculer sur des détails... :mouais:

Le multitouch du trackpad, c'est un peu "gadget", non ? En tout cas, cela ne fait pas partie de l'essentiel.

Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis, hein !

Si vous avez besoin d'un MBP, vous l'achetez tout de suite, et puis c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Antiphon a dit:


> Je suis un peu dans le même cas  Je suis toujours avec mon PB G4 12'' sous 10.3.9 Vous me direz, je devrais être intéressé par un MBA, vu ma machine actuelle. Eh bien, non Bien sûr, il est remarquable de par sa finesse et son poids, mais ce n'est pas une machine assez équipée ou puissante pour ce que j'ai à faire. Même, je doute qu'il puisse servir à beaucoup de gens de machine principale. En fait, le MBA, c'est un peu le Duo Dock sans le dock, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire :mouais: En outre, je me suis habitué à travailler sur un 15'', un 17'', voire plus Je dois dire que mon 12'' personnel m'est parfois assez pénible Ce que j'aurais aimé que fasse Apple, c'est un MBP 15'' allégé Bon, en tout cas, j'attends encore, parce que je n'ai pas l'argent dans l'immédiat et que rien ne me convient parfaitement dans la gamme



Exactement dans le même cas que toi.
Mon PB 12" ne convient plus à mon usage.
J'attends donc une MàJ des MBP. Même si l'actuel est très bien.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Antiphon a dit:


> Je suis toujours avec mon PB G4 12'' sous 10.3.9





Khyu a dit:


> Exactement dans le même cas que toi.
> Mon PB 12" ne convient plus à mon usage.
> J'attends donc une MàJ des MBP. Même si l'actuel est très bien.



Ben vous avez bien de la persévérance. 

Moi j'ai fini par en avoir marre d'attendre son éventuel successeur, et il me fallait un MacIntel. J'ai craqué pour le MBP Santa Rosa en juin dernier. C'est un excellent portable.

Mais j'ai gardé mon petit powerbook. J'ai beau l'avoir depuis un bon bout de temps, il continue à m'impressionner comme au premier jour. C'est vraiment un petit bijou de technologie. C'est le seul qui m'ai fait autant d'effet. 

C'était vraiment un excellent compromis entre performance, polyvalence et mobilité.


----------



## Choan (16 Janvier 2008)

Le 100eme message il est pour moi.
Et j'en profite pour faire passer une ptite prière pour que l'apple store ferme pendant la semaine et nous revienne avec un tout bô MBP. 

C'est pas comme si j'attendais le 15 janvier depuis octobre pour changer de portable... Suis' un peu sur les dents du coup :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben vous avez bien de la persévérance.
> 
> Moi j'ai fini par en avoir marre d'attendre son éventuel successeur, et il me fallait un MacIntel. J'ai craqué pour le MBP Santa Rosa en juin dernier. C'est un excellent portable.
> 
> ...



J'aurai acheter le MBP SantaRosa si j'avais eu les sous à ce moment là.
Le PowerBook est une super machine, mais pour faire tourner la CS, Aperture, After Effect, faire de la MAO et jouer à 2/3 jeux, c'est trop lui demander.


----------



## sclicer (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah pas de mise àjour du MBp... Moi qui attendait depuis deux mois pour me l'acheter arpès la keynote. Tant pis j'aurais attendus pour rien ( quoique je sens qu'une fois l'achat effectué il seras mis à jours le mois suivant  )


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Bon bah pas de mise àjour du MBp... Moi qui attendait depuis deux mois pour me l'acheter arpès la keynote. Tant pis j'aurais attendus pour rien ( quoique je sens qu'une fois l'achat effectué il seras mis à jours le mois suivant  )



en meme temps, les machines sont regulierement mises a jour!
du mbp, tu peux attendre un clavier noir macbook air (donc, retroeclairé)
toujours de l'alu, mais peut etre une forme plus affinée (courbes?)
des performances un peu meilleures? mais bon


----------



## alexsss (18 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous, je pense de mon côté que si le nouveaux macbook ne sor pas d'ici 2 ou 3 semaine et bien il faudra attendre jusqu'en mai (avec les nouveau process intel).

en fait je ne voi pa sortir une majoration qui devrai être importante du mbp entre fev et avril ... je les voi bien arrivé ds pas lontem avec quelque avantage tirés du mba 

voilivoilou

ps : je suis un futur switcher ^^


----------



## Jeremlille (18 Janvier 2008)

En plus en switchant, tu auras droit à un correcteur orthographique intégré.


----------



## appollo (18 Janvier 2008)

@DimeSH13

Quand est-il de tes stocks de Macbook pro ? as-tu eu un réapprovisionnement ?

Si je joue les suppositions je dirais deux solutions :

- Une maj processeur avec du peryn et augmentation de la capacité des disques durs pour les versions de base. Sortie Février

- Une maj plus importante pour juin avec la nouvelle plateforme intel prévu pour mai.


----------



## super_bretzel (18 Janvier 2008)

Apple va laisser l'exclusivité du trackpad multitouch au MBA pendant quelques mois surement.
Je pense vers une grosse MAJ du MBP en juin avec la réunion des développeurs avec un tout nouveau design .... (oui OK , j'avais prédit la même chose pour le macworld ..... ).

Bon weekend !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

En tout cas, pas de MàJ majeur pour bientôt.
Histoire de pas faire de l'ombre à la nouveauté qu'est le Macbook Air.

Une MàJ mineur avec du penryn d'ici quelques semaines ?


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2008)

moi, j'aimerai bien le track multi doigts aussi sur mon MBP 
il parrait meme que c'est purement software!


----------



## 4bjomm (19 Janvier 2008)

Je sé pas si c utile de le signaler mé quand je suis allé à la fnac, il fesait des remises sur les macbook pro. Peut-être qu'il veulent vider leur stock, il font souvent des réducs avant la sortie des nouvautés (çà m'étonnerai que ce soit pour les soldes), mé je peux me tromper.

il y a des remises aussi sur: l'imac et avant dernière génération de mac pro
mais pas sur le mac mini, le macbook et le macbook air lol
il n'avait plus d'imac 24 pouces et plus de cinema display 30 pouces.
les stocks sont vides c peut-être bon signe...


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



4bjomm a dit:


> les stocks sont vides c peut-être bon signe...


C'est surtout les soldes, une bonne façon de vendre les modèles d'exposition et de liquider les stocks de "vieilles" machines.

@+
iota


----------



## AlBundy (19 Janvier 2008)

4bjomm a dit:


> Je sé pas si c utile de le signaler mé quand je suis allé à la fnac, il fesait des remises sur les macbook pro. Peut-être qu'il veulent vider leur stock, il font souvent des réducs avant la sortie des nouvautés (çà m'étonnerai que ce soit pour les soldes), mé je peux me tromper.



Et de combien sont ces remises ?


----------



## appollo (19 Janvier 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Et de combien sont ces remises ?



Pour infos les remises vu à la fnac sont pas ultras intéressantes.

 Hier je suis passé à la Fnac centre ville Lyon et il y'avait 2 macbook dont je me souviens plus le prix et un macbook pro celui à 1899 vendu 1749. J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit du au fait qu'il n'est plus de stock mais simplement que les cartons de ces macbook vendu moins chère étaient un peu abimé.

Me concernant je dit que ca vaux pas le coup dans le sens ou on trouve sur le refurb les macbook pro de base vendu 1599 et je dispose également de l'apple on campus qui me permet d'acquérir le meme macbook pour 1670.

Bref il ya peut être certaine personne qui seront quand meme interessé.

J'oubliez un dernier truc dans le genre rumeurs on peut supposé que apple sortiras une maj des macbook pour :

- Février lors de la sortie du SDK iPhone 
- Lors de la sortie du 10.5.2
- En Mai lors de la sortie de la nouvelle plateforme intel

Personne n'as une boutique qui vend du apple pour nous dire si les stocks de macbook pro sont toujours au plus bas ?

Par contre si il y a une maj en février ca seras au moins quelques semaine après les livraisons du Macbookair histoire de ne pas jouer sur les ventes de ce derniers.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Janvier 2008)

De mon point de vue, il semble évident que l'on va voir bientôt apparaître certaines caractéristiques du MBA sur les MBP et les MB dans les mois à venir.
Le Trackpad Multitouch risque de faire son apparition sur les deux. 
Je pense qu'il est aussi possible que certaines nouveautés plus discrètes, telles que le micro DVI ou le MiniMagsafe soient incluses sur les autres portables de la gamme, peut être à l'occasion d'un léger lifting ( mais pas tout de suite, histoire de ne pas faire d'ombre au nouveau venu )...

Ce qui me semble par contre intéressant, c'est ce nouveau C2D réduit à 40% de sa taille... Cela pourrait permettre d'en mettre deux là où l'on en mettait un auparavant... Sur un MBP 17" qui sait ?


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ce qui me semble par contre intéressant, c'est ce nouveau C2D réduit à 40% de sa taille... Cela pourrait permettre d'en mettre deux là où l'on en mettait un auparavant... Sur un MBP 17" qui sait ?


C'est la taille du package qui est réduite, pas celle du die (le truc qui chauffe ).

De plus, les Merom et la plateforme qui l'accompagne ne sont pas capables de gérer le multi-processeur (gestion de deux FSB).

Cette année, on devrait voir débarquer le premier processeur quad-core pour portable basé sur l'architecture Penryn. Par contre son utilisation risque de se limiter à l'iMac (TDP équivalent au Merom 2.8GHz que l'on trouve dans la version haut de gamme de l'iMac).

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Le Trackpad Multitouch risque de faire son apparition sur les deux.



http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-01-19/#15657


----------



## appollo (19 Janvier 2008)

Ca reste de la bidouille, mais on peut imaginer que apple nous prépare ca pour la 10.5.2 ce qui forcerait les utilisateurs à passé sous Leopard.


----------



## AlBundy (19 Janvier 2008)

Les remises fnac sont probablement dépendantes de chaque fnac, à Amiens il n'y en a pas sur les macbook pro mais par contre sur les ipod touch qui sont à 360 pour les 16go.

Et pour ce qui est des stocks de macbook pro, ils ne vont en recevoir tout simplement en même  temps que le macbook air ?


----------



## appollo (21 Janvier 2008)

Apparement si l'on en crois l'article de appleinsider on aura bientot de nouveau macbook pro avec du Multi touch et du penryn dans quelques semaines éspérons que tous cela est vrai.

La source


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Apparement si l'on en crois l'article de appleinsider on aura bientot de nouveau macbook pro avec du Multi touch et du penryn dans quelques semaines éspérons que tous cela est vrai.
> 
> La source



Méfiez-vous quand même de ces rumeurs, elles n'engagent que celles qui les écrivent. Cela fait depuis le mois de novembre que l'on prédit une màj imminente...


----------



## appollo (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Méfiez-vous quand même de ces rumeurs, elles n'engagent que celles qui les écrivent. Cela fait depuis le mois de novembre que l'on prédit une màj imminente...



Je suis très peu connaisseur en rumeurs apple mais la c'est quand meme un gros sites et ils disent apparement qu'ils ont apprient ca d'une source sur.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Je suis très peu connaisseur en rumeurs apple mais la c'est quand meme un gros sites et ils disent apparement qu'ils ont apprient ca d'une source sur.



AppleInsider est à Apple ce qu'Elisabeth Teissier est à l'astrologie...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

C'est plausible.

Une petite mise à jour en mettant du Penryn pour patienter jusqu'à juin avec l'arrivée de la plateforme Montevina et un relookage.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est plausible.
> 
> Une petite mise à jour en mettant du Penryn pour patienter jusqu'à juin avec l'arrivée de la plateforme Montevina et un relookage.



Sauf que là, on est pas à la terrasse qu'un café-restaurant...  Ce n'est pas le trou normand.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Sauf que là, on est pas à la terrasse qu'un café-restaurant...



Tsss  

Sérieusement, il serai étonnant qu'Apple attende juin pour mettre à jour le Mbp. 
Ca ferai 12 mois sans mise à jour. Pas très courant de la part d'Apple.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tsss&#8230;
> 
> Sérieusement, il serai étonnant qu'Apple attende juin pour mettre à jour le Mbp.
> Ca ferai 12 mois sans mise à jour. Pas très courant de la part d'Apple.



Pas plus que de réviser deux fois le MBP à 4 mois d'intervalle. Et je ne vois pas Apple rater le rendez-vous avec la plateforme Montevina. Cela me parait infiniment plus important pour sa gamme pro que de se retrouver avec des processeurs de deuxième zone, ou de faire joujou avec un nouveau trackpad.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pas plus que de réviser deux fois le MBP à 4 mois d'intervalle. Et je ne vois pas Apple rater le rendez-vous avec la plateforme Montevina. Cela me parait infiniment plus important pour sa gamme pro que de se retrouver avec des processeurs de deuxième zone, ou de faire joujou avec un nouveau trackpad.



Mouai, mais 12 mois sans MàJ, beurk !   

L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mouai, mais 12 mois sans MàJ, beurk !
> 
> L'avenir nous le dira.



Non, pas beurk, parce que le MBP actuel est un excellent portable à tout point de vue, qui peut attendre encore un peu avant d'être révisé. 

Il ne faut pas tout ramener à des processeurs Perynn et à un trackpad multitouch. Un portable pro, c'est quand même plus "large" que ça.

Enfin bon, on verra bien...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, pas beurk, parce que le MBP actuel est un excellent portable à tout point de vue, qui peut attendre encore un peu avant d'être révisé.
> 
> Il ne faut pas tout ramener à des processeurs Perynn et à un trackpad multitouch. Un portable pro, c'est quand même plus "large" que ça.
> 
> Enfin bon, on verra bien...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord.
Le macbookpro est une super bécane !
Mon PowerMac G5 également. 
L'écran CRT 21" de René.
Ma moto millésime 2001.
La 205 de môman.

L'évolution, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2008)

Bien sûr. Reste à savoir quel est le moment le plus judicieux pour que tel ou tel matériel évolue. 

C'est bien de ça dont on cause.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bien sûr. Reste à savoir quel est le moment le plus judicieux pour que tel ou tel matériel évolue.
> 
> C'est bien de ça dont on cause.



Et bien, il me paraît judicieux de mettre du penryn sur les macbookpro d'ici quelques dizaine de jours.  
L'architecture hardware n'a pas à être remaniée pour adopter du penryn je crois. (Iota ?)

Le trackpad multi-touch me paraît moins probable. Histoire de ne pas enlever de sa superbe au macbook air. D'ici la mi-2008 peut être ? En complément d'un nouveau clavier, d'une fermeture magnétique et d'une iSight HD ?


----------



## iota (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



Khyu a dit:


> L'architecture hardware n'a pas à être remaniée pour adopter du penryn je crois. (Iota ?)


Effectivement, dans un premier temps, le Penryn prenda place au sein de la plateforme Santa Rosa.
Donc, pas ou peu de modifications à prévoir pour mettre à jour les MacBook Pro.

@+
iota


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Janvier 2008)

J'ai posté un lien sur l'autre sujet, mais sur cet article (18 oct. 07), ils disent finalement que les Penryn ne sont pas vraiment prévus pour être montés sur Santa Rosa, sauf à modifier le VRM (Voltage Regulator Module), qui diffère entre le chipset et le CPU ? 

Etrange... :mouais:


----------



## iota (22 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> JEtrange... :mouais:


J'ai bien précisé "peu ou pas de mofication à prévoir".
Si modification il y a, elles seront minimes. Il n'y a pas besoin de réinventer la roue pour faire fonctionner un Penryn sur la plateforme Santa Rosa (le chipset reste le même, série 965).

@+
iota


----------



## frolick10 (22 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le trackpad multi-touch me paraît moins probable. Histoire de ne pas enlever de sa superbe au macbook air.



Je pense le contraire , si l'on choisit le macbook air c'est pour ca légèreté et le MBPro pour sa carte graph, puissance proc et les connectiques...

Si apple faisait sauté une rev.au MBP / MBA pour le multi touch, le consommateur  serait tenté de patienter pour la sortie de la prochaine rev... jusqu'à obtenir cette innovation. Mais pas d'acheter un MBA sous prétexte qu'il y a le multitouch. D'autant plus si le MBP est sa machine principale. 

Le double touch  (défilement 2 doigts a été intégré aussi bien sur les MBP que les MB dès la sortie de la techno, il me semble(?))

Et si l'évolution multi touch peut être obtenu par mise à jour software, alors il n'y a encore moins d'intéret de faire attendre pour un agrandissement du trackpad. Même l'ibook G4 pourrait en bénéficier comme le "double touch"


----------



## yangbin (22 Janvier 2008)

ahhh!! j'espere qu'il n'y aura pas de mise a jour dans les semaines a suivre.... je prends mon MBP aujourdhui, j'ai pas encore envie de me faire avoir


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

yangbin a dit:


> ahhh!! j'espere qu'il n'y aura pas de mise a jour dans les semaines a suivre.... je prends mon MBP aujourdhui, j'ai pas encore envie de me faire avoir



Mais de toute façon, quoi qu'il arrive, tu ne te fais pas avoir. 

Le matériel évolue continuellement, c'est dans l'ordre des choses...


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

D'ailleurs l'apple store US est fermé ...


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Janvier 2008)

La canadien aussi.


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Janvier 2008)

Ca a rouvert... Rien de neuf à l'ouest on dirait... :sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Janvier 2008)

Si un iPod nano rose. :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Rien de neuf à l'ouest on dirait... :sleep:





etudiant69 a dit:


> Si un iPod nano rose. :mouais:


C'est bien ce que je disais !


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Voilà. Ca vous fait une belle jambe, maintenant.


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2008)

@divoli: c'est pour la saint valentin!
en meme temps, ça couté moins cher qu'un MacBook pro... Surtout quand tu offres 
un product(pink) ?


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

En extrapolant un peu, on peut raisonnablement penser que le prochain MBP sera rose. 

En tout cas, c'est une rumeur aussi fiable que celles de AppleInsidemachin ou AppleRumtruc... 



Edit: Ah oui, j'oubliais, c'est "selon une source sûre".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> En extrapolant un peu, on peut raisonnablement penser que le prochain MBP sera rose.
> 
> En tout cas, c'est une rumeur aussi fiable que celles de AppleInsidemachin ou AppleRumtruc...
> 
> ...



C'est parfaitement scandaleux de décrébiliser ce genre de site qui ont des sources parfaitement sûrs et prédisent souvent des nouvelles fiables.  

Je repense par exemple à l'une de leur annonces qui évoquait la sortie d'un ultraportable il y a un an. 
Hein, bon. Ah. Euh. 

J'ai rien dit. :rose:


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est parfaitement scandaleux de décrébiliser ce genre de site qui ont des sources parfaitement sûrs et prédisent souvent des nouvelles fiables.
> 
> Je repense par exemple à l'une de leur annonces qui évoquait la sortie d'un ultraportable il y a un an.
> Hein, bon. Ah. Euh.
> ...



Je pense que l'on devrait rassembler un panel de ces annonces. Les lecteurs se rendraient mieux compte que, dans l'immense majorité des cas, ces rumeurs n'amènent à rien de concret.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense que l'on devrait rassembler un panel de ces annonces. Les lecteurs se rendraient mieux compte que, dans l'immense majorité des cas, ces rumeurs n'amènent à rien de concret.



Oui, ça ferai pas de mal. 
A force d'annoncer des trucs, ils leur arrivent d'être dans le vrai. Mais c'est plutôt de la chance.


----------



## yangbin (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais de toute façon, quoi qu'il arrive, tu ne te fais pas avoir.
> 
> Le matériel évolue continuellement, c'est dans l'ordre des choses...



ouais ayéééééé!!!!

j'ai la bete entre les mains, c'est tout simplement genial


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Oui, ça ferai pas de mal.
> A force d'annoncer des trucs, ils leur arrivent d'être dans le vrai. Mais c'est plutôt de la chance.



C'est ça qui est vicieux. Les gens retiennent les quelques fois où ces sites étaient dans le vrai, mais pas la multitude de fois où leurs rumeurs n'amenaient à rien.




yangbin a dit:


> ouais ayéééééé!!!!
> 
> j'ai la bete entre les mains, c'est tout simplement genial



Génial. 

Tu avais du le commander, ou tu as réussi à en trouver un en stock ?


----------



## alexsss (22 Janvier 2008)

coucou les gens

je suis d'accord avec vous sur le faites que les rumeurs ne sont fiables disont à 10 % dans l'immense majorité des cas...

mais là une news viens de tomber sur un site plutôt sérieux http://www.mac4ever.com/news/34446/n_achetez_pas_de_macbook_pro/

lorsque les rumeurs se répète à intervalle raproché n'es pas le moment de dire que ces rumeurs sont à 50% fiables ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





m'enfin si mise à jour il y a, elle sera minime ... (pi etre un doublement capacité des cartes graphik? et disque dur 250 ? ...) 


à bientôt les gens


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> mais là une news viens de tomber sur un site plutôt sérieux http://www.mac4ever.com/news/34446/n_achetez_pas_de_macbook_pro/



Bah c'est simplement l'avis de Grouik, qui vaut celui de Khyu, de Divoli ou de n'importe quel membre du forum.

Il n'en sait pas plus que nous, le gars. Il a peut-être lu la rumeur d'AppleInsider.

Généralement, les sites de rumeurs ont souvent la même source (généralement un autre site de rumeurs). Sans compter qu'ils ont tendance à pomper les uns sur les autres, d'où les répétitions.

Si AppleInsider se plante, on oubliera bien vite son erreur. Par contre, s'il a raison, certains diront que c'est décidément un super site.

Donc bof.

On peut tous lancer des rumeurs, ça ne mange pas de pain. 

Le prochain MBP sera rose, je vous dit !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

Je pense qu'il voulait surtout mettre le doigt sur le fait que l'on retrouve sur beaucoup de sites cette information. 
Et que par conséquent, l'auteur de l'article semble approuver la rumeur et qu'elle se tient stratégiquement.

Si on regarde dans le passé, quand une rumeur court sur plus en plus de site, elle devient réalité.


----------



## alexsss (22 Janvier 2008)

oki, juste pour savoir c aurriver combien de fois environ qu'apple attende 1 an ou plus pour faire un emise à jour ?

là on en est à plus de 7 mois ... donc moi qui suis étudiant et qui attends une mise à jour des MBP depuis fin octobre me conseil tu d'attendre jusqu'en juin pour avoir une machine qui durera très lontem? en fait je sais pas ce qu'apporte la nouvelle plate forme :rateau:

voila merci d'avance les anciens !(ça strouve vous êtes plus jeune que moi mais bon ^^)


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je pense qu'il voulait surtout mettre le doigt sur le fait que l'on retrouve sur beaucoup de sites cette information.
> Et que par conséquent, l'auteur de l'article semble approuver la rumeur et qu'elle se tient stratégiquement.
> 
> Si on regarde dans le passé, quand une rumeur court sur plus en plus de site, elle devient réalité.



Ca dépend. On peut être 1000 à se contenter de répéter la rumeur d'AppleInsider, je ne vois pas en quoi ça la rendrait plus crédible. 

Les sites reprennent souvent des rumeurs trouvés sur d'autres sites, c'est que j'appelle le système des dominos.

D'ailleurs, Grouik s'abstient bien de nommer une quelconque source...


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> oki, juste pour savoir c aurriver combien de fois environ qu'apple attende 1 an ou plus pour faire un emise à jour ?
> 
> là on en est à plus de 7 mois ... donc moi qui suis étudiant et qui attends une mise à jour des MBP depuis fin octobre me conseil tu d'attendre jusqu'en juin pour avoir une machine qui durera très lontem? en fait je sais pas ce qu'apporte la nouvelle plate forme :rateau:
> 
> voila merci d'avance les anciens !(ça strouve vous êtes plus jeune que moi mais bon ^^)



Même si tu achètes un MBP maintenant, il devrait te satisfaire au moins quelques années. A moins que tu sois très exigeant, ou que tu ais des exigences très spécifiques qui t'obligeraient à changer de machine souvent.

Attend un peu si tu veux, tu verras bien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca dépend. On peut être 1000 à se contenter de répéter la rumeur d'AppleInsider, je ne vois pas en quoi ça la rendrait plus crédible.
> 
> Les sites reprennent souvent des rumeurs trouvés sur d'autres sites, c'est que j'appelle le système des dominos.
> 
> D'ailleurs, Grouik s'abstient bien de nommer une quelconque source...



Bien sûr. Ce que je veux dire c'est que si les 1000 pelos connaissent le comportement d'Apple, les évolutions des composants, certaines indications constructeurs, un peu le marketing, ... Et bien ils vont voir une rumeur. Y réfléchir, la digérer et approuver si elle concorde avec leur idées. Grouik ou un autre va pas colporter une rumeur qui paraît peu plausible. A moins qu'il ne le précise. 



divoli a dit:


> Même si tu achètes un MBP maintenant, il devrait te satisfaire au moins quelques années. A moins que tu sois très exigeant, ou que tu ais des exigences très spécifiques qui t'obligeraient à changer de machine souvent.
> 
> Attend un peu si tu veux, tu verras bien...



Héhé. Tu admets qu'il y a un espoir d'espérer avoir un doute sur la potentiel sortie d'un mbp bientôt.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bien sûr. Ce que je veux dire c'est que si les 1000 pelos connaissent le comportement d'Apple, les évolutions des composants, certaines indications constructeurs, un peu le marketing, ... Et bien ils vont voir une rumeur. Y réfléchir, la digérer et approuver si elle concorde avec leur idées. Grouik ou un autre va pas colporter une rumeur qui paraît peu plausible. A moins qu'il ne le précise.


Et bien ce sera 1000 pelos qui ont cet avis, et il y en a peut-être autant qui ont un avis contraire. Dans tous les cas, on en sait rien.



Khyu a dit:


> Héhé. Tu admets qu'il y a un espoir d'espérer avoir un doute sur la potentiel sortie d'un mbp bientôt.



Je dis simplement que cela m'étonnerait, en précisant bien que ce n'est que mon avis et que je n'en sais rien.

Il est clair que si j'affirme qu'il n'y aura rien avant juin, et que finalement un nouveau MBP apparait dans 3 semaines, je risque de me faire casser la figure par certains qui auront fait un achat entre temps...


----------



## alexsss (22 Janvier 2008)

tkt je suis un pésible petit minou inoffensif qui te fé les yeux doux (pour mieux te soutirer des infos peut être?) ^^

oui mes besoins sont éxigeant o niveau carte graph j'attend une 256 (de la famille des GT bien sur ^^) c'est pour les jeux et pour un logiciel de modélisation 3D (catia) mais bon ...

je suis peut être loin de la réalité car tout le monde di que le MPB à 1900 est une très bonne machine compétitive alors que ses caractéristiques sont très loin sur le papier de celles des pc  (ui je c'est ya léopard mais bon es ce lui qui justifie l'écart de plus en plus conséquent des prix??) où est le secret d'apple ???:mouais:


pour ce qui est du débat sur les rumeurs le plus "sur" c'est d'aller à la fnac vendredi et de discuter avec un revendeur ^^ pour savoir si les sock sont au plus bas !


----------



## Choan (22 Janvier 2008)

S'il apparait dans 3 semaines on te cassera quand meme la figure  
Il est fada lui ! On le veut mardi prochain le nouveaux MBP !! 

:rateau::love: 

Che pas si c'est parce que j'attends moi aussi depuis des mois, mais j'ai l'impression que mon powerbook est de plus en plus lent lol.
>> ca veut peut etre dire qu'un nouveau MBP va arriver


----------



## rizoto (22 Janvier 2008)

Rumeur ou pas, le macbook pro doit être mis à jour car la concurence met ses tarifs à jour.

suffit de voir le prix d'un XPS M1530 avec lecteur blue-ray


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> oui mes besoins sont éxigeant o niveau carte graph j'attend une 256 (de la famille des GT bien sur ^^) c'est pour les jeux et pour un logiciel de modélisation 3D (catia) mais bon ...
> 
> je suis peut être loin de la réalité car tout le monde di que le MPB à 1900&#8364; est une très bonne machine compétitive alors que ses caractéristiques sont très loin sur le papier de celles des pc  (ui je c'est ya léopard mais bon es ce lui qui justifie l'écart de plus en plus conséquent des prix??) où est le secret d'apple ???:mouais:



Apple a des éléments pour une révision, notamment;
- évolution des processeurs (Perynn),
- meilleure CG; la nVidia 8800M GT,
- DD de plus grande capacité,
- trackpad multitouch...

Reste à savoir ce que Apple veut en faire, et si oui, quand.

Mais si un MBP sort prochainement, il sera bien moins intéressant que celui qui sortira avec la nouvelle plateforme (Montevina).



alexsss a dit:


> pour ce qui est du débat sur les rumeurs le plus "sur" c'est d'aller à la fnac vendredi et de discuter avec un revendeur ^^ pour savoir si les sock sont au plus bas !



Cela voudrait dire que la Fnac est informée à l'avance des nouveautés d'Apple. Ce qui, à ma connaissance, est faux.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> suffit de voir le prix d'un XPS M1530 avec lecteur blue-ray



Le blu-ray ? Quel blu-ray ? Tu as déjà vu un blu-ray dans un Mac, toi ?

Apple n'a pas été fichu de le mettre dans le très récent MacPro. Alors dans un MBP...


----------



## rizoto (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais si un MBP sort prochainement, il sera bien moins intéressant que celui qui sortira avec la nouvelle plateforme (Montevina).



Ah bon pourquoi?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah bon pourquoi?



Parce que Montevina supportera les processeurs Penryn gravé en 45 nm. Et comme les  Penryn ne consomme pas plus de 29 Watts ...

Plus d'info here


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Janvier 2008)

Parce que les suivants sont toujours mieux que les précédents. :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Parce que les suivants sont toujours mieux que les précédents. :rateau:



Ca nous pousse chaque fois à attendre les suivants, ou à racheter tout dépend comment on le voit.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Parce que ces processeurs (de la plateforme Montevina) sont annoncés comme beaucoup plus performant, et gérent la ram de type DDR3. Ils devraient fortement booster les performances.

De plus, si Apple a revu ses MB et MBP en mai et juin de l'année dernière, ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est durant cette période que les étudiants et université américaines achètent et/ou renouvellent leur matériel informatique. Et les ordinateurs portables ont le vent en poupe.

Apple a pu bénéficier à temps de la plateforme Santa-Rosa (pour les MBP). Je pense qu'il en sera de même pour la plateforme Montevina.

Si une révision des MBP apparait dans les prochains jours ou semaines, elle ne sera que mineure par rapport à la suivante.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que ces processeurs (de la plateforme Montevina) sont annoncés comme beaucoup plus performant, et gérent la ram de type DDR3. Ils devraient fortement booster les performances.
> 
> De plus, si Apple a revu ses MB et MBP en mai et juin de l'année dernière, ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est durant cette période que les étudiants et université américaines achètent et/ou renouvellent leur matériel informatique. Et les ordinateurs portables ont le vent en poupe.
> 
> ...



Oui, donc on peu s'attendre à une groose modif. en mai juin.


----------



## yangbin (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Génial.
> 
> Tu avais du le commander, ou tu as réussi à en trouver un en stock ?




Je suis allé chez un vendeur agrée pour le prendre! il en avait en stock hehe !! 
franchement c'est genial, jai encore du mal a tout comprendre.... rien que pour installer les logiciels j'avais un peu de mal, mais sinon c'est genial!! En faite on s'en prends lein la vu 

Franchement si certains ont besoin dune machine maintenant n'hesiter pas!! Faut arreter decouter les rumeurs, si vous attendez trop longtemps et que rien n'arrive vous serez decu!!


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## yangbin (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/



Yes merci c'est sympa


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

La mise à jour ne devrait plus tarder: plus je vois le prix des pc à prix inférieur et à configuration équivalente au macbook pro, plus je sens que la mise à jour est proche!


----------



## maverick1984 (23 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> La mise à jour ne devrait plus tarder: plus je vois le prix des pc à prix inférieur et à configuration équivalente au macbook pro, plus je sens que la mise à jour est proche!



on l'espere tous!!!


----------



## maverick1984 (23 Janvier 2008)

yangbin a dit:


> Yes merci c'est sympa



http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

Ca m'a été utile


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> on l'espere tous!!!



Sauf Divoli.  

Le fait est que ça ne devrai plus tarder.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2008)

Ca me paraît impossible que le MBP ne soit pas mis à jour pendant toute une année. :hein:


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Sauf Divoli.
> 
> Le fait est que ça ne devrai plus tarder.



Et moi même, jaime pas quand mon matos prend un coup de vieux!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et moi même, jaime pas quand mon matos prend un coup de vieux!



Je le comprends tout à fait mais c'est la "loi" du monde numérique. 

Que devrais-je dire avec mon PowerBook ?


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je le comprends tout à fait mais c'est la "loi" du monde numérique.
> 
> Que devrais-je dire avec mon PowerBook ?



Le powerbook 12 pouces= il est indemodable!


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

C'est du papottage, depuis je dirais 3 mois. Pour le moment, il n'y a rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Le powerbook 12 pouces= il est indemodable!



Dans ce cas, je vais pouvoir le revendre une petite fortune pour m'acheter un MacBookPro ?  

Autant, il est petit, portable et jolie. Mais il manque clairement de puissance pour mon utilisation (CS2, AE, photo, musique). Là où le MacBookPro est parfait.

MacBidouille a évoqué la rumeur d'une mise à jour des Mbp pour février.
L'idée du "buzz" Apple étendu tout le long de l'année est plutôt bien pensée. 
Des nouveautés régulières et pas à dates fixes style MacWorld.



divoli a dit:


> C'est du papottage, depuis je dirais 3 mois. Pour le moment, il n'y a rien.



Et alors ?  
Ca a jamais tué personne.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je vais pouvoir le revendre une petite fortune pour m'acheter un MacBookPro ?
> 
> Autant, il est petit, portable et jolie. Mais il manque clairement de puissance pour mon utilisation (CS2, AE, photo, musique). Là où le MacBookPro est parfait.



Oui. C'est pour cela que j'ai gardé les deux. On a pas forcément toujours besoin de puissance, et le PB 12 est beaucoup plus facilement transportable que le MBP. Ils se complètent, je trouve.

De plus, à mon avis, le MB Air met un terme définitif à l'attente de ceux qui attendaient un digne successeur du PB 12". Ce dernier restera unique, sans réel successeur...



Khyu a dit:


> MacBidouille a évoqué la rumeur d'une mise à jour des Mbp pour février.
> L'idée du "buzz" Apple étendu tout le long de l'année est plutôt bien pensée.
> Des nouveautés régulières et pas à dates fixes style MacWorld.



Ils étaient supposés sortir avant Noel, puis pour la MacWorld, et maintenant pour février. :sleep:

Ne vous inquiétez pas, à force de repousser, vous finirez bien par voir une révision apparaitre. 




Khyu a dit:


> Et alors ?
> Ca a jamais tué personne.



Encore heureux. Tu tiens à ce que je resorte les topics de la période octobre/novembre ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui. C'est pour cela que j'ai gardé les deux. On a pas forcément toujours besoin de puissance, et le PB 12 est beaucoup plus facilement transportable que le MBP. Ils se complètent, je trouve.



Moui. Mais je n'ai pas les moyens de garder les deux. 




divoli a dit:


> De plus, à mon avis, le MB Air met un terme définitif à l'attente de ceux qui attendaient un digne successeur du PB 12". Ce dernier restera unique, sans réel successeur...



C'est pas plus mal. Je trouverai plus facilement un acheteur et tu deviens le possesseur d'une pièce collector.  




divoli a dit:


> Ils étaient supposés sortir avant Noel, puis pour la MacWorld, et maintenant pour février. :sleep:
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, à force de repousser, vous finirez bien par voir une révision apparaitre.



:hein:  



divoli a dit:


> Tu tiens à ce que je resorte les topics de la période octobre/novembre ?



Euh. Non.  

Pi' la mise à jour qui se prépare avec du penryn n'est pas si intéressante que ça par rapport à la plateforme MonteVina prévue en Juin. C'est ce modèle là que j'attends de pied ferme.
Alors qu'il y ai une mise à jour bientôt, en soit, ça ne m'intéresse pas.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai l'impression qu'à travers une révision du MBP, de nombreux utilisateurs attendent en fait une nouvelle CG. Celle équipant les premiers MBP n'était pas mal (en la replaçant dans le contexte de l'époque), celle actuelle est excellente bien qu'un peu vieillisssante, et la prochaine (je suppose une nVidia 8800M GT) devrait booster pas mal les performances graphiques (en particulier pour les jeux)...


----------



## alexsss (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'à travers une révision du MBP, de nombreux utilisateurs attendent en fait une nouvelle CG. Celle équipant les premiers MBP n'était pas mal (en la replaçant dans le contexte de l'époque), celle actuelle est excellente bien qu'un peu vieillisssante, et la prochaine (je suppose une nVidia 8800M GT) devrait booster pas mal les performances graphiques (en particulier pour les jeux)...



oui je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi c'est ce qui "chifone" beaucoup de gens.

Car ils pensent (moi compris) que pour 2000 environ on a droit à ce qu'il y a de mieux (en restant dans le résonnable bien sur ^^) donc voila le macbook a 2 pêchés mignons en carte graphique d'entré de gamme juste et un disque dur qui devrait être à 7200 tr/min (pas besoin de beaucoup de capacité..) pour mettre la majorité d'accord.


même si le (la?) ddr3 est prévu pour juin avec le "gros changement", ces quelques retouches seront largement suffisante pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'à travers une révision du MBP, de nombreux utilisateurs attendent en fait une nouvelle CG. Celle équipant les premiers MBP n'était pas mal (en la replaçant dans le contexte de l'époque), celle actuelle est excellente bien qu'un peu vieillisssante, et la prochaine (je suppose une nVidia 8800M GT) devrait booster pas mal les performances graphiques (en particulier pour les jeux)...



En Juin, la 8800M GT paraîtra dépassée. :hein: 
A moins qu'Apple l'inclue maintenant et qu'une nouvelle plus mieux soit dispo en juin. 

Mais c'est peu probable. Apple change pas aussi régulièrement les GC.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> En Juin, la 8800M GT paraîtra dépassée. :hein:
> A moins qu'Apple l'inclue maintenant et qu'une nouvelle plus mieux soit dispo en juin.
> 
> Mais c'est peu probable. Apple change pas aussi régulièrement les GC.



Oui, la CG est certainement l'élément qui devient le plus rapidement obsolète, surtout et essentiellement concernant les jeux.

C'est en partie pour cette raison que je ne conseille jamais les Mac, et encore moins les portables, aux gros joueurs. Une bonne tour PC revient moins cher.

Si un nouveau MBP sort dans quelques semaines, je pense qu'il intégrera une 8800M GT. Par contre, en juin, c'est à mon avis plus difficile à dire...


----------



## Vincent de La Vega (23 Janvier 2008)

D'autant que mon adc se termine en juin, j'espère pouvoir profiter du nouveau Montevina, bluray, 2.8Ghz, 160 Go 7200tr/mn...


Mais comme personne ne peut le savoir, avec Apple c'est toujours le problème!

Maintenant les rumeurs fusent en tout sens! Certes, les PC deviennent plus intéressant qu'un MBP aujourd'hui mais ils attendront juin pour le sortir. 

De toute manière à la vue des résultats financiers, il est clair que ce qui interesse Apple n'est pas le volume mais la marge et elle est énorme sur tous les produits tant aux USA qu'outre-atlantique!!!

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

Si Apple met la 8800M GT sur son mbp d'ici moins d'un mois, ouille.
Pour peu qu'il y ai le même clavier que le macbook, une fermeture magnétique et un disque dur 7200 tr/min:
C'est la cata assurée. :rose:


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2008)

Ben c'est la CG du moment, il me semble. Que veux-tu que Apple mette, à la place de celle actuelle...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est la CG du moment, il me semble. Que veux-tu que Apple mette, à la place de celle actuelle...



Heu. L'actuelle ?


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si Apple met la 8800M GT sur son mbp d'ici moins d'un mois, ouille.
> Pour peu qu'il y ai le même clavier que le macbook, une fermeture magnétique et un disque dur 7200 tr/min:
> C'est la cata assurée. :rose:



C'était du second degré, là ? :mouais:

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien saisi... :rateau:


----------



## YULlover (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si Apple met la 8800M GT sur son mbp d'ici moins d'un mois, ouille.
> Pour peu qu'il y ai le même clavier que le macbook, une fermeture magnétique et un disque dur 7200 tr/min:
> C'est la cata assurée. :rose:



C'est justement ce que je veux pour passé au MBP ... c'est les seules choses qui me retienne pour l'instant...

Une maj avec nouvelle CG, nouveau clavier style Macbook air et la fermeture magnétique, DD @ 7200 et je saute dessus tout de suite !!!


----------



## hephem (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
Personellement j'hesite actuellement entre le Macbook Air et le futur Macbook Pro pour switcher. Nul besoin de préciser que cela va dépendre de la mise à jour qui sera faite à ce dernier.​ 
Le MbA est une machine qui plait aux yeux et le MbP une machine qui plait au cerveau. L'idéal serait de voir le Mbp subir un lifting au niveau du design et assumer les lignes du MbA. Ce serait ajouter l'util à l'agréable.​ 
Ce n'est pas impossible que cela arrive dans la prochiane mise à jour. Comme certains, je trouve que le design du MbP est non pas dépassé mais usé. La gamme Pro est fidèle à son image depuis beaucoup trop longtemps: le MbP a reprit celui du PowerBook. So, wait and See.​ 
La mise à jour n'a pas été faite à la Macworld pour l'une des trois ou pour les trois raisons:​ 
- Pour ne pas faire de l'ombre au MbA
- Parce beaucoup de main d'oeuvre s'était concentré sur le Mba pourqu'il sorte à la MW
- Parce qu'il y avait un problème de refroidissement avec les processuers Penryn.​ 
Sinon, il est aussi possible qu'Apple ait déjà les nouveaux MbP depuis un moment. Peut-être depuis mi-decembre, peu après le lancement des Penryn. Mais ne les a pas lancé à cause du MbA.​ 
Pourquoi cette mise à jour est maintenant non pas qui probable mais doit aussi être majeure?​ 
Plusieurs sites conseillent aux acheteurs de ne pas acheter un MbP parce qu'une mise à jour est emminente. C'est le cas de Macgeneration, mais aussi est principalement le cas du site américain Macrumors. Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, Macrumors étudie quand est-ce que les mises à jours sont probables selon des estimatives.​ 
Ce site n'a pas consideré la mise-à-jour du MbP de novembre comme tel. Une deuxieme mise à jour de ce type dans quelques semaines est donc fort peu probable. Cela viendrait à separer la derniere vraie mise à jour du Mbp de la vraie qu'on attend d'une période de 12 mois. Une philosophie d'Apple improbable et imprévue par les sites américains.​ 
Je crois que le MbP sortira soit le même jour de la distribution des MbA c'est-à-dire la semaine prochaine (une facon de faire parler d'Apple - oh, ils viennent de mettre en vente le MbA que déjà ils proposent un nouveau produit), soit une semaine après, lorsque les ardeurs MbA se soient estampés si j'ose dire...​ 
Une facon de donner raison a ce que Steve Jobs a dit à la conference de Macworld: on a fait tout ca en x jours, et il nous reste encore 36x jours pour la fin de l'année". Comme s'il subtillement annoncait des nouveautés peu après la Macworld.​ 
Si finalement, il s'avère que j'ai tord et que la mise-à-jour est decevante alors, dans ce cas la, je me tournerais vers mon MbA.​ 
Voila.​ 
a+ les amis​


----------



## iota (24 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



hephem a dit:


> Personellement j'hesite actuellement entre le Macbook Air et le futur Macbook Pro pour switcher. Nul besoin de préciser que cela va dépendre de la mise à jour qui sera faite à ce dernier.


Par contre, il est peut-être nécessaire de préciser qu'on achète en fonction de ses besoins. Personnellement, je vois mal comment on peut hésiter entre un MacBook Air et un MacBook Pro qui répondent à des besoins bien différents.



hephem a dit:


> - Parce qu'il y avait un problème de refroidissement avec les processuers Penryn.


Apple a des difficultés à refroidir un processeur qui chauffe moins que le Merom (actuellement utilisé dans les MacBook Pro) ?
C'est le monde à l'envers 

Sinon, si les lignes du MacBook Pro devaient changer dans les jours qui viennent, Steve Jobs ne se serait pas privé de nous en faire part pendant la Keynote de la MacWorld. Histoire de rassurer les investisseurs.

@+
iota​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'était du second degré, là ? :mouais:
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien saisi... :rateau:



Ui.

J'aurai peur de craquer avant la sortie des Montevina. :rose:


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ui.
> 
> J'aurai peur de craquer avant la sortie des Montevina. :rose:



Craquer, c'est maaaal 
De toute facon, si apple met a jour les MBP, y'aura pas le BR, car pas encore dans les macpros.
Le nouveau clavier, c'est sur (mais le nouveau mappage aussi )
Apres, nouveau design? je sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Craquer, c'est maaaal
> De toute facon, si apple met a jour les MBP, y'aura pas le BR, car pas encore dans les macpros.
> Le nouveau clavier, c'est sur (mais le nouveau mappage aussi )
> Apres, nouveau design? je sais pas



Le blueray ça sert à quoi à part grossir le descriptif technique ? :mouais:


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le blueray ça sert à quoi à part grossir le descriptif technique ? :mouais:



euh, a mettre plus de bordel sur la meme surface?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, a mettre plus de bordel sur la meme surface?



Bah tant que c'est pas universellement universel, je préfère un bon gros DD ou un DVD DL.


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le blueray ça sert à quoi à part grossir le descriptif technique ? :mouais:



A faire grossir l'épaisseur du MBP. 

Et comme certains poussent le fantasme jusqu'à vouloir un MBP aussi fin que le MB Air, ça s'annonce gratiné... :sleep:


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et comme certains poussent le fantasme jusqu'à vouloir un MBP aussi fin que le MB Air, ça s'annonce gratiné... :sleep:



Il pourrait meme etre plus fin... et ne rien embarquer du tout


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il pourrait meme etre plus fin... et ne rien embarquer du tout



Tu nous décris le macbook air là:sick:


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Tu nous décris le macbook air là:sick:



non, juste sa version pro :rateau:
moi, ce que je veux, c'est un patch pour les track ancien, pour avoir les tri-touch


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, juste sa version pro :rateau:
> moi, ce que je veux, c'est un patch pour les track ancien, pour avoir les tri-touch



Ce sera pas avec la 10.5.2 en tout cas.
Sinon les developpeurs l'auraient soulignés.


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce sera pas avec la 10.5.2 en tout cas.
> Sinon les developpeurs l'auraient soulignés.



ca ne sera, a mon avis, jamais mis officiellement a dispo. par apple 
apres, rien n'exclu...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca ne sera, a mon avis, jamais mis officiellement a dispo. par apple
> apres, rien n'exclu...



C'est aussi mon avis; Apple risque de ne rien proposer. Mais si c'est réellement logiciel, on risque de voir des solutions tiers apparaitre (comme iScroll à une époque)...


----------



## flotow (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est aussi mon avis; Apple risque de ne rien proposer. Mais si c'est réellement logiciel, on risque de voir des solutions tiers apparaitre (comme iScroll à une époque)...



apres, c'est pareil, hein , surtout si ca fonctionne


----------



## xao85 (25 Janvier 2008)

Moi je dis le macbook pro est très bien comme il est, ne changeons rien!


----------



## maverick1984 (25 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis le macbook pro est très bien comme il est, ne changeons rien!



ouai dites le à apple, moi j'aime pas l'idée que mon macbook pro soit de l'ancienne génération!!!
Mais "malheureusement" (ou heureusement) on arrête pas le progrès


----------



## alexsss (25 Janvier 2008)

coucou les gens

juste pour vous dire qu'un autre site viens de passer son "baromètre" de la sortie des new MBP au rouge  bien sur ça n'apporte aucune certitudes ... mais des soupsons (des espoirs ??)

http://consomac.fr/index.php?page=macbookpro

voila la rumeur enfle de plus en plus bc de sites pensent à une sortie imminente !

de quoi avoir le sourir et ouvrir grands les oreilles les 2 mardi qui viennent


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> coucou les gens
> 
> juste pour vous dire qu'un autre site viens de passer son "baromètre" de la sortie des new MBP au rouge  bien sur ça n'apporte aucune certitudes ... mais des soupsons (des espoirs ??)
> 
> ...



C'est très simple; c'est (souvent) purement statistique. Certains sites estiment qu'après 6 mois suivant la dernière révision, la révision suivante est imminente. Sauf que là, cela fait 6 semaines qu'elle est "imminente".

C'est clair que plus le temps s'écoule, et plus la probabilité de voir une révision apparaitre augmente...


----------



## alexsss (25 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est très simple; c'est (souvent) purement statistique. Certains sites estiment qu'après 6 mois suivant la dernière révision, la révision suivante est imminente. Sauf que là, cela fait 6 semaines qu'elle est "imminente".
> 
> C'est clair que plus le temps s'écoule, et plus la probabilité de voir une révision apparaitre augmente...



oui je suis d'accord avec toi et c'est pour ça que je suis rester prudent dans mon message ^^

est-ce que quelqu'un a la connaissance de la réactivité de l'offre MIPE:sleep: aux mise à jour de MB, MBP ? j'avais dans la tête un ordre de grandeur de 15 jour ... est-il totalement faux ou bien acceptable ? je m'en remet à votre culture mac


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> oui je suis d'accord avec toi et c'est pour ça que je suis rester prudent dans mon message ^^
> 
> est-ce que quelqu'un a la connaissance de la réactivité de l'offre MIPE:sleep: aux mise à jour de MB, MBP ? j'avais dans la tête un ordre de grandeur de 15 jour ... est-il totalement faux ou bien acceptable ? je m'en remet à votre culture mac



Il me semble que c'est entre 2 et 3 semaines.


----------



## petitmoi (25 Janvier 2008)

Si tu es etudiant et que tu comptes acheter un mbp, l'offre ADC est peut etre plus interessante pour toi (parcontre j'en dirai peut etre pas autant pour le mb)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

petitmoi a dit:


> Si tu es etudiant et que tu comptes acheter un mbp, l'offre ADC est peut etre plus interessante pour toi (parcontre j'en dirai peut etre pas autant pour le mb)



Faut pas être pressé et disposer d'un fax.


----------



## alexsss (25 Janvier 2008)

je ne veux pas trop dérapper du sujet principale qui est le MBP (de mardi prochain  je sais je sais :rateau::rateau mais je me suis un peu renseigné sur l'offre ADC qui ressemble plus à une offre valable pour des déveleppeurs ou des étudiants en informatique ... parceque si j'ai bien compris ya un abonnement de 99 $ par an a payer pour avoir :

_1 fois pour toute ça vie une réduc de 20 %
_des mises à jours gratuites de software et autres...
_pouvoir avoir des réduc sur des ordis mac utiliser pour des salons, expositions,etc..
_ba après d'autres trucs mais je me suis arrêté de lire... 

donc pourquoi dis tu que l'offre est plus avantageuse que l'offre MIPE (je précise qu eje suis interessé par OFFICE 2008 bien sur ^^)

je suis au courant aussi pour AOC mais mon école d'ing n'y participe pas


----------



## alexsss (25 Janvier 2008)

je me suis un peu resseigné ds la journée et j'ai fini par trouver pas mal d'infos sur ADC ... bon je pense pas que je vais la prendre ...

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=115209&st=930

ça c le forum utile sur le sujet, si vous voulez en savoir plus aussi...

sinon pour les étudiants qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir l'offre AOC je conseil l'offre ofup

http://www.ofuponline.com/Login/Login.aspx

ça fait -10% dans la poche ...:love:

voila fin de mon apparté sur les offres étudiantes


----------



## Cclleemm (25 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le blueray ça sert à quoi à part grossir le descriptif technique ? :mouais:


A mon avis ... A rien, a part faire exploser le prix de l'appareil ! 

Sinon, je compte sur les superbes stats de http://consomac.fr

Une question technique ...
Qu'apporte de plus Montevina par rapport à [SIZE=-1]Penryn ..; Je pense que je compare des trucs incomparable .. Mais bon, expliquez moi SVP [/SIZE]


----------



## iota (25 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



Cclleemm a dit:


> Qu'apporte de plus Montevina par rapport à Penryn


Montevina est le nom d'une plateforme, Penryn le nom d'un processeur (plus précisément d'une architecture processeur).
Sinon, pour plus d'informations sur la plateforme Montevina, voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Cclleemm (25 Janvier 2008)

Lol, donc c'étais différent ...
Donc ont peu avoir une plateforme Montevina avec un  Penryn
Ca vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre ça sortie ?

Merci je rgarde le lien ;-)


----------



## alexsss (26 Janvier 2008)

bon ba voila ça se précise encore un peu plus le refurb est je site un newseur de macbidouille :

*Apple continue à vider ses stocks de portables*

 		par Lionel - 06:58:56		 	
 Comme maintenant chaque jour, le Refurb fait le plein de portables. C'est à notre souvenir la première fois qu'il est aussi bien fourni quotidiennement, preuve qu'Apple a beaucoup de machines à écouler par cette voie.
Il reste incontournable pour ceux ayant des budgets réduits, tout en sachant que la plupart des machines proposées seront certainement mises à jour dans les toutes prochaines semaines


yaaaaaabon yaaaaabon 

mé oukilé le petit MBP ?? oukilé ??:rateau:


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2008)

Oui oui, donc comme d'hab., c'est "imminent". 

Il faut savoir interpréter l'espace-temps des sites de rumeurs; "les toutes prochaines semaines", ce sont souvent les tous prochains mois...


----------



## alexsss (26 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui oui, donc comme d'hab., c'est "imminent".
> 
> Il faut savoir interpréter l'espace-temps des sites de rumeurs; "les toutes prochaines semaines", ce sont souvent les tous prochains mois...



ba si c'est pas ce moi ci sera dans longtemps très longtemps ... je les vois pas sortir en mars ou avril c'est juste avant la sortie de la nouvelle plate forme donc comme ils vont pas s'amuser à sortir des MB et MBp tous les 2 mois ...

donc c'est soit dans les 2 ou 3sem grand max ou dans 4 5 mois ...

je vais mettre mon chéquier dans le salon, mettre des bougies en cercles, bruler de l'encen et faire des inquentation :rateau:


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> donc c'est soit dans les 2 ou 3sem grand max ou dans 4 5 mois ...



Voilà. 

Vu que tu attends depuis 3 mois, j'espère que tu seras bien récompensé...


----------



## Cclleemm (26 Janvier 2008)

Je ne veux pas plomber l'ambiance, mais ça m'etonnerai qu'il le sortent dans quelques semaines alors qu'ils n'ont toujours pas sortie leur MacBook Air ...
Au faite, le MacBook Air serai t'il la en partie pour nous faire patienter ? Et ensuite faire un remake total du MBP pour Juin après la plateforme ?
Ou encore pire, comme le dise certaines rumeurs, fusionner les Macbook et Macbook pro afin d'en faire un tout publics ... Snif '


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2008)

bien que la logique apple soit naze par moment, fusionner mb et mbp, ca serait de la connerie, car ce n'est pas le meme publique!
une maj mbp, c'est meme emballage, meme coque (presque sur) finalement, le track peut changer, et la carte mere, et tu as ta MAJ, c'est moins lourd que d'ouvrir une nouvelle chaine 

apres, s'ils changent le design...


----------



## ttwopack (27 Janvier 2008)

pk tout simplement le apple store éducation????? :mouais:​


----------



## Cclleemm (27 Janvier 2008)

Refaire une belle partie du design serai pas mal ... Il commence à ce faire vieux.
Même si l'aluminium revient à la mode dans l'esprit Apple.
Mais bon, pour le track pad, c'est presque sur qu'il le change, multitouch ça me parait évident.
En tout cas, les prix risque t'ils de monter ? Déjà assez chere !


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2008)

Le prix a drôlement baisse par rapport au PPC!
même les derniers mbp sont moins cher qu'avant!!

C'est sur que ce n'est pas donne...


----------



## alexsss (27 Janvier 2008)

je compte utiliser assez souvent mon MBP en voiture (au moins 4H par semaine) est ce possible avec la génération actuelle ? avec la nouvelle génération ?

en fait je sais pas si l'utilisation avec des secousse est parfaitement gèré par les MBP ...

voila je pense que si ya une majoration d'ici deux semaine elle sera "mineure" mais bon un changement de coque et de look qui suivrait celui du MBA n'est pas à exclure 

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Choan (28 Janvier 2008)

Je crois qu'il est déconseillé d'utilisé un ordinateur pendant que tu conduis :rateau:


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (28 Janvier 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est déconseillé d'utilisé un ordinateur pendant que tu conduis :rateau:



Surtout "les portables". Par contre, la législation ne dit rien contre l'utilisation d'une "tour" en roulant...

A bon entendeur...


----------



## flotow (28 Janvier 2008)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Surtout "les portables". Par contre, la législation ne dit rien contre l'utilisation d'une "tour" en roulant...
> 
> A bon entendeur...



Ouais, mais la prise 12V de la bagnole est pas assez puissante pour ca  (finalement, c'est un complot pour pallier au manque de législation sur les tour en voitures )


----------



## alexsss (29 Janvier 2008)

oki oki les gens !

dsl de casser le truc lol mais je pensait plutôt utiliser mon MBP pendant que quelqu'un d'autre conduit ^^ (c moin fun je c'est :rose:... mais bon je sais pas encore conduire avec les coudes :rateau::rateau

donc voila, mais ça ne me dit toujours pas c les MBP sont utilisables ds ces conditions (j'aimerais pas que le mac s'éteigne d'un coup ou bien que le disque dur soit fatigué au bout de 2 mois ...)

voilivoilou merci de vos réponses !! (l'apple store va t'il fermer aujourd'hui.. mystère )


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2008)

Rendez-vous la semaine prochaine.  



_Enfin si tout va bien. _


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

Oups...


----------



## Cclleemm (29 Janvier 2008)

Pourquoi aujourd'hui ?
C'est généralement le mardi ? lol

Ouep, sinon, le stresse monte de plus en plus ... 
Certaine rumeurs ont déjà les configs que proposeront Apple, niveau processeur.
C'est soit disant 16% de batterie économisé sur l'installation d'un processeur penryn !
Et avec un peu de chance, avec la hausse de l'euro, le Macbook pro "baissera" peu être ...


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

Oui, parce que mardi c'est ravioli, comme l'on dit.


----------



## Choan (29 Janvier 2008)

L'apple store toujours pas fermé ?!
Snif


----------



## alexsss (29 Janvier 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Pourquoi aujourd'hui ?
> C'est généralement le mardi ? lol



ba oui aujourd'hui parcequ'on est mardi lol (en france en tous cas)

l'apple store ne veux pas fermer ... ba ça sera pour la semaine prochaine pépère jobs nous dis qu'il fait pas attention à la bourse et deux semaine après il fait parraître dans la presse : "tenez bon" aux actionnaires 

pour moi même si c'était pas prévu au départ apple va sortir des nouveautés (peut être prématurement) pour rassurer les actionnaires


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2008)

Même pas une X.5.2, l'avantage c'est que je peux enfin acheter des actions apple pas cher!


----------



## frolick10 (29 Janvier 2008)

Choan a dit:


> L'apple store toujours pas fermé ?!
> Snif



Les rumeurs parlent du mois de Février... on est encore en Janvier non?


----------



## gentleboy83 (29 Janvier 2008)

Et si on avait des MBP aux couleurs de l'Ipod ? 

ça serait sympa, surtout en alu rouge avec une belle pomme blanche au milieu... ça serait vraiment la classe dans une réunion, lol 

Sinon, à votre avis, une maj des mbp risque-t-elle d'être accompagnée d'une petite maj sur les mb ? :love:
(je sais, il y a eu une rev en novembre, mais bon, un petit écran led et un clavier rétro éclairé pour faire plaisir aux fans...)


----------



## Cclleemm (29 Janvier 2008)

Bouge ton popotin Steve ! Je commence à en avoir marre ...
Il faut que je résiste encore ... J'ai vendu mon Ibook, c'est dur de vivre sans mac ;-(
Par contre, je sais tjs pas pour c'est mardi Oo lol


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Moué. 

Ca sent la mise à jour Mardi prochain.


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Moué.
> 
> Ca sent la mise à jour Mardi prochain.



Ca sent le nouveau site; KhyuRumors.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca sent le nouveau site; KhyuRumors.



Oh tiens. L'administrateur d'un site de critique frelaté.


----------



## nicoplanet (31 Janvier 2008)

Dites donc, y a de la grosse news avec l'apparition du *MacBookPro4,1* dans les logs de battery logger ^^

A défaut d'être en vente, il existe ce MacBook ... Pro ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

Moui !  

Ca sent la MàJ bientôt


----------



## Cclleemm (31 Janvier 2008)

Ouai, ça sent la maj !
Il parrait aussi que c'est une IP venant d'Apple, et les rumeurs disent que le Macbook Pro a été fabriqué depuis le 1er Janvier 2008 ! Mais toujours pas la 
Mais ça ne va pas tarder ;-)


----------



## Jeremlille (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah voilà, à force d'attendre, j'ai craqué...

Hier en me rendant à la Fnac, un vendeur m'a convaincu d'acheter un Sony VAIO.

C'est vraiment une tres belle machine et vista est plutot pas mal!!! Je posterai des photos dès que j'en aurait le temps!























Je plaisante bien sur !!!!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Janvier 2008)

T'as frôlé le rouge


----------



## Cclleemm (31 Janvier 2008)

Pour Le Sony VAIO qui est une belle machine, je n'en doute pas ! C'est vrai que Sony fait d'excelent produit ...
Mais d'ici à dire que Vista est bien ! Non, non pas d'accord !
Assez bien au début, mais plus tu  installe de logiciels, plus il rame !


----------



## alexsss (31 Janvier 2008)

coucou les gens,
on peut dire que le buzz prend vraimment de l'empleur comme le disai un internaute "ça fait longtemps qu'on avait pas attendu un new MBP comme ça" bref c'est sur que cette probable majoration est l'occasion pour apple de rassurer tout le monde car le MBA a laisser un goût (lèger certe) de déception (dd 4200 de 80 go et po ethernet).

divoli, tu continus à revendiquer une sortie en mai juin des MBP ?


----------



## divoli (31 Janvier 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> divoli, tu continus à revendiquer une sortie en mai juin des MBP ?



Je ne revendique rien du tout. 

Je donne inexorablement les mêmes conseils. 

A ceux qui ont besoin d'un MBP maintenant, achetez-le maintenant. Une fois que vous l'aurez, vous serez tellement satisfait que vous ne vous soucierez plus des révisions suivantes.

Si vous pouvez vous permettre d'attendre, alors attendez. Mais quitte à attendre, il voudrait mieux attendre les MBP équipés de la plateforme Montevina; les différences (performances) seront plus importantes...


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est aussi mon avis; Apple risque de ne rien proposer. Mais si c'est réellement logiciel, on risque de voir des solutions tiers apparaitre (comme iScroll à une époque)...



effectivement, mais une MAJ officielle d'Apple serait bien mieux 

Sinon, vivement que le nouveau MBP l'embarque 

En plus d'iscroll..


----------



## ttwopack (1 Février 2008)

Moi je veux un MACBOOK Pro avec un processeur cell (playstation3)   ​


----------



## alexsss (1 Février 2008)

coucou les gens,

je me permet de poster un ch'ti commentaire car ya de la news toute fraiche qui viens de paraitre sur macbidouille : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-02-01/#15735 ²

donc voila normalement et si on mais cette news avec la (les?) tonnes de post sur le fil de la 10.5.2 ba mardi 12 fevrier c'est double racion de ravioli ?? n'est ce pas divoli ?

ça fé long .... mais tiens bon alex :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

Oui mais bon, il faut voir la source, aussi. Si c'est Lucienne, la cousine de la boulangère du frère d'un des rédacteurs de MacBidouille, alors là c'est du sérieux. 


Cela fait combien de temps que tu attends un nouveau MBP ? Depuis octobre, c'est ça ?


----------



## alexsss (1 Février 2008)

oui à peu près et là mon père commence à en avoir mar que je lui chop son portable pour la semaine:rateau::rateau: donc voila ça serai cool qu'apple est la bonne idée de le sortir de derrière sa cape magique et le mette sur l'offre mipe avec office 2008 car ça parait peut etre démend mais l'offre MIPE donne tj des office 2004:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais: (lol? ou snif?)

voilivoilou tiens bon alex tiens bon :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## flotow (1 Février 2008)

alexsss a dit:


> oui à peu près et là mon père commence à en avoir mar que je lui chop son portable pour la semaine:rateau::rateau: donc voila ça serai cool qu'apple est la bonne idée de le sortir de derrière sa cape magique et le mette sur l'offre mipe avec office 2008 car ça parait peut etre démend mais l'offre MIPE donne tj des office 2004:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais: (lol? ou snif?)
> 
> voilivoilou tiens bon alex tiens bon :hein::hein::hein:



Prend un macbook air, Apple livre


----------



## xao85 (1 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne revendique rien du tout.
> 
> Je donne inexorablement les mêmes conseils.
> 
> ...




suis daccord avec toi!  Montevina sera bien plus intéressant en terme de différence de performance comparé à Santa Rosa!


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

Oui.


----------



## xao85 (1 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Attention, xao85 va dire une ânerie.



Il m'énerve pour une fois que je dis que je suis daccord avec lui! 

PS: tas changé ton post traître!


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Il m'énerve pour une fois que je dis que je suis daccord avec lui!



Oh l'autre ! Il invente des messages ! 

Je vais le dire à Bompi.


----------



## Cclleemm (1 Février 2008)

Un peu bizarre l'info de Macbidouille !
Mais ça serai pas mal du tout ! Dès qu'il sort je saute sur l'ocaz !
Le macbook air est t'il sous penryn ?? Ou ce processeur n'existait pas à sa sortie ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Un peu bizarre l'info de Macbidouille !
> Mais ça serai pas mal du tout ! Dès qu'il sort je saute sur l'ocaz !
> Le macbook air est t'il sous penryn ?? Ou ce processeur n'existait pas à sa sortie ?



C'est une sorte de Memron en plus petit.


----------



## Cclleemm (1 Février 2008)

Ok merci, et penryn, c'est donc beaucoup mieux ?


----------



## maverick1984 (1 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Ok merci, et penryn, c'est donc beaucoup mieux ?



ben on espère quand même !!!


----------



## AlBundy (1 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Un peu bizarre l'info de Macbidouille !
> Mais ça serai pas mal du tout ! Dès qu'il sort je saute sur l'ocaz !



A partir du moment où les types disent "très certainement" ça veut dire que leur source n'a pas de certitudes alors que je pense que les choses sont bien planifiés, et qu'ils ne décident pas de la semaine des mises à jour une semaine à l'avance. Donc je pense que ça ne vaut rien. Soit ils savent soit ils savent pas.


----------



## Antiphon (2 Février 2008)

Ce qui est certain, c'est que si la sortie des nouveaux MBP doit avoir lieu un mardi de février, ce ne sera pas le 5 février, parce que c'est le Super Tuesday et que les médias américains seront totalement saturés par les Primaires. Si en plus ce doit être à une date proche, ça ne peut effectivement être que le 12.

Mais, à quoi croyez-vous comme modifications ? Aurons-nous droit simplement à un changement de processeur et de carte graphique, à la fermeture magnétique et au trackpad multitouch, ou à un changement complet du design ? Ce qui m'étonne, c'est justement qu'ils ne fassent pas coïncider son changement total d'aspect avec le passage à la plateforme Montevina. D'un point de vue marketing, ce serait plus logique.


----------



## Cclleemm (2 Février 2008)

Moi j'ai enttendu parler de ceci, mais rien de sûr ...

-On parle bien sur d'un *nouveau clavier* type MacBook Air mais peu être aussi d'une mise au point d'un *nouveau design* !
-Mais aussi d'une légère *diminution de son épaisseur*
-Du nouveau système de *TrackPad MultiTouch *comme le Air. 
-Mais surtout d'un nouveau type de processeur sortie en janvier 2008, les *processeurs Intel Penryn* ! Un processeur beaucoup plus petit mais avec un* cache de 6Mo* ! Enfin un portable vraiment puissant. Un processeur gravé à *45 nm qui économiserai en plus 16% de la batterie* ! Que d'avantages !  http://forums.macg.co/vbullet ... tcount=466


Les sources viennent d'un peu partout, et de vous aussi ;-) DOnc ce n'est que mon avis, a prendre avec bcp de recule.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Enfin un portable vraiment puissant.



Il a pas attendu l'arrivée des Penryn pour l'être.
Il est déjà particulièrement véloce actuellement.


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2008)

Antiphon a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est justement qu'ils ne fassent pas coïncider son changement total d'aspect avec le passage à la plateforme Montevina. D'un point de vue marketing, ce serait plus logique.



Oui, parce que si un nouveau MBP sort en février, il prendra un gros coup de vieux trois mois après, et apparaitra totalement dépassé. 
Cela apparait absolument aberrant, quand on sait que les étudiants et les universités américaines achètent ou renouvellent leurs ordinateurs en mai/juin, que les portables ont le vent en poupe, et que cette période coïncide avec la commercialisation de la plateforme Montevina.

Quand à la date du 12 février, elle n'est que pure spéculation. Comme d'habitude, malgré les traditionnelles "sources", personne n'en sait rien.


----------



## Cclleemm (2 Février 2008)

> Enfin un portable vraiment puissant.


Je rectifie ... Encore un autre macbook encore plus puissant ! lol


----------



## maverick1984 (2 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Je rectifie ... Encore un autre macbook encore plus puissant ! lol


c ben vrai ça


----------



## TheCorry (3 Février 2008)

J'attends la nouvelle monture du MBP depuis septembre/octobre aussi.
Je travaille avec les derniers iMac Alu dans mon école et le concierge est limite obligé de me mettre à la porte lorsque je travaille dessus le soir ^^
Bref, je ne me sens pas le courage d'attendre la nouvelle plateforme Intel donc la prochaine MàJ sera la mienne  (ce qui me permettra d'être plus présent sur le forum !)

.Albin


----------



## Tox (3 Février 2008)

Si la mise à jour devait traîner jusqu'au mois de mai, pense au Refurb !


----------



## ttwopack (3 Février 2008)

_J espere que ça trainera pa jusque la_​


----------



## corloane (3 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> suis daccord avec toi!  Montevina sera bien plus intéressant en terme de différence de performance comparé à Santa Rosa!



Et quand Montevina (joli nom ) est-il prévu?


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Et quand Montevina (joli nom ) est-il prévu?



Mai 2008 (soit un an après l'apparition de la plateforme Santa Rosa).

Pour info, les MBP "Santa Rosa" sont apparus en juin 2008.

S'il n'y a pas de MBP "Montevina" en mai/juin, franchement ça craint.


----------



## sclicer (3 Février 2008)

Bah non c'est top, je vais acquérir bientôt un santa rosa moi


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

Oui, bien sûr, les MBP actuels sont très bien.

Mais si une révision réellement majeure doit apparaitre, c'est avec ce changement de plateforme.


----------



## lifenight (3 Février 2008)

On dirait qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui attendent depuis le mois de septembre, je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi attendre autant, un mac n'est pas un pc, c'est sûrement un réflexe de Pciste, les différences de performances ne sont pas foudroyantes comme sur pc vu que mac os x est optimisé pour toute bécane existante...

Perso j'ai un macbook pro core duo 2ghz et il se comporte aussi bien que les derniers. 

Ce n'est pas le moment de changer mais si ça en démange certains, foncez sur le refurb, si vous tombez sur une affaire ça ne vous dégoûtera pas si un nouveau sort


----------



## corloane (3 Février 2008)

En gros, MBP un peu plus fins, un peu plus légers, nouveau design (comme le nouvel imac à base d'alu et de "noir"), nouveau clavier, nouveau trackpad, Montevina plus puissant, un peu plus d'autonomie... 
Dans quelques mois :rateau:


----------



## Tox (3 Février 2008)

Le réflexe est aussi lié aux progrès technologiques.

Par exemple, je possède un MB mi-2007. L'update Santa Rosa m'a laissé froid. Par contre, un an plus tôt, si j'avais fait l'acquisition d'un CoreDuo (première version) peu avant le Core2Duo, risque de regret assuré...

Actuellement, les MB Pro sont dans ce cas. Les acheteurs de l'été 2007 ont fait une excellente affaire en terme d'investissement dans la durée. Acheter maintenant une version de ces MB Pro au prix plein fera passer difficilement la pilule lors de la sortie de la prochaine révision, tant le saut technologique sera conséquent. Sans compter que le disque dur est difficilement atteignable, alors que les supports de données sont en pleine évolution.


----------



## lifenight (3 Février 2008)

J'ai un ami qui a un core 2 duo et et moi un core duo et franchement la différence n'est pas vraiment flagrante au niveau des performances pures en général  

La 8600gt a été un facteur de progression bien plus important que le processeur en lui même, ainsi que l'écran led


----------



## Tox (3 Février 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui a un core 2 duo et et moi un core duo et franchement la différence n'est pas vraiment flagrante au niveau des performances pures en général
> 
> La 8600gt a été un facteur de progression bien plus important que le processeur en lui même, ainsi que l'écran led


 Oui et non. 

Immédiatement, on est content avec une petite avancée du type led ou nouvelle carte graphique. Par contre, le passage au 64 bits est une avancée pour l'utilisation des nouveautés logicielles dans un futur plus éloigné et donc plus durable pour ton investissement. Leopard en est la première pierre.


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Actuellement, les MB Pro sont dans ce cas. Les acheteurs de l'été 2007 ont fait une excellente affaire en terme d'investissement dans la durée. Acheter maintenant une version de ces MB Pro au prix plein fera passer difficilement la pilule lors de la sortie de la prochaine révision, tant le saut technologique sera conséquent. Sans compter que le disque dur est difficilement atteignable, alors que les supports de données sont en pleine évolution.



Oui.

Maintenant, il faut voir quand sera "la prochaine révision". Si elle apparait dans les prochains jours ou semaines, il ne faudra pas s'attendre à des miracles...


----------



## ttwopack (3 Février 2008)

Moi perso je trouve que le MBP est déjà pas mal gonflé, ce que j attend c'est surtout le clavier style macbook air le multitouch et la carte graphique 8800GT et puis aussi le processeur intel penryn enfin tout quoi
 ("tu est futil":hein:..."mais non!!!!!!:rateau 

Serieusemment en ce qui concerne le multi touch et le clavier vous penser que c'est faisable?​


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

ttwopack a dit:


> Moi perso je trouve que le MBP est déjà pas mal gonflé, ce que j attend c'est surtout le clavier style macbook air le multitouch et la carte graphique 8800GT et puis aussi le processeur intel penryn enfin tout quoi
> ("tu est futil":hein:..."mais non!!!!!!:rateau
> 
> Serieusemment en ce qui concerne le multi touch et le clavier vous penser que c'est faisable?​





Pourquoi pas, c'est bien apparu sur le MacBook Air, non


----------



## ttwopack (3 Février 2008)

Ouai mais en si peu de temps j ai bien peur que ce ne soit qu'un reve collectif... surtout pour le 12 février

Au fait si tel etait le cas (qu'il y ai un nouveau mbp) vous pensez qu'il serai en meme temps sur apple store éducation?


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mai 2008 (soit un an après l'apparition de la plateforme Santa Rosa).
> 
> Pour info, les MBP "Santa Rosa" sont apparus en juin 200*7*.
> 
> S'il n'y a pas de MBP "Montevina" en mai/juin, franchement ça craint.



Petite erreur de date. :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

Effectivement, même si personne ne l'avait remarqué :rateau:


----------



## Tox (3 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Petite erreur de date. :rateau:


 C'est ça être un visionnaire ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Effectivement, même si personne ne l'avait remarqué :rateau:



Sisi moi je l'avais vu!


----------



## corloane (4 Février 2008)

Tiens, j'y pensais... Au vu des caractéristiques très "light" du Macbook Air où tout à été mis sur la finesse, rien n'est perdu pour un MBP 13' alu super équipé avec tout ce qui manque à l'air: carte graphique, ram, DD géant, reprenant avec le Macbook le décalage qu'il y avait entre l'iBook et le Powerbook 12'


----------



## Tox (4 Février 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pensais... Au vu des caractéristiques très "light" du Macbook Air où tout à été mis sur la finesse, rien n'est perdu pour un MBP 13' alu super équipé avec tout ce qui manque à l'air: carte graphique, ram, DD géant, reprenant avec le Macbook le décalage qu'il y avait entre l'iBook et le Powerbook 12'


 Ce décalage dont tu parles a certainement tué le successeur du PB 12". La différence de prix plaidait trop en faveur de l'iBook.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ce décalage dont tu parles a certainement tué le successeur du PB 12". La différence de prix plaidait trop en faveur de l'iBook.



Il va bien falloir qu'un jour les gens comprennent qu'il n'y a plus de MacBookPro 12".

C'est fini le 12" ! Terminé !!!


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il va bien falloir qu'un jour les gens comprennent qu'il n'y a plus de MacBookPro 12".
> 
> C'est fini le 12" ! Terminé !!!



Qu'il n'y en aura pas, tu veux dire...

Malheureusement, je crois que tu as raison.


----------



## corloane (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il va bien falloir qu'un jour les gens comprennent qu'il n'y a plus de MacBookPro 12".
> 
> C'est fini le 12" ! Terminé !!!



Je pensais à un 13', il y a déjà deux modèles en 13' (Macbook et Air) pourquoi pas trois?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Je pensais à un 13', il y a déjà deux modèles en 13' (Macbook et Air) pourquoi pas trois?



3 modèles à taille d'écran identique, ça se mordrait la queue.


----------



## corloane (4 Février 2008)

pas forcément, trois modèles pour trois utilisations:

Macbook: entrée de gamme, pas cher, machine à switcher
Macbook air: spécifiquement pour du travail léger en déplacement, deuxième machine idéale
Macbook pro: pour les pros, puissance etc...

Quant au format, le Macbook air démontre que SJ a défini le 13 pouce comme la référence (pas plus petit pour un clavier de taille réelle et une assez grande surface d'écran pour exploiter mac OSX). En tant que tel, et avec l'Air semblant tirer tellement du côté du concept (ce que sera dans le futur une machine sans connectique et qui ne fonctionne qu'à l'Air, le SSD pas encore démocratisé...) ce format justifierait une troisième machine pour les vrais pros. CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

corloane a dit:


> pas forcément, trois modèles pour trois utilisations:
> 
> Macbook: entrée de gamme, pas cher, machine à switcher
> Macbook air: spécifiquement pour du travail léger en déplacement, deuxième machine idéale
> ...



L'intérêt d'un petit portable c'est de le trimballer partout pour faire des trucs assez sommaires: 
Prise de note, trier des photos, retoucher un peu, faire des présentations, surfer, relever ses mails, bureautique divers... Ce genre de truc, le MacBookAir le fait très bien. Le MacBook aussi.
Un autre 13" aurait quoi de plus ? Une carte graphique ? Pour jouer, monter des films ? Sur un 13" ?! 
Un cpu plus véloce que le macbook pour faire chuter l'autonomie ?

J'y crois pas.
A la rigueur un macbook 10" encore plus portable.


----------



## corloane (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> L'intérêt d'un petit portable c'est de le trimballer partout pour faire des trucs assez sommaires:
> Prise de note, trier des photos, retoucher un peu, faire des présentations, surfer, relever ses mails, bureautique divers... Ce genre de truc, le MacBookAir le fait très bien. Le MacBook aussi.
> Un autre 13" aurait quoi de plus ? Une carte graphique ? Pour jouer, monter des films ? Sur un 13" ?!
> Un cpu plus véloce que le macbook pour faire chuter l'autonomie ?
> ...



oui, un petit portable puissant à sa place: en utilisation bi-écran en tant qu'ordinateur unique, je le fais avec le Macbook et la carte graphique est un peu à la ramasse, s'il sortait une machine dans le même format, plus puissante, nouveau design, un peu plus légère, je serais client...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Il suffirait d'une version boostée du MacBook avec GeForce, PcCard et FW800 tout simplement


----------



## corloane (4 Février 2008)

ce ne serait plus une machine d'entrée de gamme dans ce cas... 
non, je continue à croire au Macbook Pro 13'!


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Officiellement (un responsable d'Apple a fait une déclaration en ce sens), le successeur du powerbook 12 " est le macbook noir.

Mais beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne sont pas dupes; il y a trop de différences entre ces 2 portables pour que l'un puisse être réellement considéré comme le digne successeur de l'autre.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

corloane a dit:


> ce ne serait plus une machine d'entrée de gamme dans ce cas...
> non, je continue à croire au Macbook Pro 13'!



Il en faut, c'est bien 

Mais 3 portables 13" dans 3 gammes différentes, je n'y crois pas. Le MBA a entérré tout projet de MBP 13"


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il en faut, c'est bien
> 
> Mais 3 portables 13" dans 3 gammes différentes, je n'y crois pas. Le MBA a entérré tout projet de MBP 13"





Suis tout à fait daccord!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il suffirait d'une version boostée du MacBook avec GeForce, PcCard et FW800 tout simplement



Moué, mais ça me semble pas réalisable. Comme dit plus haut, 3 portables avec la même taille d'écran, c'est trop pour Apple.

Ils ont 3 gammes de portables actuellement (mb, mba et mbp). Si en plus un mpb 13" arrive, ça va cannibaliser les autres modèles quelque part.


----------



## Cclleemm (4 Février 2008)

A mon avis, ça m'ettonerai que Apple cahnge la taille des écrans du MBP.
Car, il est plutot fait pour réellement travailler dessus, faire des choses moins sommaires (graphisme, certain pour la 3D ...) Un plus petit écran en generai plus d'un !
Moi je deteste les grands écran, mais j'en connais beaucoup qui jugent encore sur plus c'est grand, mieux c'est ! Un grand écran de bureau (Imac) c'est bien, mais sur un portable, ça devient vite horrible (portable, pas transportable !).

Bon sinon, je voudrais faire une remarque, de ma déduction qui j'espère est fausse.
D'après la rumeur de Battery logger, un MBP se serai connecté le 1er janvier 2008, n'est ce pas ?
Mais à cette époque le penryn n'existait pas ! possible ? Apple a le droit de créer ces ordinateurs avec des processeur encore inexistant sur le marché ?
Ou Battery logger a eu faux, ou pire, il n'y aura pas de penryn sur les MBP ... :hein:


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Moué, mais ça me semble pas réalisable. Comme dit plus haut, 3 portables avec la même taille d'écran, c'est trop pour Apple.
> 
> Ils ont 3 gammes de portables actuellement (mb, mba et mbp). Si en plus un mpb 13" arrive, ça va cannibaliser les autres modèles quelque part.



Je parlais juste d'une version ultimate du MacBook, comme ça existe chez certains concurrents qui ont un modèle 13" décliné en plusieurs versions GMA et la plus chère avec une vraie carte graphique.


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je parlais juste d'une version ultimate du MacBook, comme ça existe chez certains concurrents qui ont un modèle 13" décliné en plusieurs versions GMA et la plus chère avec une vraie carte graphique.



Si Apple avait voulu faire une telle version, mon cher Melaure, elle l'aurait faite depuis longtemps, elle en est techniquement parfaitement capable...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si Apple avait voulu faire une telle version, mon cher Melaure, elle l'aurait faite depuis longtemps, elle en est techniquement parfaitement capable...



Dans ce cas on aura des mini-tours avec deux ports PCI-X à 1000 euros 

Apple peut le faire mais Steve ne veut pas écouter ses clients, c'est là la subtilité. Pour lui un le grand public, c'est pas un vrai client, donc il n'a droit qu'au GMA. Tout est catégorisé. si tu n'es pas un pro et que tu n'as pas d'oseille, tu es une sous-m.... et c'est GMA direct 

Le but d'Apple n'est pas de faire des ordis pour tout le monde mais seulement pour des niches. Mais ça n'a rien avoir des possibilités techniques. Parfois même je me demande si ce n'est pas fait exprès pour contrôler ou limiter l'expension du Mac ...


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Pourtant le PB 12" a bel et bien existé, et durant 3 ans. Apple avait parfaitement la possibilité de le faire évoluer en MBP 12" ou 13". Même à un prix aux environs des 1800 euros, il aurait eu son petit succès.

C'est dommage...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pourtant le PB 12" a bel et bien existé, et durant 3 ans. Apple avait parfaitement la possibilité de le faire évoluer en MBP 12" ou 13". Même à un prix aux environs des 1800 euros, il aurait eu son petit succès.
> 
> C'est dommage...



Oui mais l'iBook etait en 12", il y avait cohérence pour la fourniture de pièces détachées. Maintenant les constructeurs de dalle fond du 13" en quantité. Le 12" est en voie d'extinction


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je parlais juste d'une version ultimate du MacBook, comme ça existe chez certains concurrents qui ont un modèle 13" décliné en plusieurs versions GMA et la plus chère avec une vraie carte graphique.



Vi, mais Apple fait pas comme tout le monde.  



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le but d'Apple n'est pas de faire des ordis pour tout le monde mais seulement pour des niches. Mais ça n'a rien avoir des possibilités techniques. Parfois même je me demande si ce n'est pas fait exprès pour contrôler ou limiter l'expension du Mac ...



Le but d'Apple est de gagner du flouz, surtout.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Justement il serait temps de faire des machines taillées pour tout et que tout puisse acheter. C'est comme ça que le ventes seront encore plus fortes.

J'ai la chance de pourvoir me payer du MBP, mais c'est sur que si je n'avais que les sous pour un MacBook je serais dégouté par la config vidéo, surtout quand je vois les config Asus pour le même prix ...

C'est bien OS X, mais pas à n'importe quel prix pour n'importe quel matos 

Windows a encore de beau jour devant lui grâce à la concurrence des constructeurs PC. C'est bien ce qui manque dans le monde Mac. Damné monopole du matériel !


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Damné monopole du matériel !



pas si sur, car si pas de monopole, le systeme devient un windows like (plein de configs) ou alors, des clones (pas mieux)
ton choix est re-fait? :rateau:


----------



## vg93179 (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Justement il serait temps de faire des machines taillées pour tout et que tout puisse acheter. C'est comme ça que le ventes seront encore plus fortes.
> !



Des machines pour tout.... ? des machines pour tous, non?  

Les ventes ne sont pas tout. Ce sont également les marges dégagées qui participent au résultat net. Et c'est là tout l'intérêt du marché de niche, moins soumis à la concurrence, moins exposé, qui permet... d'etre différent en somme. D'exister durablement aussi. 
D'avoir des marges de manoeuvres plus larges aussi. 
Et parfois de gagner plus d'argent...
On ne peut pas tout avoir... 
Si apple commence à faire des machines pour tout le monde, il y a de fortes chances qu'elle y perde sa spécificité...


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

Il y a peut-être aussi le fait que si elle agrandissait ses gammes d'ordinateurs, elle risquerait d'en perdre la maitrise...


----------



## vg93179 (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a peut-être aussi le fait que si elle agrandissait ses gammes d'ordinateurs, elle risquerait d'en perdre la maitrise...



Et même qu'elle soit obligé de la perdre pour être concurrentiel dans un marché plus grand public...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a peut-être aussi le fait que si elle agrandissait ses gammes d'ordinateurs, elle risquerait d'en perdre la maitrise...



Non pas forcément. Apple était obligé de limiter le nombre de gamme quand les ventes annuelles étaient de 2 ou 3 millions. Mais en 2008 on devrait atteindre 10 millions de Macs si la croissance continue. Ca permet d'avoir plus de gamme, car chaque type de machine sera vendu en assez grand nombre pour être très rentable ... On peut avoir un portable de plus et une mini-tour sans soucis  Ca accélérerais même le switch.


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non pas forcément. Apple était obligé de limiter le nombre de gamme quand les ventes annuelles étaient de 2 ou 3 millions. Mais en 2008 on devrait atteindre 10 millions de Macs si la croissance continue. Ca permet d'avoir plus de gamme, car chaque type de machine sera vendu en assez grand nombre pour être très rentable ... On peut avoir un portable de plus et une mini-tour sans soucis  Ca accélérerais même le switch.



Il faut qu'Apple arrive à suivre. Et là on peut sérieusement se poser la question si elle est réellement mesure de le faire. 

Le meilleur exemple est Leopard. Des mois et des mois de développement, puis repoussé encore de plusieurs mois, pour finalement nous pondre une version de l'OS baclée, énormément buggée ( "pourrie", j'allais dire) comme jamais on en a vu (hormis 10.0 et 10.1).

Le nombre de correctif à apporter dans la prochaine màj est éloquent.

On peut se demander si la croissance d'Apple, accompagnée de la sortie de nouveaux produits (nouveaux iPod, nouvelles machines, lancement dans le secteur des téléphones) n'est pas sans rapport avec la piètre qualité du nouvel OS.

On ne peut pas être en même temps au four et au moulin.

Bref, si Apple commence à se développer tout azimut, à faire de la quantité en négligeant la qualité, autant passer sur PC, cela reviendra moins cher.

Pour le moment, je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple arrive à assurer, assumer et maitriser sa croissance, dans de bonnes conditions et en s'en donnant les moyens.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le meilleur exemple est Leopard. Des mois et des mois de développement, puis repoussé encore de plusieurs mois, pour finalement nous pondre une version de l'OS baclée, énormément buggée ( "pourrie", j'allais dire) comme jamais on en a vu (hormis 10.0 et 10.1).
> 
> Le nombre de correctif à apporter dans la prochaine màj est éloquent.



tu ne peux pas comparer. L'OS d'Apple est très différent de la concurrence. Ce n'est pas pareil pour le matos. Un portable Apple ou Asus c'est la même chose à deux/trois chipset près. Développer de nouvelles machines c'est que dalle, car les composants sont les mêmes pour tout le marché. Fini le temps du spécifique et des coûts importants en R&D. Plus personne ne design de carte mère, c'est fait par le sous-traitant. On pourrait très facilement faire 10 gammes de machines avec très peu de surcôut (j'ai bossé dans la production de micros).


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> tu ne peux pas comparer. L'OS d'Apple est très différent de la concurrence. Ce n'est pas pareil pour le matos. Un portable Apple ou Asus c'est la même chose à deux/trois chipset près. Développer de nouvelles machines c'est que dalle, car les composants sont les mêmes pour tout le marché. Fini le temps du spécifique et des coûts importants en R&D. Plus personne ne design de carte mère, c'est fait par le sous-traitant. On pourrait très facilement faire 10 gammes de machines avec très peu de surcôut (j'ai bossé dans la production de micros).



Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai voulu dire. Si Apple néglige la qualité de son OS, et puisque qu'au niveau hardware il n'y a pour ainsi dire pas de différence, je ne vois plus l'intérêt qu'il y aurait à rester sur Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> tu ne peux pas comparer. L'OS d'Apple est très différent de la concurrence. Ce n'est pas pareil pour le matos. Un portable Apple ou Asus c'est la même chose à deux/trois chipset près. Développer de nouvelles machines c'est que dalle, car les composants sont les mêmes pour tout le marché. Fini le temps du spécifique et des coûts importants en R&D. Plus personne ne design de carte mère, c'est fait par le sous-traitant. On pourrait très facilement faire 10 gammes de machines avec très peu de surcôut (j'ai bossé dans la production de micros).



Tout à fait d'accord.
Mais la politique d'Apple est basée sur la simplicité. Sur l'accessibilité. La facilité.
Noyer leur gamme avec beaucoup de modèles de micro-ordinateur, ça ne correspond pas à leur politique.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord.
> Mais la politique d'Apple est basée sur la simplicité. Sur l'accessibilité. La facilité.
> Noyer leur gamme avec beaucoup de modèles de micro-ordinateur, ça ne correspond pas à leur politique.



J'ai pas dit de revenir à l'époque des 6x00 ou 7x00 avec 30 à 50 modèles. Mais il y a de la marge entre maintenant et il y a 15 ans. Sans compter les volumes qui n'ont rien à voir. On a 3 portables et trois UC de bureau, je crois qu'un de plus dans chaque secteur ne changera pas grand chose à la simplicité


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> _blah blah blah_
> 
> Le meilleur exemple est Leopard. Des mois et des mois de développement, puis repoussé encore de plusieurs mois, pour finalement nous pondre une version de l'OS baclée, énormément buggée ( "pourrie", j'allais dire) comme jamais on en a vu (hormis 10.0 et 10.1).
> 
> ...



Certes, Leopard semble ne pas être au top, mais le répéter à longueur de posts, je trouve cela un brin lassant (pour les lecteurs, dont je suis).
Par ailleurs, j'aimerais bien que vous ne dériviez pas trop non plus : si ce n'est déjà fait, vous pouvez ouvrir un fil pour discuter du futur d'Apple, de ses évolutions nécessaires etc.
Mais ceci comme cela ne pouvant pas être le sujet principal de ce fil, j'aimerais bien que vous vous en teniez à ce dernier.
Merci.


----------



## P.A (5 Février 2008)

Concernant la gamme apple, je pense que les ventes actuelles de mac ne permettent pas de financer le developpement d'une gamme plus large. De plus, la prochaine mise à jour des MacBook et MacBook Pro va canibaliser les ventes du MAcBook Air (si ce n'est déjà fait...).

Sur ce coup, apple sait que les ventes de MBA ne seront jamais faramineuses à long terme. Ils veulent en faire une vitrine de technologie tout en répondant à un besoin très précis.

A mon avis, apple ne va pas élargir sa gamme de portable d'ici quelques temps. Elle l'a fait avec l'ipod grâce à un apport de technologie et il reste à mon avis de la place entre l'imac et l'apple tv...

Pour revenir au sujet du post, j'espere vraiment que apple présentera leurs mises à jour MacBook et MacBook Pro en meme temps... (on peut rever non?).


----------



## ttwopack (5 Février 2008)

ça va faire 3 jour ke j ai mon pret etudiant (j en peut plus):mouais: 
donc Moi a l heure qu il est je voudrai juste poser une question...
Est ce que je doit acheter mon macbook pro maintenant ou attendre 6 mois?​


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2008)

ttwopack a dit:


> ça va faire 3 jour ke j ai mon pret etudiant (j en peut plus):mouais:
> donc Moi a l heure qu il est je voudrai juste poser une question...
> Est ce que je doit acheter mon macbook pro maintenant ou attendre 6 mois?​



Si tu n'en peux plus, à quoi bon te conseiller d'attendre 6 mois ? :mouais:

Les MacBook Pro sont d'excellents portables. C'est valable pour ceux actuellement en vente, ainsi que pour les précédents (avec une réserve pour les tous premiers qui avaient de problème de jeunesse), et ce sera probablement autant valable pour les suivants.

Le matériel évolue, mais au fil du temps les MBP ont gardé et gardent leur excellente réputation.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Février 2008)

Caramba, encore raté. 

Rendez-vous mardi prochain.


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2008)

ttwopack a dit:


> ça va faire 3 jour ke j ai mon pret etudiant (j en peut plus):mouais:
> donc Moi a l heure qu il est je voudrai juste poser une question...
> Est ce que je doit acheter mon macbook pro maintenant ou attendre 6 mois?​



Ca dépend de tes besoins  sérieux prend plutôt un MacBook gonfle le en ram


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Caramba, encore raté.
> 
> Rendez-vous mardi prochain.



Ah ben on s'approche tranquillement du mois de mai, avec la plateforme Montevina, là...


----------



## sclicer (5 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ca dépend de tes besoins sérieux prend plutôt un MacBook gonfle le en ram


Bah si il avait choisi un mbp c'était à mon avis pour de bonnes raisons allant dans son sens ...


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2008)

L'attente reprend mais bon la gamme actuelle est bien et je doute que ce soit une grosse upgrade. Quand à un nouveau design, je n'y crois guère pour l'instant.


----------



## sclicer (5 Février 2008)

Une petite mise à jours discrète, nouvelle CG me semble le plus plausible.


----------



## Cclleemm (5 Février 2008)

Aujourd'hui Apple a sortie ces nouveaux Ipod touch et Iphone, en espérant que le macbook pro arrive bien la semaine prochaine ;-)


----------



## appollo (5 Février 2008)

En meme temps on les attendaient pour le 12 pas le 5 Février.


----------



## billboc (5 Février 2008)

pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'avoir une puce 4 cores ou 2 puces bi-cores dans le prochain haut de gamme des MBP ?


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Février 2008)

Il n'y a pas de puces quadcore pour portable ni de plateforme bi-proc pour portable.

Et oui, un MacPro sera toujours plus puissant qu'un MacBook Pro.


----------



## alexsss (5 Février 2008)

coucou les gens,

j'ai une question qui me turlupine, quel est le délai en général de livraison des MB/MBP juste après une mise à jour ???

question subsidière sur quel fuseau horaire est règlé le forum ? je pense pas que ce soit celui de la france...

aller steve pouce encore un peu, aller allerrrrrr :rateau::rateau::rateau: je vois la tête


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Février 2008)

Ben ça dépend des fois. :rateau:


----------



## iota (6 Février 2008)

Salut.



billboc a dit:


> pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'avoir une puce 4 cores ou 2 puces bi-cores dans le prochain haut de gamme des MBP ?


Il y a bien un Penryn quad core pour portable de prévu (second semestre 2008 à priori), mais je le vois assez mal dans un MacBook Pro, il sera certainement reservé à l'iMac.

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il y a bien un Penryn quad core pour portable de prévu (second semestre 2008 à priori), mais je le vois assez mal dans un MacBook Pro, il sera certainement reservé à l'iMac.
> 
> ...



Sa consommation est un peu limite pour un portable, mais ce n'est pas impossible. En tout cas si Apple ne le fait pas, un constructeur de portables PC le fera surement dès la disponibilité (je vois bien DELL avec ses portables pour joueurs).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

C'est pitet pas que les watt qui posent problème. 
Ca doit bien chauffer...

edit: vu l'épaisseur des Dell XPS, ça doit pas être un problème. Il y aurai même la place d'y mettre du watercooling.


----------



## iota (6 Février 2008)

Ce penryn quad core a un TDP équivalent à celui du Merom 2.8GHz qui équipe les iMac haut de gamme.
Donc, à priori, pas de problème pour qu'il rentre dans l'iMac, mais c'est plus que compromis sur le MacBook Pro.

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Ce penryn quad core a un TDP équivalent à celui du Merom 2.8GHz qui équipe les iMac haut de gamme.
> Donc, à priori, pas de problème pour qu'il rentre dans l'iMac, mais c'est plus que compromis sur le MacBook Pro.
> 
> @+
> iota



Rien n'empêche Apple de le vendre avec un nouvel accessoire, le iBelt, ceinture remplie de batteries pour compléter celle du MBP.


----------



## yam4ha (6 Février 2008)

Personnellement, je ne suis si préssé de voir la mise en place par Apple d'une nouvelle ligne de MBP, je viens de dépenser une petite fortune pour en acquérir un...


Alors soit il s'agit d'une petite mise à jour, et la no-problemo...
soit il s'agit d'une véritable revolution, et la j'aurais un peu les nerfs...




Bisoux a tout mes mac user préférés


----------



## billboc (6 Février 2008)

à votre avis le haut gamme va t-il atteindre les 3 ghz ou "juste" les 2.8 ?


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Février 2008)

Il va porter la poisse yam4ha à blasphemer de la sorte  !

Personnellement ça m'étonnerai que ça tombe la semaine prochaine, bien que je le souhaite ardemment : ils viennent tout juste de rajouter de nouveaux produits, il vont pas le faire 2 semaine d'affilé .

Mais il arrivera un stade où ils seront obliger de lancer la nouvelle màj : avec la sortie de MBA, on découvre le mutlitouch sur portable, et on est sûr que la prochaine révision en profitera ... C'est assez pour freiner les ventes de Macbook Pro d'ici à quelques semaines, une fois le MBA bien tripoté par tout le monde .

On a aussi le Penryn, qui tient plus du marketing qu'autre chose je pense (le SSE4 ne sera pas exploité pleinement), une nouvelle carte je pense pas, ou sinon une ATI, la 8800M est à peine sortie .

Là, Apple pourra sortir son new MBP multi touch boum mere mortals et cie .
Je table d'ici à 3 semaines un mois, en esperant avoir été pessimiste :rateau: !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

billboc a dit:


> à votre avis le haut gamme va t-il atteindre les 3 ghz ou "juste" les 2.8 ?



Je penche pour un 2,5 et un 2,6.


----------



## appollo (7 Février 2008)

Si il y a un nouveau macbook pro il sortiras maintenant jusqu'a mi mars après il ne faudras plus compté sur la sortie d'un new macbook pro car la apple attendras la sortie de Montevina.

Mais franchement je doute qu'apple ne fasse pas une mise à jour intermediaire dans le sens ou il verrais les ventes de macbook pro s'éffondrer jusqu'à la sortie de Montevina alors que si il sorte une petite maj maintenant il relance les ventes des mbp.

Voila mon humble avis


----------



## iota (7 Février 2008)

Salut.



billboc a dit:


> à votre avis le haut gamme va t-il atteindre les 3 ghz ou "juste" les 2.8 ?


Le seul processeur mobile à 3GHz prévu par intel sera lancé avec la plateforme Montevina.  Vu son TDP, il ne rentrera pas dans un MacBook Pro (on aura par contre un  2.8GHz qui fera l'affaire).

@+
iota


----------



## flotifr (7 Février 2008)

Je relance encore un peu le débat. J'entends ça et là que non un MBP 13" n'aurait pas sa place dans la gamme car il y a déjà le MB et le MBA. Pourquoi alors ces deux ordinateurs ne contentent-ils pas ceux qui regrettent encore le PB 12 ? De mon côté, cela fait belle lurette que j'aurais fait flamber la CB pour un tel produit, car franchement, le MBA, c'est bien pour un cadre qui va faire de la bureautique mais je suis graphiste (entre autres) et j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur puissant avec un maximum de RAM (4Go serait bien ou plus) et un petit windows XP avec parallels pour faire tourner mes appli professionnelles quand je suis sur des événements. Pour moi le MB manque un peu d'évolutivité et le MBA est complètement à côté de la plaque. Je me répète sans doute, mais je serai près à mettre le paquet pour un MBP 13 super équipé et je me fous qu'il pèse plus de 2 kilos, je veux quelque chose de peu encombrant (du matériel j'en ai assez comme ça à balader) et qui soit aussi polyvalent que possible. Steeve, écoute un peu le bas peuple que nous somme !!! : ( Quant à la problèmatique de l'écran, je ne fais pas de graphisme en déplacement (ou juste une retouche ou deux), par contre je veux pouvoir brancher la bête sur un 30" au bureau pour travailler tranquillement (ce que le MB ne peux pas faire...)


----------



## billboc (7 Février 2008)

Finalement, la vrai révolution sera la plate-forme Montevina ?
c'est prévu pour septembre 200 8, non ?


----------



## iota (7 Février 2008)

billboc a dit:


> Finalement, la vrai révolution sera la plate-forme Montevina ?


Je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse parler de révolution.
Une bonne évolution en tout cas.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

billboc a dit:


> Finalement, la vrai révolution sera la plate-forme Montevina ?
> c'est prévu pour septembre 200 8, non ?



Elle devrait être commercialisée dès mai 2008 par Intel. 

Reste à savoir quand elle apparaitra sur les MBP...


----------



## billboc (7 Février 2008)

je parle de révolution parce que je crois que la vitesse du bus va augmenter da façon intéressante et vu les résultats que cela a donné pour les macpro...


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Fréquences du processeur et du bus system en augmentation, gestion de la DDR3, ça devrait pas mal booster les performances du portable pro d'Apple. Peut-être pas une révolution, mais une grosse évolution c'est sûr.

On pourra se permettre de parler de révolution vis-à-vis des autres éventuels changements en plus; graveur blu-ray, nouveau clavier, peut-être écran tactile (je prends n'importe quels exemples)...


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2008)

DDR3 pour la ram?
apple serait en avance sur la concurrence?


----------



## iota (7 Février 2008)

billboc a dit:


> je parle de révolution parce que je crois que la vitesse du bus va augmenter da façon intéressante et vu les résultats que cela a donné pour les macpro...


La fréquence du bus augmente régulièrement, rien de révolutionnaire quoi 
De plus, quand on voit la maigre différence de performance (à fréquence égale) entre un Core 2 Duo mobile et desktop (dont le FSB est bien plus rapide), on se rend bien compte que ce n'est pas de ce côté qu'il faut attendre le plus gros gain de performance.

Pour les performances en hausse du Mac Pro, c'est principalement lié à la nouvelle architecture Penryn (et le fait que la FB-DIMM profite bien du passage à 800MHz).



Tucpasquic a dit:


> DDR3 pour la ram?
> apple serait en avance sur la concurrence?


La plateforme Montevina supporte la DDR3, que ce soit un ordinateur Apple ou d'une toute autre marque. Pas d'avance particulière à ce niveau.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> DDR3 pour la ram?
> apple serait en avance sur la concurrence?



Avec la plateforme Montevina, ce sera possible de passer à la DDR3. 

Si Apple veut prendre de l'avance (ou en tous cas ne pas se faire lourder face à la concurrence), elle a intérêt à sortir un MBP "Montevina" le plus tôt possible, c'est-à-dire en mai/juin.

Ce qui fait que si Apple sort une nouvelle révision dans les jours prochains, celle-ci risque d'avoir une durée de vie assez courte.  

Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Les décisions d'Apple échappent parfois à ma compréhension.


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais ce n'est que mon avis. Les décisions d'Apple échappent parfois à ma compréhension.



oui, comme par exemple, la 10.5.2 
sinon, c'est deja arrivé que certains produits aient une durée de vie tres courte (certains ipod, et le macbook une fois)
y'en a surement d'autres


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, comme par exemple, la 10.5.2
> sinon, c'est deja arrivé que certains produits aient une durée de vie tres courte (certains ipod, et le macbook une fois)



A l'exception peut-être des ordinateurs sortis durant la période de transition en 2006, non Apple ne révise pas chacun de ses modèles tous les 3-4 mois.


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> A l'exception peut-être des ordinateurs sortis durant la période de transition en 2006, non Apple ne révise pas chacun de ses modèles tous les 3-4 mois.



bah non justement, c'est un macbook 'post' transition


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah non justement, c'est un macbook 'post' transition



Je ne vois pas duquel tu parles. Concernant les MB, il n'y a pas eu de délai inférieur à 6 mois entre 2 révisions...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> A l'exception peut-être des ordinateurs sortis durant la période de transition en 2006, non Apple ne révise pas chacun de ses modèles tous les 3-4 mois.



D'un côté, on a un mbp qui n'a pas été révisé depuis juin.
L'arrivée des penryn depuis début janvier.
L'arrivée de l'archi Montevina courant mai.

Si Apple ne fait rien jusqu'à mai, on aura un mbp qui est resté 1 an sur le marché avec comme seule "nouveauté" une option cpu à 2,6Ghz.
Un mbp tout beau tout neuf en mai, avec une grosse révision hardware et pitet une retouche extérieur.

Si révision il devait y avoir avant mai, ça devrait être très prochainement. Et même si elle tombait le 12 février, on aurai un modèle qui durerai quoi ? 3, 4 mois ? 
Donc, une petite mise à jour avec de nouveaux processeurs et un clavier remappé (identique au mb dans son agencement).

Ca fait beaucoup de "si".


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca fait beaucoup de "si".



Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. On est dans l'expectative, comme on dit.

 Enfin surtout vous, parce que moi mon MBP me convient très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. On est dans l'expectative, comme on dit.
> 
> Enfin surtout vous, parce moi mon MBP me convient très bien.



N'empêche que plus ça va, plus je sens que je vais attendre le MacBookPro Montevina plutôt que l'hypothétique modèle sous penryn.
Le PowerBook 12" est pas encore mort et j'ai pas envie d'investir dans une bécane renouvelée 3 mois après. :hein: 

Espérons qu'ils y mettent une 8800 GT M 256Mo sur le modèle de base. :rose:

Content que tu sois content


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> N'empêche que plus ça va, plus je sens que je vais attendre le MacBookPro Montevina plutôt que l'hypothétique modèle sous penryn.
> Le PowerBook 12" est pas encore mort et j'ai pas envie d'investir dans une bécane renouvelée 3 mois après. :hein:



Si tu peux attendre, alors c'est ce que je te conseillerais.

L'éventuel souci, c'est qu'Apple profite de cette nouvelle plateforme pour revoir son MBP de fond en comble, et te retrouver avec une révision A (du style te retrouver avec un écran tactile qui déconne sans arrêt).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu peux attendre, alors c'est ce que je te conseillerais.
> 
> L'éventuel souci, c'est qu'Apple profite de cette nouvelle plateforme pour revoir son MBP de fond en comble, et te retrouver avec une révision A (du style te retrouver avec un écran tactile qui déconne sans arrêt).



Effectivement. Je n'avais pas envisagé ce cas de figure.
Je peux attendre jusqu'à Juin, mais après j'en aurai véritablement besoin.
Pi' tant qu'à investir dans un portable à 1720 euros, autant que ça soit du tout nouveau.

Je ferai office de Beta-testeur.  
Un peu comme toi et pleins d'autres ayant acheté Leopard.  

Plus sérieusement, tu crois qu'un simple changement de coque/design apporterai son lot de soucis ?


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Effectivement. Je n'avais pas envisagé ce cas de figure.
> Je peux attendre jusqu'à Juin, mais après j'en aurai véritablement besoin.
> Pi' tant qu'à investir dans un portable à 1720 euros, autant que ça soit du tout nouveau.
> 
> ...



En fait, j'ai installé Leopard sur un DD externe pour le tester. Mais au quotidien j'utilise toujours  Tiger (heureusement), qui fonctionne impeccablement bien. 

Je ne pense pas que ce serait le changement de design qui pourrait à lui-même causer des soucis, mais un changement radical de tous ou d'un certain nombre de composants. C'est difficile de répondre précisément.

Devoir ramener son ordi au SAV tous les 3 mois comme c'est arrivé à certains, même s'il est garantie, certains ayant acheté une révision A s'en sont lassés.  Mais bon, c'est purement statistique, on peut très bien se retrouver avec un ordi de révision A et n'avoir aucun souci.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> En fait, j'ai installé Leopard sur un DD externe pour le tester. Mais au quotidien j'utilise toujours  Tiger (heureusement), qui fonctionne impeccablement bien.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ce serait le changement de design qui pourrait à lui-même causer des soucis, mais un changement radical de tous ou d'un certain nombre de composants. C'est difficile de répondre précisément.
> 
> Devoir ramener son ordi au SAV tous les 3 mois comme c'est arrivé à certains, même s'il est garantie, certains ayant acheté une révision A s'en sont lassé.  Mais bon, c'est purement statistique, on peut très bien se retrouver avec un ordi de révision A et n'avoir aucun souci.



On verra sur le moment. 
Si il y a trop de nouveau gadgets, j'attendrai un peu le temps d'avoir des retours. 
Et si je ne résiste pas: AppleCare !  

Mais je vois pas trop ce qu'il pourrait y avoir de plus.
Un écran multi-touch sur une gamme pro: bouof. 

Bo'nuit


----------



## julusmulus (8 Février 2008)

Apple Store Ferme Partout Dans Le Monde

Peut Etre Une Bonne Nouvelle Tres Tres Bientot !!!

Croisons Les Doigts !


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> Apple Store Ferme Partout Dans Le Monde
> 
> Peut Etre Une Bonne Nouvelle Tres Tres Bientot !!!
> 
> Croisons Les Doigts !




Je me demande ou tu a vu sa, les store sont ouverts


----------



## julusmulus (8 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je me demande ou tu a vu sa, les store sont ouverts



Ba a l'heure ou j'ai posté, le US, France et Mexique était fermé ...

Je l'ai pas révé, Par contre, je n'ai rien vue de nouveau, bizarre ...


----------



## iota (8 Février 2008)

Salut.



julusmulus a dit:


> Je l'ai pas révé, Par contre, je n'ai rien vue de nouveau, bizarre ...


Oui, on appelle ça de la maintenance  

@+
iota


----------



## Cclleemm (8 Février 2008)

Ralala ... Faux espoir !
j-4, tenez bon


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> Apple Store Ferme Partout Dans Le Monde
> 
> Peut Etre Une Bonne Nouvelle Tres Tres Bientot !!!
> 
> Croisons Les Doigts !


Oui, c'est une bonne idée. Croisez les doigts ! Comme ça, ça me fera quelques vacances.


----------



## Jeremlille (8 Février 2008)

Moi je croise les doigts de pieds, comme ça il me reste encore mes mains pour ecrire ! 

Et avec la rumeur d'un Event pour fin février (oui je sais, une de plus!), ce fil est pas pret de s'arreter !!! 

Sauf si MAJ avant bien sur !


----------



## appollo (8 Février 2008)

Moi ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'on est tous la, moi le premier à spéculer sur des choses dont personnes sauf la fine équipe d'apple à savoir ce qu'il va se passer.

En attendant on à bien tous compris qu'il fallait qu'ils renouvellent le mbp mais après tous ils font bien ce qu'il veulent on acheteras tjs leurs machine quoi qu'il arrive


----------



## Archaon59 (9 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Moi ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'on est tous la, moi le premier à spéculer sur des choses dont personnes sauf la fine équipe d'apple à savoir ce qu'il va se passer.


C'est là toute la beauté de la spéculation, l'art de se faire des frissons alors qu'il ne se passe rien, pour obtenir satisfaction quand la chose qui était obligée de sortir sort .
C'est un petit plaisir, gratuit, facile, convivial ... Autant en abuser :rateau: !
J'espère que d'ici mon retour de vacances il y aura du nouveau, 2 semaines sans internet, l'horreur !


----------



## psgfan (9 Février 2008)

Espérons que l'on soit rapidement fixés (je croise les doigts pour mardi).
Je dois acheter dans les prochains jours un mac book pro et cela m'emmerderais vraiment de passer a coté de la mise à jour pour seulement qq jours...

++


----------



## TheCorry (9 Février 2008)

Je crois que j'ai de plus en plus la patience d'attendre (peut être jusqu'à Montevina), cela fait des mois que j'attends donc pourquoi pas encore quelques mois... ^^
Mais en tous cas la news de MacG du nouveau design du MBP m'a enchanté 

.Albin


EDIT : Pensez vous que le prochain MBP emporte avec lui une connectique externe E-Sata avec l'arrivée croissante de cette interface sur les DD Externe ?


----------



## ASdesign46 (9 Février 2008)

psgfan a dit:


> Espérons que l'on soit rapidement fixés (je croise les doigts pour mardi).
> Je dois acheter dans les prochains jours un mac book pro et cela m'emmerderais vraiment de passer a coté de la mise à jour pour seulement qq jours...
> 
> ++


 
Tout a fait d'accord avec toi psgfan ... je suis dans le MEME cas que toi ... 
Je croise les doigts aussi pour mardi ...  :love: 

Bon plus qu'un petit WE et 2 jours de semaine et nous serons fixé. ( si c'est pas le 12, j'achete dans la semaine un actuel, tans pis)

Merci a vous tous


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2008)

L'art de la patience, c'est indispensable. Même si je suis encore sur PB G4, rien ne presse, je peux encore attendre un moment


----------



## nicoplanet (9 Février 2008)

Plus ça va, plus je pense que cette futur MAJ touchera au design (nouveau clavier et touchpad, boîtier redessiné) avec un simple changement de CPU au niveau du "moteur"... (penryn)

La "comm'" et le nouveau design permettront d'assurer de belles ventes en attendant Montevina. 

Ensuite, quelque part entre juin et septembre, une MAJ discrète pour passer le MBP sous Montevina (comme cela a été fait pour les MacBook Santa Rosa en novembre)... 

Du coup, entre ce futur MBP Montevina et le MBA, mon coeur balance... (je sais, ils n'ont pas grand chose a voir) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je pense que cette futur MAJ touchera au design (nouveau clavier et touchpad, boîtier redessiné) avec un simple changement de CPU au niveau du "moteur"... (penryn)
> 
> La "comm'" et le nouveau design permettront d'assurer de belles ventes en attendant Montevina.



Ca se tient bien.


----------



## ttwopack (9 Février 2008)

psgfan a dit:


> Espérons que l'on soit rapidement fixés (je croise les doigts pour mardi).
> Je dois acheter dans les prochains jours un mac book pro et cela m'emmerderais vraiment de passer a coté de la mise à jour pour seulement qq jours...
> 
> ++


 
Je disai donc pareil que notre ami psgfan​


----------



## appollo (10 Février 2008)

Pas idiot comme suggestion et disons qu'elle m'arrangerait lol


----------



## flotifr (10 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je pense que cette futur MAJ touchera au design (nouveau clavier et touchpad, boîtier redessiné) avec un simple changement de CPU au niveau du "moteur"... (penryn)
> 
> La "comm'" et le nouveau design permettront d'assurer de belles ventes en attendant Montevina.
> 
> ...


Je plussois, je pense la même chose, c'est effectivement à mon sens la stratégie la plus probable. Mais bon, Apple n'en étant pas à sa première contradiction... En tout cas, je rejoins les avis : moi ça m'arrangerait pas mal ! : )


----------



## xao85 (10 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je pense que cette futur MAJ touchera au design (nouveau clavier et touchpad, boîtier redessiné) avec un simple changement de CPU au niveau du "moteur"... (penryn)
> 
> La "comm'" et le nouveau design permettront d'assurer de belles ventes en attendant Montevina.
> 
> ...



Ben ça dépend de quoi tu as besoin: une nouvelle machine principale ou un auxiliaire!


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben ça dépend de quoi tu as besoin: une nouvelle machine principale ou un auxiliaire!



A vu de nez, plutôt auxiliaire....

Mais on pourrais (dans mon cas...) reformuler les choses différemment : le choix de *la raison* (MBP, qui pour moins cher offre plus de fonctionnalités) ou bien* le choix du coeur* (MBA...)

J'ai eu un peu le même sentiment en septembre, lorsque sont sorti les iPod touch (coeur :love: ) et classic (raison  ) ... Au bout du compte, j'ai revendu mes autres iPod et j'ai fini avec les deux :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Bon, on verra ce que donne le nouveau design des nouveaux MBP : il y a de fortes chances qu'il soit assez réussit, ça me donnera _des forces _pour résisiter jusqu'à la MAJ Montevina


----------



## alexsss (10 Février 2008)

salut les gens,

j'ai un peu parcouru quelque forum de rumeurs à propo du mbp aujourd'hui et j'ai lu une idée très interressante de "phil le normand" (ue je sais ça nous di pas qui c mais bon )

""Un tout nouveau Macbook Pro avec la plateforme Intel Montevina ? Je sais, Montevina est attendu en juin, pas avant... Mais vu qu'Apple et Intel sont en pleine lune de miel, pourquoi pas une autre exclusivité en avant-première pour le Macbook Pro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











""

voila je trouve cette idée, à première vue complètement loufoc, pas si bête que ça...

un coup de maître provenant de chez apple se prépare ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Si c'était le cas, Intel produirai déjà dans ses usines.
Et on serai au courant ?

N'empêche que. Ce serai 'kro bien ! :love:


----------



## ttwopack (10 Février 2008)

On serait alors en pleine jubilation!!!!    :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
D'un point de vue commercial c'est claire que ce serai un coup de maitre mais bon peut être un peu trop tôt pour intel. Je sais pa en faite ... je parirai pa c'est possible comme completement utopic... on saura mardi au pire... (vous pensez que si on croise les doigts tous en meme temps ça peut faire quelque chose...:mouais: )​


----------



## alexsss (10 Février 2008)

ya 90% de chance que ça n'arrive pas  mais OHHhh combien de fois apple nous a offer ce qu'il y avait derrière les 10%:rateau::rateau::rateau:

ça ne serai pas la première fois et bien sur pas la dernière qu'il esst ce jor "d'exclu" (pensez simplement à la carte faite sur mesure pour le MBA )

alala la rumeur ça a du bon


----------



## sclicer (10 Février 2008)

Si cette rumeur se révèle vraie  
Je verais bien un nouveau mbp 2.4ghz, 8800mgt et montevina :rose:


----------



## billboc (10 Février 2008)

arretez de vous faire du mal comme ça  

revenez sur terre !!
C'est impossible que montevina soit deja dispo :rateau: 

ces faux espoirs vous laisseront désabusés lors de la prochaine annonce  

Il faut parfois raison garder  

PS: si je dis ça c'est parce que je prend soin de votre santé  

++


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Février 2008)

billboc a dit:


> arretez de vous faire du mal comme ça
> 
> revenez sur terre !!
> C'est impossible que montevina soit deja dispo :rateau:
> ...



Je plussoie.... 

Attendez du cosmétique pour très bientôt, mais pour le moteur, ça sera d'ici 5 / 6 mois...   :rateau: 
_(quoique le Penryn reste déjà une sympathique évolution, bien qu'incomplète...)
_


----------



## Jeremlille (10 Février 2008)

Cette rumeur d'un event le 26 février devient de plus en plus presente sur le net ces derniers jours. Si c'est le cas et qu'à cette occasion sont annoncés les nouveaux MBP, il y a des chances pour que nous ayons droit à plus qu'un changement de processeur, non ?

Personnellement, je pense que ce sera soit pour ce mardi, soit pour le 26 si cet event se confirme.


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

Ah là là, qu'est-ce que vous êtes rigolos... 

Cela fait depuis octobre que l'on dit qu'un MBP va très bientôt sortir.

On a d'abord parlé de décembre; il n'y a rien eu.
Puis du 15 janvier; il n'y a rien eu.
Puis de fin janvier; il n'y a rien eu.
Puis du 12 février, mais il est désormais fort probable qu'il n'y ait rien non plus (sinon les sites de rumeurs auraient tous abondamment relayé l'info).
Il y a eu des fake, l'histoire de MiniBatteryLogger (qui en passant a pu faire sa pub), j'en passe et des meilleurs...

Donc maintenant ce serait pour fin février. :sleep:

Vous verrez que vous finirez par tomber juste.


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

ttwopack a dit:


> Vous m'avez n..é mon dimanche soir...bravo!!!! je me disai depuis ce matin..."plus que 2 jour, plus que 2 jour (dit il en soupirant)"​



Bah c'est toujours possible qu'il y ait une révision dans 2 jours. Mais bon, je n'y crois pas trop...


----------



## Jeremlille (10 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah c'est toujours possible qu'il y ait une révision dans 2 jours. Mais bon, je n'y crois pas trop...



On verra bien mardi si les stores ferment vers 11h / midi, sinon l'attente se prolongera jusqu'à la fin du mois. 

Y en a quelques uns ici qui vont s'arracher les cheveux si y a rien dans deux jours !!!


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2008)

Oh, depuis le temps que l'on en parle, il y en a qui n'ont plus de cheveux depuis longtemps. 

Perso, c'est surtout l'attente de la màj 10.5.2 qui me crée un gros problème capillaire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> On verra bien mardi si les stores ferment vers 11h / midi, sinon l'attente se prolongera jusqu'à la fin du mois.
> 
> Y en a quelques uns ici qui vont s'arracher les cheveux si y a rien dans deux jours !!!



Franchement, ceux qui vont s'arracher les cheveux, c'est les gens qui ont besoin d'une machine.
Et dans ce cas, l'actuel est très bien. 
Si c'est pas urgent, attendre un mois ou deux, c'est loin d'être dur.

Pi' c'est comme tout, si il sort dans quelques jours, il y aura toujours des boulets dans mon genre pour se dire: "ah bah je vais pitet attendre 6 mois la mise à jour suivante, elle sera plus performante." :sleep: 

edit: Steve Jobs est actionnaire chez PetrolHann©® depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Asaphus a dit:


> Enfin voilà, moi j'attends mardi pour voir si par hasard, les MacBook vont être mis à jour et j'achète à ce moment là.



Avec l'annonce de mardi concernant le iPod Touch 32Go et le iPhone 16Go, c'est peu probable qu'Apple annonce le macbook pro mardi 12.
M'enfin, on sait jamais. 
Fin février peut être.

Ou sinon, plus aucunes mise à jour. Le macbookpro restera tel quel pendant encore quelques années.
Avant l'arrivée de nouveaux processeurs qui fonctionnent avec de la mayonnaise et du ketchup.


----------



## appollo (11 Février 2008)

Tous le monde pense que la prochaine carte graphique des macbook pro serait une 8800 si il y a changement dans les prochains macbook pro qui sortirons dans très longtemps (j'évite de spéculé j'ai plus de cheveux à force d'attendre).

A en voir la news de clubic :http://www.clubic.com/actualite-93994-specifications-nvidia-geforce-9-m-directx-10.html

Des nouveaux modèle de nvidia font petit à petit leurs apparitions peut être qu'il seront présent dans le prochaine mbp à la place de ma 8800 GT.

De plus les premiers portable qui disposerons de ces nouvelles puces seront des asus, il semble que asus produit les macbook par contre je suis moins sur concernant les macbook pro


----------



## Jeremlille (11 Février 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu les specifications exactes de ces nouvelles CG, mais je pense qu'elles sont moins puissantes que la 8800M GT qui pourrait etre de la partie.


----------



## appollo (12 Février 2008)

Ya pas mal de macbook pro sur le refurb aujourd'hui ca laisse envisager de bon présage.


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Ya pas mal de macbook pro sur le refurb aujourd'hui ca laisse envisager de bon présage.



Ou pas ...


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

JeanJack a dit:


> Ouais apparemment  c'est mort fallait s'en douter. Ils vont pas attendre juin pour les mettre à jour quand même, ça me parait risqué.
> 
> Membre des chauves.



En même temps, si Apple n'est pas sur les starting-blocs pour nous sortir un MacBook Pro "Montevina" en mai / juin, c'est vraiment une grosse conn*rie.

Il ne faut pas oublier que cette catégorie de portable est (théoriquement) destinée à un usage pro / semi-pro, et en tout cas à des personnes très exigeantes.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y aura de màj des MBP avant, mais cela me laisse de plus en plus dubitatif.


Edt: Ah ! Je viens de lire que le Store US est fermé.


----------



## flotifr (12 Février 2008)

Francestore toujours ouvert... : (


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

En fait, Apple fait des modifications pour indiquer les mêmes MBP, mais vendus avec l'OS 10.5.2.  

Elle est pas belle, la vie !


----------



## Cclleemm (12 Février 2008)

Ou directos le nouveau avec OS 10.5.2 ...
Maintenant qu'il est sortie, il peuvent sortir le matos qui va avec ;-)
Depuis tout al'heure j'actualise ;-D​


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

*Sortie d'APERTURE 2.*


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Bon, pas de nouveaux MBP, c'est fini pour aujourd'hui. 

C'est quand la prochaine date ?


----------



## TheCorry (12 Février 2008)

Il reste plus logique que dans l'éventualité d'un nouveau MBP, l'annonce se fasse un certain 26 de ce mois, si une certaine entreprise a déjà pris contact avec la firme à la pomme pour retransmettre un évènement...
Un MàJ comme nous l'annonçons de pourrait pas être dévoilé de la sorte, enfin me semble-t'il.
Bref, je ne suis pas surpris de ne pas voir un nouveau MBP aujourd'hui... 
(Même si au fond de moi, je l'espérais quand même  )

.Albin


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

albin.durand a dit:


> Il reste plus logique que dans l'éventualité d'un nouveau MBP, l'annonce se fasse un certain 26 de ce mois, si une certaine entreprise a déjà pris contact avec la firme à la pomme pour retransmettre un évènement...
> Un MàJ comme nous l'annonçons de pourrait pas être dévoilé de la sorte, enfin me semble-t'il.
> Bref, je ne suis pas surpris de ne pas voir un nouveau MBP aujourd'hui...
> (Même si au fond de moi, je l'espérais quand même  )
> ...



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce charabia ? :mouais:


----------



## TheCorry (12 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce charabia ? :mouais:



J'avoue j'ai eu du mal à me comprendre ^^

Bon alors j'essaie de faire plus simple 

L'évènement prévu pour le 26 (à en croire les rumeurs) serait plus propice à l'annonce d'un nouveau MBP. 
Présenter une nouvelle mouture du MBP sans aucune annonce à la Steeve Job serait un peu contraire à la politique d'Apple.
Donc par conséquence, la fermeture de l'apple store comme nous avons eu aujourd'hui n'aurait eu pour conséquence qu'une légère MàJ du MBP et non une refonte plus profonde.
Ceci reste bien sûr mon point de vue 

J'espère avoir été plus claire  

Sur ce, je vais me coucher, j'en ai bien besoin 

.Albin


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Mais la "refonte plus profonde", elle aura probablement lieu au plus tôt en mai / juin, à moins qu'Apple ait des accords privilégiés avec Intel.

Parce que sinon, s'en tenir uniquement à un nouveau clavier qui fait "pouët-pouët", et un trackpad qui fait "tut-tut", pour un portable pro, je n'appelle pas ça "une refonte profonde"...  

Soyons sérieux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

*content quand même*

Aperture 2 c'est quand même très bon. Espérons qu'il arrive à la hauteur de Lightroom.
Pi' la baisse de prix c'est sympa. 

Le macbook pro n'étant toujours pas sorti, ça ne peut qu'être plus complexe qu'un simple update cpu. Apple doit bosser sur le design ou l'intégration d'un tout nouveau truc qui déchire.
Ou alors, il attend qu'Intel lui fournisse Montevina en total exclu.


----------



## Jeremlille (12 Février 2008)

Lader a dit:


> sinon on va tous aller s'acheter un PC.​




Je suis pas sur que beaucoup de monde ici te suive.  

@ divoli : je ne suis pas sur que le MBP n'interesse que les pros (euphemisme). Je serai d'ailleurs curieux de connaitre la répartition des machines pro entre les pros et les particuliers. Ca pourrait peut etre en dire plus sur les strategies d'Apple vis à vis de cette gamme de machines.

Et puis qu'est ce que tu as contre les claviers qui font pouet-pouet ? ​


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le macbook pro n'étant toujours pas sorti, ça ne peut qu'être plus complexe qu'un simple update cpu. Apple doit bosser sur le design ou l'intégration d'un tout nouveau truc qui déchire.
> Ou alors, il attend qu'Intel lui fournisse Montevina en total exclu.



Ouep. Je me demande si ce n'est pas le mélange des deux qui se prépare. Un tout nouveau MBP, avec une plateforme Montevina en avance spécialement pour Apple, histoire de faire la nique aux PC.


----------



## Jeremlille (12 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le macbook pro n'étant toujours pas sorti, ça ne peut qu'être plus complexe qu'un simple update cpu. Apple doit bosser sur le design ou l'intégration d'un tout nouveau truc qui déchire.
> Ou alors, il attend qu'Intel lui fournisse Montevina en total exclu.


 
Remarque très pertinente, je pensais à la meme chose.  

Par contre, je ne pense pas que cette plateforme pourrait etre disponible avec autant d'avance, meme pour une exclu. Le temps nous donnera la réponse de toute façon.​


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que beaucoup de monde ici te suive.
> 
> @ divoli : je ne suis pas sur que le MBP n'interesse que les pros (euphemisme). Je serai d'ailleurs curieux de connaitre la répartition des machines pro entre les pros et les particuliers. Ca pourrait peut etre en dire plus sur les strategies d'Apple vis à vis de cette gamme de machines.
> 
> Et puis qu'est ce que tu as contre les claviers qui font pouet-pouet ?  [/LEFT]



Oui, tu as raison, les MBP se sont largement "démocratisés", c'est pour cela que j'ai dit "théoriquement". Mais la cible est bien les professionnels malgré tout.

Ce que je veux dire, par clavier "pouët-pouët", c'est que l'on attend d'un tel portable d'abord un max de performances. Le nouveau clavier et le nouveau trackpad apparaissent comme secondaires, Apple ne va pas se baser uniquement là-dessus pour justifier une màj. de sa gamme professionnelle.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Je me demande si ce n'est pas le mélange des deux qui se prépare. Un tout nouveau MBP, avec une plateforme Montevina en avance spécialement pour Apple, histoire de faire la nique aux PC.



oué ! :love: 



Jeremlille a dit:


> Remarque très pertinente, je pensais à la meme chose.
> 
> Par contre, je ne pense pas que cette plateforme pourrait etre disponible avec autant d'avance, meme pour une exclu. Le temps nous donnera la réponse de toute façon.​



Qui sait ? Vu la relation idyllique entre Apple et Intel.
Ils ont quand même modifier un cpu rien que pour eux (macbook air).



gKatarn a dit:


> /mode Khyu ON : la semaine prochaine avec une refonte totale



Je vous proute mOsieur. Parfessement !


----------



## Lader (12 Février 2008)

Je vous parie mon macbook pro (que je n'ai pas encore) que la prochaine release aura : 
- un super processeur avec une vitesse de calcul de folie
- un super clavier design et avec pleins de touches dans tous les sens
- un gros disque plus rapide que 5200 rpm
- un écran avec une image dedans :rateau: 

Sinon pour les spécifications détaillées faut attendre encore quelques jours pour qu'elles s'affinent véritablement.

Je vous voie déjà baver devant cette config de ouf !
Et avec des prévisions comme ça je risque de devenir flêche d'argent du forum  



​


----------



## foxer98 (12 Février 2008)

J'ai une petite question car je comprend pas quelque chose. Si je suis tout se que vous dite, Apple attendrait la plateforme motevina pour faire une refonte du macbook pro. Et si j'ai bien compris montevina ses juste une suite de processeur mobile de type Penryn 45 nm qui existe déja avec l'introduction de quelque modèle en plus, d'un chipset wifi/wimax, d'un nouveau IGP. Alors ma question est la suivante, pourquoi Apple attendrait motevina si les Penryn existe déja, si les airports ne sont pas intel et si les carte graphique ne soint pas des modèles Intel mais nvidia ou ATI ?


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

foxer98 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question car je comprend pas quelque chose. Si je suis tout se que vous dite, Apple attendrait la plateforme motevina pour faire une refonte du macbook pro. Et si j'ai bien compris montevina ses juste une suite de processeur mobile de type Penryn 45 nm qui existe déja avec l'introduction de quelque modèle en plus, d'un chipset wifi/wimax, d'un nouveau IGP. Alors ma question est la suivante, pourquoi Apple attendrait motevina si les Penryn existe déja, si les airports ne sont pas intel et si les carte graphique ne soint pas des modèles Intel mais nvidia ou ATI ?




Le Penryn ne correspond pas à un processeur, mais à toute une série de processeurs. Quasiment tout ceux qui seront intégrés dans la plateforme Montevina seront plus performant.
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-01-16/#15634

Je vois mal Apple mettre à jour les MBP maintenant, si dans 3 mois ils seront "dépassés" (je met des guillemêts, ce terme étant quand même excessif). Ce serait à la rigueur acceptable pour les MB, mais moins pour les MBP.

Par contre, une exclusivité de la part d'Intel (fournir cette plateforme plus tôt pour Apple) ne me parait pas irréaliste.


----------



## maverick1984 (13 Février 2008)

psgfan a dit:


> Zut.... je n'ai pas du croiser assez fort hier...
> Elle sort d'où cette date du 26/02 ?
> 
> ++


De nul part comme d'ab, mais elle nous permet de rêver _
Si c'est pas le 26 ca sera le 4/3   sinon le 11/3 ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2008)

Ou peut-être même le 18 ou le 25 mars, ou encore après


----------



## maverick1984 (13 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou peut-être même le 18 ou le 25 mars, ou encore après


ou le premier mai 
Tant que c'est pas le 1er avril moi ca me va


----------



## Jeremlille (13 Février 2008)

Lader a dit:


> Je vous parie mon macbook pro (que je n'ai pas encore) que la prochaine release aura :​
> 
> - un super processeur avec une vitesse de calcul de folie
> - un super clavier design et avec pleins de touches dans tous les sens
> ...


 
Ouai enfin tu te mouille pas beaucoup non plus, d'ailleurs, le MBP actuel a déja tout ça (en option, certes) excepté pour le clavier (qui reste tres sympa). ​ 
C'est vrai que plus le temps passe, plus on se rapproche de la sortie officielle de Montevina. Il reste donc 3 possibilités :
- une MAJ tres bientot avec une autre MAJ en mai/juin (tres peu de chances)
- uniquement une MAJ en mai/juin (surprenant car on aurai un délai d'un an entre les 2 modèles)
- une MAJ entre les 2 dates avec une exclu sur Montevina.​ 
Finallement cette 3eme option n'est pas si improbable que ça, c'est meme la moins saugrenue des 3 quand on y reflechi bien.  

Et comme l'a si bien rappelé Khyu, ça ne serait pas la 1ere fois qu'Intel ferait une fleur à Apple en leur donnant une exclusivité. ​


----------



## prasath (13 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Ouai enfin tu te mouille pas beaucoup non plus, d'ailleurs, le MBP actuel a déja tout ça (en option, certes) excepté pour le clavier (qui reste tres sympa).
> 
> C'est vrai que plus le temps passe, plus on se rapproche de la sortie officielle de Montevina. Il reste donc 3 possibilités :
> - une MAJ tres bientot avec une autre MAJ en mai/juin (tres peu de chances)
> ...


 
Apple ne risquera pas de faire de l'ombre à son nouveau petit protégé: Le MacBook Air. Si en exclusivité, le futur MBP intègrait Montevina et un nouveau trackpad, que resterait-il au MBA? A moins qu'Apple est également prévu une rev-B du MBA quelques semaines après la sortie du nouveau MBP. On ne noie pas une nouveauté qui n'a même pas eu le temps de voler de ses propres ailes. Et que dire du Mac pro qui est sensé représenté l'artillerie lourde d'Apple? A mon avis Apple planifiera une sorti rev-C pour les mac pro, puis montevina sur MBP et MBA.

Je préconiserais prochainement un nouveau MBP avec une révision modeste(avec peut-être un nouveau design). Puis bien plus tard, l'arrivée de Montevina.


----------



## Jeremlille (13 Février 2008)

De toute façon le MBA et le MBP ne visent pas le meme public, donc je ne vois pas comment l'un pourrait faire de l'ombre à l'autre. 

D'un coté on a une machine principale, de l'autre une machine auxiliaire, donc pas les memes besoins ni les memes exigeances au niveau technique. 

Sans oublier que le MBP a une part de marché beaucoup plus importante que le MBA. Il serait donc normal qu'Apple mette le paquet sur cette machine, objet de convoitise de beaucoup d'entre nous. :love:​


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2008)

Donc, un MB avant le MBP ?


----------



## Genghis (13 Février 2008)

Certes ça m'arrrangerais bien que le nouveau macbook pro sorte à la fin du mois, mais franchement je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt pour intel de conclure une telle exclusivité avec Apple, on peut essayer de s'amuser à chercher des raisons :
    Intel pas capable de monter en charge sur la production des Montevia avant Mai mais capable d'assurer juste assez de production pour Apple dès Mars ? Ca ne me parait pas très crédible.
    Intel voudrait peut être se servir des utilisateurs apple comme betatesteur pour sa nouvelle plateforme ? 

Sinon ça rapporterais quoi à Intel, un coup de pub, c'est sur que si il y a une telle exclusivité, on va en entendre parler, mais je crois pas qu'Intel est vraiment besoin de ça - contrairement à Apple. Je ne pense pas non plus qu'Apple soit le plus gros client d'Intel, et dans le business les cadeaux ça n'existe pas, on n'attend toujours un retour sur investissement (don et contre don de Marcel Mauss ^^). Qu'Intel est mis un processeur spécialement pour Apple ça peut se comprendre, Intel va faire de l'argent avec et ça a pas du lui coûter une fortune en RD (vu que les peryn auront pour certains la même architecture) ; mais je me demande tout de même comment Apple va réussir à faire évoluer le MBA facilement vu son architecture d'ensemble qui est tout de même bien "spéciale". Enfin tout ça, ce n'est quand même pas pareil que de donner gracieusement deux mois d'exclusivité à Apple ^^.


En plus pour la conférence de fin février attendu, il y a au moins autant de chance que Jobs présente un Iphone 3G (il pourrait présenter de nouveaux écrans aussi...)




Maintenant si je met mon mode rationnalité sur OFF j'espère un miracle, ça me permettrait de pouvoir finir l'année de cours avec un Macbook pro, sinon je l'aurais pendant les vacs universitaire, et à quoi bon avoir un nouveau mac si on ne peut pas le montrer ?


----------



## Jeremlille (13 Février 2008)

@ Genghis : ton raisonnement ne souffre d'aucune critique, mais dans ce cas comment expliquer le delai actuel de MAJ ?

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que le but d'Intel est de faire de l'argent et non pas de faire plaisir à ses partenaires. Cependant, vu les tres bonne relations entre les deux sociétés, ça ne serait pas surprenant. Meme s'il n'est pas le seul, Apple est un tres bon client (au niveau du volume des commandes) et il a deja bénéficié d'exclusivités par le passé.

Non vraiment, je pense qu'on aura droit bientot à une belle surprise. Reste à savoir quand. ​


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2008)

Messieurs, mesdames, vous savez quoi ? 

Nous ne sommes pas loin de clore la 26ème page de ce fil, où, finalement, peu est dit d'intéressant (du blah blah, certes, mais bon). 
Comme le modérateur est un humain et qu'en tant que tel, sa patience est limitée, je vous avertis charitablement que si vous continuez à remplir des pages de posts aussi peu pertinents que d'habitude, je vais finir par prendre un coup de sang et me fâcher tout vert (je suis daltonien) puis fermer ce fil.

Je le répète une nouvelle fois, ici, ce n'est ni le dernier salon où l'on cause, ni une lettre géante adressée au Père Noël, ni un endroit où écrire alors que l'on n'a rien à dire.

Bref : faites un effort. Ou c'est moi qui n'en ferait plus.

Voili.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, vlà Rago85.
> 
> Il ne manque plus que Trukenplastic et Antredeuclic, et on a le trio gagnant...




On parle de moi?  

EDIT: Je viens de lire le message de Bompi, alors je vais faire un effort : Je pense que les Macbook Pro devraient sortir Mardi prochain, pourquoi pas 3 sorties en 3 Mardi (Jour du ravioli en plus )


----------



## flotifr (13 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Messieurs, mesdames, vous savez quoi ?
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas loin de clore la 26ème page de ce fil, où, finalement, peu est dit d'intéressant (du blah blah, certes, mais bon).
> Comme le modérateur est un humain et qu'en tant que tel, sa patience est limitée, je vous avertis charitablement que si vous continuez à remplir des pages de posts aussi peu pertinents que d'habitude, je vais finir par prendre un coup de sang et me fâcher tout vert (je suis daltonien) puis fermer ce fil.
> ...



Bompi, je te trouve assez peu aimable dans tes interventions. Si tu n'aimes pas ton boulot, rien ne t'y oblige, si ?

Tout le monde est courtois ici, ce qui est loin d'être le cas de beaucoup de forums et en plus on ne sort pas du sujet. On n'écrit peut-être pas une lettre au père noël, comme tu le dis, mais cela reste tout de même un espace de liberté d'expression (ou alors j'ai pas bien suivi). A partir de là, si faire un effort signifie supporter que les forumeurs discute du sujet qui a été ouvert, je comprends que modérer le dit sujet soit pénible...

Après je ne vois pas ce que vient faire le fait que le sujet atteigne les 26 pages ou les 400...? Ou bien, on peut aussi fermer complètement la section rumeur. : )

Enfin moi ce que j'en dis... :$


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Messieurs, mesdames, vous savez quoi ?
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas loin de clore la 26ème page de ce fil, où, finalement, peu est dit d'intéressant (du blah blah, certes, mais bon).
> Comme le modérateur est un humain et qu'en tant que tel, sa patience est limitée, je vous avertis charitablement que si vous continuez à remplir des pages de posts aussi peu pertinents que d'habitude, je vais finir par prendre un coup de sang et me fâcher tout vert (je suis daltonien) puis fermer ce fil.
> ...




Avec tout le respect que je te dois, Bompi, je ne vois franchement pas ce qu'il y avait d'inintéressant et de non pertinent dans les dernières pages. Bien au contraire (à part quelques posts effectivement sans aucun intérêt et à la limite du flood) j'ai trouvé certains avis intéressants et réfléchis, et qui peuvent être utiles à ceux qui les lisent, avec un base de réflexions quant à leur futur achat. 

Que certains fassent part de leur souhait quand à l'évolution des MBP, cela me parait normal. Après on peut discuter de ce qui est vraisemblable ou non. Mais que tu interprètes cela comme "une lettre géante adressée au Père Noël", je trouve que c'est assez méprisant.

Un forum rumeurs est forcément un forum "où l'on cause", en l'occurrence sur l'évolution du matériel et les hypothèses d'y voir apparaitre de nouveaux MBP.  

Après on peut toujours plaisanter sur les prochaines dates, c'est ironique. 

Il faudrait que tu nous donnes tes critères sur ce qui est "pertinent" sur cette partie du forum et sur ce topic, parce sinon au final plus personne n'osera poster (et là c'est sûr que cela va grandement te faciliter le travail ).

Ou alors il faut supprimer cette partie du forum, et s'en tenir à la partie actu de MacGe, dont le fond de commerce de ses rédacteurs tient essentiellement à relayer des infos de sites de rumeurs, qui très souvent n'aboutissent pas (ce qui est tout autant du "blah blah" finalement). 

Je comprends généralement tes rappels à l'ordre. Mais parfois j'ai plutôt l'impression que tu en as tout simplement marre d'être modérateur, quoi que l'on dise. Et là il n'y a que toi qui puisse te remettre en question. Certains modos ont mis fin à leur fonction, c'était plus cohérent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Faut pas non plus se voiler la face.
Malgré quelques posts, il y a pas grand chose de croustillants sur ce fil.
Et j'avoue en faire partie même si je m'efforce d'apporter quelques réflexions.
Bompi, qui a un boulot et qui rentre le soir comme tout le monde, ça le réjouit pas forcément de venir faire le tri entre ce qui est "bon" et "pas bon".
Il est bénévole et accorde de son temps libre Il y en a qui l'oublie.

Je comprends tout de même Divoli. Où les rumeurs apportent forcément leur lots d'utilisateurs qui souhaitent ceci ou cela, il y a au fond un certain point de vue de masse, qui permet peut être de sentir les attentes globales des MacUsers. Ca a son intérêt quelque part.

Après, le post de 2 phrases pour dire qu'on est constipé parce que le macbook pro est pas sortie, ça n'a pas grand chose à faire ici, ça doit sûrement être ça que Bompi accusait.

Un petit effort de la part des users pour recentrer le débat et apporter un maximum de reflexions et pi' ça roule !


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2008)

Je crois que, malheureusement, certains ne veulent décidément pas comprendre de quoi ce forum-ci doit être fait.
Au moins peut-on essayer de comprendre de quoi ce forum NE doit PAS être fait.

Je l'ai déjà écrit à de multiples reprises, et je ne suis d'ailleurs pas le seul, le but de Rumeurs n'est pas d'être le recueil de vos envies. Elles sont peut-être passionnantes, mais ici, c'est hors-sujet. De même, ce n'est pas un forum de réaction (à la sortie du MBA, de Leopard, etc.)
Il s'agit plutôt de penser à ce qui pourrait advenir : ce que Apple a dans ses cartons (ou non), les derniers _fakes_ ou les dernières "fuites" etc.

Or ? Or les fils sont littéralement envahis de "je veux un MBP parce que c'est la machine de mes rêves", "J'en peux plus d'attendre", "le MBA c'est de la m...." (voir plus haut ...) et ainsi de suite. C'est HORS-SUJET !!

Alors que je ne sois pas sympathique, en l'occurrence, ne me tracasse guère. Ce qui me dérange, c'est, dans un délai de 12 heures (disons entre 23h et 11h le lendemain), avoir 5 pages de contributions hors-sujet. S'il faut que je purge les fils et que je fasse le shériff, je le ferai. Disons que j'aimerais plutôt que vous fassiez un effort et que vous réfléchissiez.
Et certes oui, un fil qui fait 26 pages alors que, au vu des informations ou rumeurs dispensées, une dizaine suffirait, ce n'est pas _votre_ problème, c'est le notre et on s'en occupe.

Quant à vos charitables conseils sur qui doit ou ne doit pas être modérateur, vous pouvez vous les garder au chaud (ou les envoyer aux administrateurs).

PS : penser aux MPs pour expliquer les manques de courtoisie : une petite leçon de français est toujours bonne à prendre.


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Il s'agit plutôt de penser à ce qui pourrait advenir : ce que Apple a dans ses cartons (ou non), les derniers _fakes_ ou les dernières "fuites" etc.



Oui, là je suis bien d'accord, à condition qu'il y ait des discussions autour de ça.

Mais si c'est pour restreindre ce forum en un vaste "copié / collé" des articles de AppleInsider ou MacRumors, cela n'aucun intérêt, les rédacteurs des actus MacGe le font très bien.

Quand à faire preuve d'une certaine courtoisie, cela doit aller dans les deux sens.

Fin de la digression.


----------



## gentleboy83 (13 Février 2008)

Dans un autre fil, je me suis fait censurer 3 posts qui étaient parfaitement dans le sujet : ni polémique, ni grossier, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre. Juste en plein dans le sujet. 
Un modérateur les a à chaque fois viré : "hors sujet". Pas sûr qu'il les avait lus... Moi aussi je veux bien devenir bénévole pour faire tout et n'importe quoi parfois...
Bon je dis pas ça pour tous, mais j'avoue que sur le moment j'avais trouvé ça injuste : pas d'explications, pas de recours... Autant là je comprendrais qu'on retire ce post (car oui, celui ci EST hors sujet !) mais au moins, si ça pouvait servir...  
Je crois que le forum est apprécié pour ça : respect, entraide, convivialité. Ok on déborde souvent...

Merci de m'avoir lu avant d'avoir supprimé ce post (complètement d'accord). Et merci pour votre patience et votre boulot de modérateur dans l'ensemble (soit une très large majorité).


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, là je suis bien d'accord, à condition qu'il y ait des discussions autour de ça.
> 
> Mais si c'est pour restreindre ce forum en un vaste "copié / collé" des articles de AppleInsider ou MacRumors, cela n'aucun intérêt, les rédacteurs des actus MacGe le font très bien.
> 
> ...


Le but de ce forum-ci est bien qu'il ait ce type de discussions. Et, s'il n'y a rien à en dire, hé bien ce n'est pas un drame, il suffit de ne pas poster.

Maintenant, je vous accorde bien volontiers qu'il n'y a plus beaucoup de véritables rumeurs qui galopent, ces derniers temps. 

PS 1 : Pour info je viens de virer 75 posts (!!) en quelque chose comme 36h. Et leur suppression n'a, je pense, fait sauter aucune information (ou "révélation").
Pour ceux qui veulent s'épancher, il y a le Bar, par exemple.
PS 2 : Pour ceux qui voient quelque part un manque de courtoisie, merci de m'envoyer un MP avec l'exemple qui va bien ; je pense qu'il y a confusion entre critique (éventuellement agacée) et manque de courtoisie, ce qui est une erreur, bien entendu.


----------



## Jeremlille (14 Février 2008)

@ Bompi :

C'est vrai qu'on a parfois un peu débordé, mais une partie de ces posts inutiles contribuaient à la bonne ambiance de ce fil. Le reste était, je l'avoue, completement inutile. 

Le fait est qu'un certain nombre de personnes ici (dont moi) attendent impatiemment une évolution du MBP, et en parler ici en échangeant des informations plus ou moins interessantes permet de patienter plus facilement jusqu'à l'arrivée du divin enfant (ok j'exagère un peu ). 

Il est vrai que le peu de rumeurs ces derniers jours ne contribue pas à faire avancer le schmilblick, on reste dans de la pure spéculation. Mais on en est parvenu, en recoupant les informations, à penser que la MAJ sera plus importante que prevue (Montevina en exclu par exemple). On a peut etre tout faux. Mais on a aussi peut etre raison, et ça contribue au reve collectif, en attendant qu'il devienne ou non une réalité. 

Ma copine est elle aussi pressée d'etre au jour J, mais c'est pour que j'arrete de lui casser les pieds avec ça!  

Dans tous les cas, on va essayer de faire attention à notre prose pour qu'elle reste constructive. 

Et bonne Saint Valentin à tous les amoureux!


----------



## gentleboy83 (14 Février 2008)

Sans compter que je je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de forumers soient ici employés au Conseil d'Administration d'Apple  et  donc dans les petits papiers de Steeve...
Les rumeurs, ce n'est pas nous qui pouvont vraiment les créer : on ne peut que les relayer et les commenter....


----------



## ttwopack (14 Février 2008)

Allucinant, c'est le moderateur qui a dévié la conversation!!  ​


----------



## ASdesign46 (15 Février 2008)

*H*allucinant 

Bon qui lance une rumeur 

Je vais finir par designer un MbP au lieu de designer des bagnoles et des motos lool


----------



## TheCorry (15 Février 2008)

Vu sur MacBidouille.

Les MacBook Pro serait en rupture de stock dans la grande enseigne américaine Best Buy.
Apple aurait peut être commencer à produire (massivement?) les nouveaux macbook pro ??? Ce qui expliquerait aussi un refurb bien garni tous les jours...

.Albin


----------



## appollo (15 Février 2008)

Apparemment rupture de stock également chez Best Buy un rabais de 150$ sur les mbp chez amazon et un refurb bien fournis en mbp et en mb chez dans tous les refurb des différents pays vu sur Macrumors.

Le truc assez marrant c'est qu'amazon ne feras la réduction de 150$ qu'a partir du lundi 18 et il me semble qu'après lundi c'est "Mardi"

On a également oublié de dire que les Sony et pas mal d'autre ordi portable PC équipé de Penryn ne serait disponible que le Lundi 18 car apparemment la production a eu un peu de mal au lancement.


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2008)

albin.durand a dit:


> Vu sur MacBidouille.
> 
> Les MacBook Pro serait en rupture de stock dans la grande enseigne américaine Best Buy.
> Apple aurait peut être commencer à produire (massivement?) les nouveaux macbook pro ??? Ce qui expliquerait aussi un refurb bien garni tous les jours...
> ...



Les ruptures de stock et l'état de refurb ne sont généralement pas des indices fiables par rapport à un hypothétique renouvellement de matériel. 

De plus, j'ai lu que la mauvaise santé de l'économie américaine avait amené Apple à revoir sa production à la baisse, ce qui pourrait expliquer des ruptures de stock ici ou là.


----------



## TheCorry (15 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les ruptures de stock et l'état de refurb ne sont généralement pas des indices fiables par rapport à un hypothétique renouvellement de matériel.
> 
> De plus, j'ai lu que la mauvaise santé de l'économie américaine avait amené Apple à revoir sa production à la baisse, ce qui pourrait expliquer des ruptures de stock ici ou là.



Sur le coup, l'analyse tombe à l'eau 
Ou alors, ils utilisent leurs chaines de production à moitié pour produire en même temps deux versions de MBP (si cela est possible bien sûr).
 50 % MBP Actuel - 50 % Prochain MBP 
Qui se propose pour s'introduire dans les locaux d'apple pour en savoir plus ??? 

.Albin


----------



## Jeremlille (15 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Les ruptures de stock et l'état de refurb ne sont généralement pas des indices fiables par rapport à un hypothétique renouvellement de matériel.



Tout à fait : l'etat du refurb veut seulement dire que beaucoup de personnes ont  renvoyé leur matériel à Apple, qui se retrouve donc dans le refurb. Après, il est possible aussi qu'Apple decide d'ecouler ses stocks par cet intermédiaire, mais ça n'a jamais été prouvé.

Pour les ruptures de stocks par contre, ça peut etre un bon signe : les usines sont peut etre maintenant utilisées pour le nouveau MBP. Ou peut etre pas. Quant à la remise chez amazon, c'est assez surprenant, étant donné qu'il y a à ma connaissance très peu de remises sur le matériel (hors matos de la génération precedente). Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé la source de cette information.

Peut etre un bon signe, qui sait ?


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2008)

Les ruptures de stock et l'état du refurb sont aléatoires, et n'annoncent en rien l'arrivée de nouveaux MBP.
Il suffit par exemple de relire le premier post de ce topic, qui date d'il y a 2 mois.

S'il y avait de fortes chances de voir un renouvellement du MBP à court terme, les sites de rumeurs se feraient très insistants. Or il faut reconnaitre qu'actuellement, c'est plutôt le calme plat.


----------



## flotifr (15 Février 2008)

Oui, mais en même temps, rabais sur les machines et penryn arrivant sur le marché en même temps, ça nous laisse un peu d'espoir, même si, en effet, les sites de rumeurs sont aphones actuellement et que donc, on risque de se brosser encore mardi prochain...

Bon, et toujours rien du côté d'un éventuel remaniement designistique ?


----------



## nicoplanet (15 Février 2008)

flotifr a dit:


> Bon, et toujours rien du côté d'un éventuel remaniement designistique ?


Je suis sûr que ça sera le principal élément de renouvellement dans la MAJ, pur patienter encore quelques mois jusqu'au Montevina (si la plate-forme a du retard...)

Si la plate-forme est potentiellement en avance, alors la MAJ risque de faire mal !!! :rateau: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2008)

Elle est avance finalement ou pas ? ( la plate forme Montevina )


----------



## iota (15 Février 2008)

Salut.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Elle est avance finalement ou pas ? ( la plate forme Montevina )


Dans la mesure ou intel n'a pas annoncée la date officielle de sortie (mis à part un vague second trimestre 2008), difficile de répondre 

@+
iota


----------



## Naz (16 Février 2008)

Et si la nouveauté venait de l'interface... Il me semble que l'apparition de l'iphone préfigure la fin de la souris, leopard (qui au passage fonctionne trés bien chez moi) est fait pour fonctionner avec un ecran tactile...Alors pourquoi pas ?
Qu'en pense les plus techniciens que moi?
Merci


----------



## Jeremlille (16 Février 2008)

@ Naz :

Je pense que si une interface tactile devait apparaitre, ça serait d'abord sur le MacPro qui représente le plus haut de gamme de la marque. A mon avis, ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite. Et je n'en voit pas encore l'utilité pour le grand public.

@ StJohnPerse : 

Apparemment ça serait pour mai ou juin, sauf si Apple a une exclu sur cette plateforme, mais encore faudrait il qu'elle soit techniquement prête à être implémentée dans les machines. Ca serait une belle surprise en tout cas! 

Quelqu'un sait si d'autres ordis à base de Penryn sont déjà commercialisés. Il me semble qu'il y avait un problème technique au niveau de la sonde. Si aucune machine du commerce n'en est pour l'instant dotée, ça pourrait expliquer le "retard" de la MAJ.

Pis j'espère aussi qu'il ne vont pas encore encore mettre une CG avec 128Mo de ram, ça fait vraiment cheap sur une becane qui frise les 2000 (pour le modèle de base).


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> @ Naz :
> 
> Je pense que si une interface tactile devait apparaitre, ça serait d'abord sur le MacPro qui représente le plus haut de gamme de la marque. A mon avis, ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite. Et je n'en voit pas encore l'utilité pour le grand public.



:mouais: Tu sais ce que c'est qu'un MacPro ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2008)

Un MacBookPro sans "Book"


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2008)

Tu vas encore énerver Bompi.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2008)

P'têt pas : un peu d'humour de temps en temps


----------



## Jeremlille (16 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais: Tu sais ce que c'est qu'un MacPro ?



Oui je sais ce que c'est. 

Je me suis mal exprimé : si une technologie de la sorte devait arriver, ça serait certainement d'abord sur le fleuron de la marque.  Même si le MacPro n'est qu'une tour sans écran solidaire, on aurait droit (encore une fois ce n'est que mon avis) à une puce gérant la technologie dans la dite tour ainsi qu'un écran tactile spécifique.

Alors certes c'est peut être plus facilement intégrable dans un iMac ou n'importe qu'elle machine "tout en un", mais quel que soit le domaine, les grosses avancées technologiques sont toujours d'abord intégrées dans l'objet le plus haut de gamme de la marque. Je n'ai qu'un exemple sous la main pour étayer mes propos : la puce de Lexus qui permet de faire automatiquement des créneaux (sans toucher au volant) pour se garer. Elle a été intégrée dans le modèle le plus haut de gamme, pas dans le modèle de base.

Maintenant je n'ai pas la science infuse, n'hésitez pas à contre-argumenter.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Février 2008)

Un écran tactile multipoint de 23" ou + 

Ca fait le macpro à plus de 15000&#8364;  :mouais:


----------



## Jeremlille (16 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Un écran tactile multipoint de 23" ou +
> 
> Ca fait le macpro à plus de 15000  :mouais:



Justement. Pour moi ça n'est pas pret d'arriver avant quelques années, et vu le prix que ça coutera, ça ne sera pas pour les machines "grand public" dans un premier temps.

Le cout de cette technologie appliqué à une grande surface de travail sera certainement élevé, ce qui me conforte dans cette idée que ce sera d'abord appliqué au plus haut de gamme. 

Maintenant, il est également possible que cette technologie soit d'abord seulement intégrée à un périphérique de type "clavier", qui ne serait en fait qu'un enorme trackpad.


----------



## AlBundy (17 Février 2008)

On peut aussi imaginer une sorte de nintendo ds de la taille un macbook, ça offrirait plein de possibilités aussi mais je doute que ce soit pour la prochaine révision.


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Un écran tactile multipoint de 23" ou +
> 
> Ca fait le macpro à plus de 15000&#8364;  :mouais:



C'est comme la table "surface" de microsoft, qui devait arriver en novembre et dont on n'a plus entendu parler depuis avril '07


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est comme la table "surface" de microsoft, qui devait arriver en novembre et dont on n'a plus entendu parler depuis avril '07



si. MSFT a annoncé vouloir la commercialiser dans le courant de cette année. Ils ont aussi dans les cartons de sortir une version plus 'grand public' que la version actuelle, avec un prix plus petit


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> si. MSFT a annoncé vouloir la commercialiser dans le courant de cette année. Ils ont aussi dans les cartons de sortir une version plus 'grand public' que la version actuelle, avec un prix plus petit



Ah bon  J'étais pas au courant 

Par contre, il faut dire qu'elle était prévue pour novembre '07, à la base 

C'est la qu'on reconnaît microsoft  (vista )


----------



## iota (17 Février 2008)

Salut.



anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est comme la table "surface" de microsoft, qui devait arriver en novembre et dont on n'a plus entendu parler depuis avril '07


Les ventes vont commencer au cours du printemps 2008.

@+
iota


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

Mouais, c'est quand même un gadget grand public, plus qu'une fonction attendu par les pro, je ne vois pas trop comment ça va s'intégrer à mathemetica ou FCP...


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Mouais, c'est quand même un gadget grand public, plus qu'une fonction attendu par les pro, je ne vois pas trop comment ça va s'intégrer à mathemetica ou FCP...



avec du tactile, tu fais tout!


----------



## Genghis (17 Février 2008)

Ca serais bizarre d'intégrer ça à une technologie pro, on ne fait pas jouer aux professionnels le rôle de beta testeurs... Les pros de l'image ne font pas "joujou"; et à mon avis seraient plutôt frileux sur ce genre de techno, ils changeraient pas d'habitudes si facilement.
Au contraire, si cette technologie devait arriver, ça serais plutôt sur la gamme grand public ça s'accorderait très bien avec le côté ludique des Imacs...


Pour en revenir à nous moutons, j'ai l'impression que les specs des penryn de seconde génération qu'a montré Divoli ont un TDP plus important que les penryn de première génération.
Moi qui veut un Macbook surtout pour faire genre, ça m'arrange pas vraiment, je préfère moins de puissance et plus d'autonomie :rose:


----------



## nass9500 (17 Février 2008)

espérons qu'il augmente la taille du disque dur car 120 go pour un portable a 1900 euro minimun c'est intolérable(surtout que l'on trouve facilement aujourdhui des portable avec 250 GO a moins de 1000 euro), 
un minimun de 200go est obligatoire a ce prix


----------



## Sebasto (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense faire prochainement l'acquisition d'un portable.
Je pense en premier lieu à un MacBook Pro pour ses connexions et sa puissance.

(J'utilise une interface audio M-Audio via Fire-Wire pour la musique)

Je souhaite aussi pouvoir faire de la numérisation de bonnes vieilles VHS et de me coller à nouveau à iMovie (je dispose de la suite iLife'08)

Je me pose des questions sur le choix de la machine en question dont une question (presque) existentielle :

Si la RAM à hauteur de 4Mo me semble préférable à une solution de base, en revanche, faut-il absolument une carte graphique à 256 Mo ?

Cela fait un bond suplémentaire  dans le prix entre les deux MacBook Pro en 15' !!!!

Pour préciser ma question, à quel niveau d'exigence se situe-t-on pour envisager de passer de l'une à l'autre ?

Je conviens que 256Mo permet d'anticiper les prochaines MAJ gourmande des logiciels... 

Remarques annexes :
Je compte utiliser la suite iLife '08 pour l'instant.
Je ne compte pas utiliser un écran périphérique du type apple display 30'
Je ne suis pas "gamer"
Je dispose par ailleurs d'un HD externe (la taille du HD interne m'importe peu).
Je suis prêt à attendre une prochaine probable MAJ de la gamme.

Sebasto


----------



## Jeremlille (17 Février 2008)

C'est sur qu'on peut trouver des portables avec des composants similaires au MBP à environ 1000, voire même mieux (au niveau de la CG et de la taille du DD).

Après, il faut voir la finition, le design, la durée de vie, la qualité de la dalle et surtout l'OS.

Je crois qu'un MBP (son strict équivalent PC je veux dire) vendu avec Vista, tout le monde crierait au scandale. Alors qu'en mettant OSX à la place... 

Le MBP est pour moi, à un degrés moindre que le MBA, un achat "passion". J'en suis tout à fait conscient et ça ne m'empêchera pas de l'acheter. 

PS : j'espère moi aussi un DD plus spacieux et plus rapide, ainsi qu'une CG mieux équipée en VRAM pour le modèle de base. Car l'écart commence à se creuser avec les autres constructeur. Croisons les doigts!


----------



## Jeremlille (17 Février 2008)

@ Sebasto :

Je pense que le modèle de base te suffira amplement. Tu peux booster la RAM à 4Go (en ne l'achetant pas sur l'AppleStore bien sur), même si ce n'est pas indispensable. L'avantage est que le prix de la RAM est actuellement très bas et qu'il va très probablement remonter, donc autant faire une bonne affaire tout de suite et anticiper tes futurs besoins qui seront peut être plus gourmands. 

Après tu peux aussi opter pour un DD à 7200tpm pour un meilleur confort. Il parait que la différence est assez flagrante.

Perso c'est ce que je ferai... quand la bête pointera le bout de sa pomme!


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> C'est sur qu'on peut trouver des portables avec des composants similaires au MBP à environ 1000, voire même mieux (au niveau de la CG et de la taille du DD).
> 
> Après, il faut voir la finition, le design, la durée de vie, la qualité de la dalle et surtout l'OS.
> 
> ...



Tu exagère quand même en disant qu'on peut trouver l'equivalent PC pour 1000  , il est certain que pour 1500 euro tu peux avoir un pc qui s'en rapproche, mais c'est tout!!!!
Rares snt les pc qui possèdent le processeur du macbook pro la carte graphique est quand même un 8600M GT et peu de pc en sont pourvu même si il est vrai la vram est souvent plus importante.

J'ai moi-même cherche pendant longtemps un équivalent hardware du MBP et je n'en ai trouvé que très peu mais jamais à 1000!!

Mais faut pas abusé!!!!! Ne dit pas que 1000 suffisent à avoir un équivalent du MBP cela prouve que tu ne connaît pas bien ton sujet alors évite de dire des c.... car certains pourraient te croire.


----------



## Jeremlille (17 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Tu exagère quand même en disant qu'on peut trouver l'equivalent PC pour 1000  , il est certain que pour 1500 euro tu peux avoir un pc qui s'en rapproche, mais c'est tout!!!!
> Rares snt les pc qui possèdent le processeur du macbook pro la carte graphique est quand même un 8600M GT et peu de pc en sont pourvu même si il est vrai la vram est souvent plus importante.
> 
> J'ai moi-même cherche pendant longtemps un équivalent hardware du MBP et je n'en ai trouvé que très peu mais jamais à 1000!!
> ...



Alors à titre d'information :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00066353.html

regarde les spécifications : tu verras que c'est l'equivalent du MBP 2,4 sauf qu'il a en plus une sortie HDMI, une 8600M GT avec 512Mo de VRAM et une résolution native supérieure.

Il est certes à 1168 et il fait 600 grammes de plus.

Je te laisse le soin de comparer les prix, tu verras que le ASUS est deux fois moins cher que le MBP... 




maverick1984 a dit:


> cela prouve que tu ne connaît pas bien ton sujet alors évite de dire des c.... car certains pourraient te croire.



Je te retourne le compliment... 

PS1 : Ce ne m'empechera pas d'acheter le MBP, meme s'il est 2 fois plus cher
PS2 : Sans rancune ! 
PS3 : cette console n'a rien à voir sur ce forum !


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Alors à titre d'information :
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00066353.html
> 
> ...



Il est pas mal maisbien que la fréquence du processeur est de 2,4ghz il n'est pas de la même technologie donc un bus frontal inférieur. 
De plus sois sur que l'autonomie du MBP sera supérieur car écran à led et non pas tft (je t'assure que la différence est flagrante à l'utilisation aussi bien en autonomie qu'en qualité de rendu) 
Donc pour moi on est loin du mac!

Mais je ne peut que t'appuyer dans ton chois du mbp moi j'en ai un depuis 5mois et c'est que du bonheur.

Et j'arrête la le HS sinon les modos risque de s'en mêler à raison.

Bon achat quand même


----------



## Jeremlille (17 Février 2008)

Je viens de revérifier sur la fiche LDLC, la fréquence du processeur est bien de 2,4Ghz. Maintenant c'est peut etre une erreur typographique, et je n'ai pas le courage de vérifier sur le site d'Asus. 

Mais de toute façon, le MBP is so much sexxyyy !!! :love:
Sans oublier l'OS bien sur! 

Amuse toi bien avec, moi j'en peux plus d'attendre!  

Edit pour Bompi: fin du HS également pour ma part.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

Ben moi je m'apprête à dire au revoir au MBP (marre d'attendre) pour accueillir une grosse râpe à fromage. :love: Je rachèterai dans quelques semaines/mois un petit portable: un MacBook voire un Air.


----------



## nass9500 (17 Février 2008)

pour info, je vois plein de pub avec des ordi avec les meme caractéristiques que le macbook pro voir plus ( au niveau du disque dur et ram) a moin de 1000 Euro.
Bon il manque l'ecran led par contre


----------



## nass9500 (17 Février 2008)

Voila quelque exemple : http://www.grosbill.com/4-packard_b..._-66876-ordinateurs_bureau-ordinateur_de_jeux

un asus supérieur, peryn,250 go 15pouce led avec reso de 1400*900,9500M (=8600)avec 512 mo, 3go de ram, 2.9 kg, le tout pour moins de 1200 euro
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00069400.html


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Je viens de revérifier sur la fiche LDLC, la fréquence du processeur est bien de 2,4Ghz. Maintenant c'est peut etre une erreur typographique, et je n'ai pas le courage de vérifier sur le site d'Asus.
> 
> Mais de toute façon, le MBP is so much sexxyyy !!! :love:
> Sans oublier l'OS bien sur!
> ...



Tu ne te trompes pas, j'ai plusieurs collègues qui ont cette gamme d'Asus (la sortie HDMI est un bon plus pour la vidéo). Elle est excellente en dehors de windows bien sur. Ca montre bien la marge qu'Apple se fait même s'il y a un chouilla de dépense en design (mais réparti sur les volumes vendus, ça ne doit pas faire beaucoup).

C'est sur qu'a chaque fois qu'on achète un portable pro, les actionnaires font de gros sourires. Mais le MBP est quand même unique pour sa forme.

Maintenant Asus aurait une licence OS X, je me poserais sérieusement la question ... Probable que pour un portable je garderais Apple mais s'ils faisaient des machines de bureau, j'échapperais bien à la taxe "Marque Apple" avec eux 

Bref tout ça pour dire que ce PC n'est pas le prochain MBP, même si la connectique HDMI devrait inspirer à Apple, ainsi que les 512 Mo de VRAM et le lecteur BR qu'on trouve sur les modèles au dessus de celui-ci.

Le gros défaut de l'Asus reste son poid si vous ne l'avez pas remarqué. Apple fait du 2,4 kg depuis 2001 !

Voila plus qu'a croiser les doigts pour que le futur MBP ait tout ce que j'ai dit au dessus


----------



## Jeremlille (17 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben moi je m'apprête à dire au revoir au MBP (marre d'attendre) pour accueillir une grosse râpe à fromage. :love: Je rachèterai dans quelques semaines/mois un petit portable: un MacBook voire un Air.



Oulà, ça plaisante plus là !!! Félicitations pour le futur bébé! 

L'accouchement est prévu pour quand ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Oulà, ça plaisante plus là !!! Félicitations pour le futur bébé!
> 
> L'accouchement est prévu pour quand ?


Dans la semaine, je passe commande. Je vous tient au courant, et le Pentax est prêt pour le shooting  d'usage. :love:


----------



## prasath (17 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben moi je m'apprête à dire au revoir au MBP (marre d'attendre) pour accueillir une grosse râpe à fromage. :love: Je rachèterai dans quelques semaines/mois un petit portable: un MacBook voire un Air.


 
Avec un grosse râpe à fromage comme celle là tu vas faire des envieux! Félicitations !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Le laptop Asus cité précédemment a une carte vidéo pourrie. Chipset Nvidia 9500m.
Comparé à la 9600M, même avec 128Mo, ça envoie plus le pâté.

L'Asus est moche. Il y en a que ça dérange pas.
En ce qui me concerne, quitte à dépenser mon argent, je préfère le mettre dans un belle objet, qui restera sur mon bureau et fera pas "tache".
De plus, le macbook pro est en alu. Une matière plus noble que du plastique.

Cet Asus vient de sortir, alors que le macbookpro est sortie depuis Juin 2007.
Avec le nouveau modèle qui s'annonce, cela va encore plus trancher avec les modèles Laptop PC actuels.

Pi' bon, entre le prochain macbook pro qui embarquera au moins du Penryn, une nouvelle carte graphique, un écran LED, un clavier retro-éclairé, une *F*inition et un look agréable pour 1710 euros (prix OFUP) et un ASUS moche, avec des composants "puissants" qui suent pour tracter Vista, mal conçu, mal fini, virus, firewall, spyware, emmerdes... et avec une batterie qui tient 1h (vécu), le tout pour 1200 euros, je préfère mettre 500 euros de plus.

Il tiendra avec MacOS X la durée de mes études (4-5 ans) là où le laptop pc aura bien du mal (bureautique mise à part).  

Pour revenir au sujet de ce fil, je mets ma main à coupée que la mise à jour du Mbp aura lieu au plus tard le 26 février. 
Soit ce Mardi, soit le prochain. 
Avec minimum :
- des cpu Penryn 
- une nouvelle carte graphique (9800M GT en 256Mo/512Mo ?) 
- un disque dur de 160Go/200Go.

Bonus pour : 
- un trackpad multi-touch (inspiré du mba) 
- un nouveau clavier remappé avec des raccourcis (absence de la pomme, semblable au macbook)
- système de fermeture magnétique notamment 
- relookage: plus fin, plus arrondie sur les bords, toujours avec de l'alu.

Mega-Bonus pour :
- une architecture Montevina en exclusivité. 

C'est cependant tellement gros que ça demanderai un special event, d'où le 26 février ? 
Prévue semble t'il à la base pour la présentation du SDK de l'iPhone.
Jobs en profiterai pour présenter le nouveau MacBook Pro Montevina, exemple concret de la relation fusionnel entre Apple et Intel, qui leur livre une architecture exclusif 3 mois avant sa disponibilité officielle.

Non ?


----------



## rizoto (17 Février 2008)

Oui enfin bon... je regarde souvent sur le site de dell pour voir ce qu'il propose et des fois je me pose des questions 

Pour 1150 euros, Tu as un XPS 1530 - T7500 avec 4 giga de ram, un dd de 250 gigas, une 8600 GT avec 256 Mo (pas l'option 256 Mo à 400 euros ... ). Tout ça sans compter les offres spéciales !

Alors Ok, il y a vista dessus . le design n'atteint pas ce que sait faire apple mais leur offre est beaucoup plus compétitive (pour le prix d'un macbook pro, on peut avoir quasiment 2 xps avec une extension de garantie)


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui enfin bon... je regarde souvent sur le site de dell pour voir ce qu'il propose et des fois je me pose des questions


Un collègue de la fac a eu un Dell il y a quelques mois : je t'assure qu'a config' équivalente, il n'y a pas photo avec la finition / qualité d'un MBP, qui justifie (pur moi !) le supplément niveau tarif... 

Bien sûr, à cela s'ajoute l'argument OSX, ce qui fait que je ne regarde même plus le site de Dell  :rateau: 

_PS : je n'ai pas parlé d'autonomie, de poids, et de rétro-éclairage LED pour éviter de trop en rajouter sur le dos du Dell ...._ :love:


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Un collègue de la fac a eu un Dell il y a quelques mois : je t'assure qu'a config' équivalente, il n'y a pas photo avec la finition / qualité d'un MBP, qui justifie (pur moi !) le supplément niveau tarif...



1300 euros de différence sans compter les 2 gigas de RAM supplémentaire



nicoplanet a dit:


> Bien sûr, à cela s'ajoute l'argument OSX, ce qui fait que je ne regarde même plus le site de Dell  :rateau:
> 
> _PS : je n'ai pas parlé d'autonomie, de poids, et de rétro-éclairage LED pour éviter de trop en rajouter sur le dos du Dell ...._ :love:



Il y a 200 grammes d'écart de poids entre les 2 modèles, au niveau autonomie, je pense que le MBP est  meilleur (les utilisateurs du XPS parlent de + de 4 h00, mais il faut voir dans quelles conditions).

Pour l'écran LED, Là il n'y a pas photo, dell ne propose même pas l'option.

Ce petit plaidoyer pour le XPS est juste pour là pour dénoncer les prix pratiqués par Apple (500 euros de différence pour 40 gigas de dd et 128 Mo pour la CG). C'est un peu fort de café. 

Donc vivement les nouveaux MBP


----------



## Sebasto (18 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> @ Sebasto :
> 
> Je pense que le modèle de base te suffira amplement. Tu peux booster la RAM à 4Go (en ne l'achetant pas sur l'AppleStore bien sur), même si ce n'est pas indispensable. L'avantage est que le prix de la RAM est actuellement très bas et qu'il va très probablement remonter, donc autant faire une bonne affaire tout de suite et anticiper tes futurs besoins qui seront peut être plus gourmands.
> 
> ...



@ Jeremlille, 
Merci pour cette rationalité que saura entendre mon banquier
Je pense que je vais opter pour un DD 7200 (compte tenu de l'écart de prix) et je vais butiner ailleurs que sur l'apple store pour la RAM.

Par contre, un question de novice (je suis nouveau membre après tout, je peux donc me permettre  ) 

Si je prends un MacBook Pro nu en RAM sur l'apple store (c'est à dire à 1Go), et que je chope ailleurs 2x2Go, les 1Go me resteront forcément sur les bras ?

Question annexe : une bonne adresse pour trouver 4Go ?

Pour le timing, je vais (encore) attendre quelques jours pour l'achat, on ne sait jamais  

 Sebasto


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2008)

Les MBP sont livrés avec 2gigas


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le laptop Asus cité précédemment a une carte vidéo pourrie. Chipset Nvidia 9500m.
> Comparé à la 9600M, même avec 128Mo, ça envoie plus le pâté.
> 
> L'Asus est moche. Il y en a que ça dérange pas.
> ...



L'argument du MacUser : le prix n'a aucune importance !!! Pfff ... C'est pas 500 euros de plus le MBP mais 700 (encore une fois Apple ne sait pas faire un portable 15" moyen de gamme) Maintenant je sais que mon commercial a pris un Asus 17 pouces pour 1800 euros et qu'il avait en standard la 8600T, 2 Go de RAM et surtout un lecteur/graveur blue-ray (et ça ça vaut cher), une webcam 2 Mo (en video), la TV, etc ... mais au prix d'un poids plus conséquent. Coté configuration, il n'y a pas photo, le MBP est écrasé.

C'est pour ça que j'espère que le nouveau MBP va être nettement mieux doté et que ce ne sera pas une évolution mineure comme la dernière fois. Le graveur blu-ray est indispensable, au moins comme option !!!


----------



## Jeremlille (18 Février 2008)

Sebasto a dit:


> @ Jeremlille,
> Merci pour cette rationalité que saura entendre mon banquier
> Je pense que je vais opter pour un DD 7200 (compte tenu de l'écart de prix) et je vais butiner ailleurs que sur l'apple store pour la RAM.
> 
> ...



Alors pour la ram, tu peux aller voir sur Macway et prendre 2 kits de 2Go ou 1 kit de 4Go : ça te coutera entre 120 et 150&#8364; pour le tout et tu peux revendre les 2Go vendus avec le MBP pour t'en tirer au final pour moins de 100&#8364; les 4Go. Pour info, l'option 4Go est facturée sur l'AppleStore 670&#8364;... 

Ca te fera donc au bas mot 500&#8364; d'économie. Tu vas pouvoir dire à ton banquier : alors, heureux ? 



Au vu des prix pratiqués sur le marché pour des machines équivalentes voir supérieures* au niveau hardware pur*, j'espere qu'Apple va se sortir les doigts du c.. pour rattraper tout ça! (et pas un simple update de processeur) 






Khyu a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet de ce fil, je mets ma main à coupée que la mise à jour du Mbp aura lieu au plus tard le 26 février.
> Soit ce Mardi, soit le prochain.
> Avec minimum :
> - des cpu Penryn
> ...



Oui!


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le graveur blu-ray est indispensable, au moins comme option !!!


_[Mode léger HS /on]_ J'en profite pour deux petites questions annexe, car j'entends souvent parler de graveur de Blue-Ray en étant assez néophite dans le domaine :

- Ca sert à quoi ? Simplement du stockage sur les 50Go de la galette, ou y a-t-il d'autres usages ?
- combien coûte un Blue-Ray vierge (réinscriptible j'imagine...) pour faire des sauvegardes sur ce support ? Le rapport coût/stockage est-il intéressant ?
_[Mode léger HS /off]_


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2008)

Allez, rien de tel qu'un exemple pour expliquer. 

Le genre des posts qui précèdent appelle plusieurs commentaires ;
1. on peut ne pas être d'accord (point de vue contributeur)
2. on peut trouver que c'est limite hors-sujet (point de vue modérateur)

C'est mon cas pour le 1. et le 2.

Je n'ai rien contre DELL (j'en ai même un qui prend la poussière) mais, si je devais en parler, ce ne serait pas ici. De même, parler des configurations _actuelles_ n'est pas le propos ici. 

Le dernier post de Khyu est, lui, dans le sujet : il ne parle pas de ce qui est mais de ce qui _pourrait_ advenir.

Quelques digressions, je ne suis pas contre, mais je pense qu'il y a déjà assez de fils sur les Macs actuels dans le forum Réagissez pour ne pas trop s'appesantir ici.

À moins, bien sûr, que vous appeliez une Rumeur la description de ce que l'on peut acheter sur le site de DELL ou celui d'Apple aujourd'hui ...


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2008)

Pour info (et pour être précis) : on écrit Blu-ray. Pas de *e*.


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> _[Mode léger HS /on]_ J'en profite pour deux petites questions annexe, car j'entends souvent parler de graveur de Blue-Ray en étant assez néophite dans le domaine :
> 
> - Ca sert à quoi ? Simplement du stockage sur les 50Go de la galette, ou y a-t-il d'autres usages ?
> - combien coûte un Blue-Ray vierge (réinscriptible j'imagine...) pour faire des sauvegardes sur ce support ? Le rapport coût/stockage est-il intéressant ?
> _[Mode léger HS /off]_



On trouve des supports à 15 euros pour du 25 Go. Il faut chercher plus et voir les pays européens selon les taxes.

Ca peut effectivement servir aux sauvegardes, vu la taille que prend une bibliothèque iPhoto ou iTunes, le DVD est trop petit.

Mais surtout les gens vont bientôt monter en HD sur iMovie et cie car le prix des camescopes a bien baissé. Et ce n'est pas sur un DVD qu'on va mettre 1H00 ou 1H30 de full HD.

Donc oui les MBP ont besoin d'un graveur HD interne, mais aussi les MacPro et les iMacs 



bompi a dit:


> À moins, bien sûr, que vous appeliez une Rumeur la description de ce que l'on peut acheter sur le site de DELL ou celui d'Apple aujourd'hui ...



Non simplement les souhaits qu'on a pour le futur MBP  La plupart des composants sont quand même dispo sur les PC avant les Macs. Ca donne des idées pour le futur MPB (ce qui n'est pas hors-sujet). Je préfère encore faire une liste de ce que je veux y voir plutôt que des rumeurs sur un nouveau boitier au look inconnu (et qu'on ne peut pas connaitre avant la sortie). Au moins les composants existent, eux, et sont dispos.

Et vu que le portable pro restera ma machine principale, c'est important pour moi.


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais surtout les gens vont bientôt monter en HD sur iMovie et cie car le prix des camescopes a bien baissé. Et ce n'est pas sur un DVD qu'on va mettre 1H00 ou 1H30 de full HD.
> 
> Donc oui les MBP ont besoin d'un graveur HD interne, mais aussi les MacPro et les iMacs


Merci ! Effectivement, je ne pensais pas au montage HD grand-public !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> L'argument du MacUser : le prix n'a aucune importance !!! Pfff ... C'est pas 500 euros de plus le MBP mais 700 (encore une fois Apple ne sait pas faire un portable 15" moyen de gamme)



Où vois tu que je dis que le prix n'a aucune importance ?  
En ce qui me concerne, la différence de prix est de 500 euros. Il me semble avoir préciser "ofup".



melaure a dit:


> Maintenant je sais que mon commercial a pris un Asus 17 pouces pour 1800 euros et qu'il avait en standard la 8600T, 2 Go de RAM et surtout un lecteur/graveur blue-ray (et ça ça vaut cher), une webcam 2 Mo (en video), la TV, etc ... mais au prix d'un poids plus conséquent. Coté configuration, il n'y a pas photo, le MBP est écrasé.



Il est sorti quand cet ASUS ? Le macbookpro a 8 mois !
Il y a 8 mois, j'ai la net impression qu'ASUS proposait pas aussi bien.
Le macbookpro est censé sortir d'ici peu avec une config qui va écraser ce modèle.
Pi l'argument "mieux équipé", bouof. La webcam 2mp avec une qualité bof, le tuner tv intégré qui vaut rien, la 8600 alors que la 8800 risque d'être intégrer sous peu sur le mbp.

La seule chose que tu pourrais accuser c'est les mises à jours Apple qui manquent de rythme par rapport aux PCs. 



melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'espère que le nouveau MBP va être nettement mieux doté et que ce ne sera pas *une évolution mineure comme la dernière fois*.



Evolution mineur ?! Ils ont mis un écran LED et l'archi SantaRosa. C'est pas rien. Et c'était en Juin 2007. A ce moment, Apple était l'un des premiers à le proposer.



melaure a dit:


> Le graveur blu-ray est indispensable, au moins comme option !!!



Bouof. Ce n'est pas le chemin que semble prendre Apple. Ils sont dans la dématérialisation des données. Où elles transitent via WiFi N et gérer par TimeCapsule.
Le sans fil ! Le sans fil ! Le sans fil ! C'est la politique d'Apple aujourd'hui (cf MacBook Air, Apple TV, TimeCapsule).
Non, pas de blueray sur le macbook pro. Pas avant mi-fin 2008 en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Indice probable que la production de GPU - mac pour la version mobile prend du retard et impute sur la version desktop ?

Ca va loin... :sleep:


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il est sorti quand cet ASUS ? Le macbookpro a 8 mois !
> Il y a 8 mois, j'ai la net impression qu'ASUS proposait pas aussi bien.
> Le macbookpro est censé sortir d'ici peu avec une config qui va écraser ce modèle.
> Pi l'argument "mieux équipé", bouof. La webcam 2mp avec une qualité bof, le tuner tv intégré qui vaut rien, la 8600 alors que la 8800 risque d'être intégrer sous peu sur le mbp.


Il a au moins 4 mois ...



Khyu a dit:


> La seule chose que tu pourrais accuser c'est les mises à jours Apple qui manquent de rythme par rapport aux PCs.



On ne change pas 25 ans de sorties espacées comme ça !



Khyu a dit:


> Evolution mineur ?! Ils ont mis un écran LED et l'archi SantaRosa. C'est pas rien. Et c'était en Juin 2007. A ce moment, Apple était l'un des premiers à le proposer.



Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de majeur la dedans. Gain de puissance ridicule, un tout petit peu de batterie en plus. Désolé mais quand on est passé du PowerBook G3 au PowerBook G4, puis du PB G4 ou MBP, c'était une maj majeur. La c'est une maigre évolution.

Evidement le marketing Intel va tout faire pour que tu crois que c'est génial et exceptionnel, mais ne me dit pas que tu crois le marketing ?  



Khyu a dit:


> Bouof. Ce n'est pas le chemin que semble prendre Apple. Ils sont dans la dématérialisation des données. Où elles transitent via WiFi N et gérer par TimeCapsule.
> Le sans fil ! Le sans fil ! Le sans fil ! C'est la politique d'Apple aujourd'hui (cf MacBook Air, Apple TV, TimeCapsule).
> Non, pas de blueray sur le macbook pro. Pas avant mi-fin 2008 en tout cas.



Le problème c'est : est-ce qu'Apple tient compte de la façon de vivre des gens ? Par ce que je suis désolé mais le support physique est bien plus important que ce que tu supposes. C'est vraiment une tout petite partie des utilisateurs qui utilise ou souhaite la dématérialisation. Evidement il y en a plus sur les forums de MacGé, mais  beaucoup qui ne fréquentent pas de groupes de MacUser, qui sont de simples utilisateurs, veulent leurs données chez eux, achêtent des DVD, etc ...

Ce genre de concept tout sans fil est réservé à une classe moyenne/riche américaine, mais ne correspond pas du tout au reste du monde (déjà avoir du haut-débit partout). Steve pense peut-être à sa façon de faire mais ne voit pas du tout les utilisateurs de Mac comme j'en rencontre très fréquemment. Il faudrait qu'il revienne sur terre de temps en temps ...

M'enfin ce n'est pas la première fois. Apple s'est bien planté sur le DVD fin 90 et arrivé le tout dernier sur le marché avec des iMacs équipé de lecteur DVD (et c'était déjà à cause de Steve Jobs). C'est navrant de voir qu'avec le blu-ray ça va être pareil. Ils peuvent être en avance sur certains points comme le Wifi, mais pour d'autre, ils ratent vraiment le coche et c'est navrant.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Le Blu-ray c'est pas un argument choc.
Autour de moi, ça transcende personne qu'il soit absent.
Di' toute façon, il y aura toujours un ally night elf pour se plaindre  

Attendons la mise à jour des macbook pro.
Tu pourrais être le premier surpris, et en bien. 

Apple est douée pour ce genre de chose.


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le Blu-ray c'est pas un argument choc.
> Autour de moi, ça transcende personne qu'il soit absent.
> Di' toute façon, il y aura toujours un ally night elf pour se plaindre
> 
> ...



J'espère bien car il va bien falloir que je passe à Intel en portable aussi  

La gamme actuelle me plait déjà bien, mais comme mon PB G4 HD marche très très bien, ce n'est pas urgent et je ferais un saut plus grand si j'attends un peu plus  (soyons fou, MBP QuadCore 8Go/300 Go 2"5/Blu-Ray 100Go 4x).


----------



## Jeremlille (18 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Indice probable que la production de GPU - mac pour la version mobile prend du retard et impute sur la version desktop ?
> 
> Ca va loin... :sleep:


 
Apparemment il ne s'agit que de la version desktop, pas de la version mobile. Dur dur de faire une correlation. De toute façon, on est meme pas sûrs qu'on aura droit à une 8800M GT, meme si je l'espère vivement.  

Par contre, je doute de plus en plus d'un changement de design : si c'etait le cas, je pense qu'on aurait eu un minimum de fuites, non? Si je me souviens bien, juste avant la sortie des Macbook, il y avait des fuites sur un nouveau portable de 13,3" qui remplacerait l'iBook, ce qui a été effectivement le cas.

En tout cas, on a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent ces temps ci, les seules rumeurs sont celles de la date possible de sortie, du processeur et du nouveau trackpad. Pas très folichon tout ça...  

​


----------



## Bjeko (18 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> En tout cas, on a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent ces temps ci, les seules rumeurs sont celles de la date possible de sortie, du processeur et du nouveau trackpad. Pas très folichon tout ça...  ​



Peut-être aussi que les sites de rumeurs ont étés échaudés par l'exemple Think Secret (R.I.P.), et que du coup, ce topic "rumeurs" risque de devenir encore plus spéculatif, n'ayant aucune "rumeur concrète" sous la main (quelqu'un a de l'aspirine pour Bompi ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'espère bien car il va bien falloir que je passe à Intel en portable aussi
> 
> La gamme actuelle me plait déjà bien, mais comme mon PB G4 HD marche très très bien, ce n'est pas urgent et je ferais un saut plus grand si j'attends un peu plus  (soyons fou, MBP QuadCore 8Go/300 Go 2"5/Blu-Ray 100Go 4x).



Et moi, que je passe à Intel tout court D) et que je puisse enfin me passer d'un pc pour jouer (wow mis à part).
Si j'avais eu les sous au dernier trimestre 2007, j'aurai déjà le macbookpro MonteVina qui est une superbe bécane bien que légèrement dépassé aujourd'hui par rapport aux laptop pc.



Jeremlille a dit:


> Apparemment il ne s'agit que de la version desktop, pas de la version mobile. Dur dur de faire une correlation. De toute façon, on est meme pas sûrs qu'on aura droit à une 8800M GT, meme si je l'espère vivement.
> 
> Par contre, je doute de plus en plus d'un changement de design : si c'etait le cas, je pense qu'on aurait eu un minimum de fuites, non? Si je me souviens bien, juste avant la sortie des Macbook, il y avait des fuites sur un nouveau portable de 13,3" qui remplacerait l'iBook, ce qui a été effectivement le cas.
> 
> ...



Apple a peut être renforcer sa politique de secret.
Pi' à l'arrivée du MacBookAir, il y avait pas de rumeurs très précises.
Si nouveau design il y a, je vois pas trop ce qui pourrait "fuir". 



Bjeko a dit:


> Peut-être aussi que les sites de rumeurs ont étés échaudés par l'exemple Think Secret (R.I.P.), et que du coup, ce topic "rumeurs" risque de devenir encore plus spéculatif, n'ayant aucune "rumeur concrète" sous la main (quelqu'un a de l'aspirine pour Bompi ?  )



Rumeur concrète ? C'est pas un pléonasme ça ?  
Bompi, on lui offrira une bouteille de Manzana Collector quand le mbp sortira.


----------



## Jeremlille (18 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bompi, on lui offrira une bouteille de Manzana Collector quand le mbp sortira.


 
On l'invitera au bar... de MacGé!    ​


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2008)

Galopins, va !
Force est de constater que c'est assez calme depuis quelques temps, question fakes, rumeurs etc.
Je dirais (au pif) que demain sera un jour comme les autres (je veux dire : sans nouveau MBP). Et je dirais aussi (toujours au pif) que le 26, s'il y a jamais un _special event_, ce sera pour le SDK de l'iPhone et rien d'autre.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je verrais bien une MAJ du MBP à la façon du MacPro : en loucedé.

Bien entendu, je n'en sais fichtrement rien


----------



## Sebasto (18 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Ca te fera donc au bas mot 500 d'économie. Tu vas pouvoir dire à ton banquier : alors, heureux ?
> 
> Au vu des prix pratiqués sur le marché pour des machines équivalentes voir supérieures* au niveau hardware pur*, j'espere qu'Apple va se sortir les doigts du c.. pour rattraper tout ça! (et pas un simple update de processeur)



500 , bien sûr, oui heureux.
ça fait pas mal de dollars...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Galopins, va !
> Force est de constater que c'est assez calme depuis quelques temps, question fakes, rumeurs etc.
> Je dirais (au pif) que demain sera un jour comme les autres (je veux dire : sans nouveau MBP). Et je dirais aussi (toujours au pif) que le 26, s'il y a jamais un _special event_, ce sera pour le SDK de l'iPhone et rien d'autre.
> 
> ...



Beurk !  

Si c'est le cas, rien de très folichon sur la MàJ. Cpu et carte graphique et basta. 

A s'attendre au "pire", on sera réjouit d'un "mieux".


----------



## F118I4 (19 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Et je dirais aussi (toujours au pif) que le 26, s'il y a jamais un _special event_, ce sera pour le SDK de l'iPhone et rien d'autre.


Ah non pas de "special event" juste pour le SDK enfin bon si Steve parle de la baisse des prix  (ça me ferait bien marré avec mon iPhone 4Go que j' ai payé 380 euros au mois d' Octobre 2007 c' est quand même un collector).



bompi a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je verrais bien une MAJ du MBP à la façon du MacPro : en loucedé.


Je suis d' accord avec toi.(j' espère tout de même qu' il y aura de nouveaux processeurs).
Espérons qu' Apple va introduire le TrackPad multitouch dans les nouveaux Macbook Pro en plus c' est qu' un logiciel (sinon ça serai abusé).
Je pense qu' on aura la MAJ au plus tard au mois d' avril.(donc soit demain ou soit au mois de Mars ou encore au mois d' avril).



Khyu a dit:


> Beurk !
> 
> Si c'est le cas, rien de très folichon sur la MàJ. Cpu et carte graphique et basta.
> 
> A s'attendre au "pire", on sera réjouit d'un "mieux".


Très bon raisonnement comme cela personne sera déçu.



De toute façon la grosse MAJ c' est pour le MacBook:
*La fin du blanc et du noir------>silver (argent) uniformisation de la gamme
*La fin du combo (enfin j' espère)
*Le rétro-éclairage clavier
*De nouveaux processeurs
*Le trackpad multitouch....
----->Pour le mois de Mai 2008 probablement.


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> De toute façon la grosse MAJ c' est pour le MacBook:
> *La fin du blanc et du noir------>silver (argent) uniformisation de la gamme
> *La fin du combo (enfin j' espère)
> *Le rétro-éclairage clavier
> ...



Je ne parierais pas la dessus 

Quel serait l'attrait du MBP 1000 Euros plus cher si le Macbook de base a déjà tout ça


----------



## F118I4 (19 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je ne parierais pas la dessus
> 
> Quel serait l'attrait du MBP 1000 Euros plus cher si le Macbook de base a déjà tout ça


Oui c' est vrai je suis allé un peu fort mais tout de même , il y aura une grosse MAJ pour le MacBook:le silver c' est casi-sur (uniformisation de la gamme) , le combo c' est abusé pour une machine à 1000 euros pour le reste j' ai été très optimiste donc voilà.

Et pour l' attrait du MBP c' est quand même une machine qui est plus performante:
Il y a et il y aura toujours (dans un futur proche et moyen terme) un écart de carte graphique et de performance (processeurs et CPU) ainsi que la taille (13,3 pouces contre 15 et 17 pouces) et de la qualité d' écran (mate , brillant etc...) entre le MB et le MBP.

Donc en somme même avec ce que j' ai écris plus haut (qui ne change pas la donne) il aura tout même une grosse différence entre le "Pro" qui préfère travailler devant un écran 17" avec la CS3 et qui désire un ordi réactif et l' étudiant (de base) qui travaille sous Word.(bon d' accord c' est stéréotypé)


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Donc en somme même avec ce que j' ai écris plus haut (qui ne change pas la donne) il aura tout même une grosse différence entre le "Pro" qui préfère travailler devant un écran 17" avec la CS3 et qui désire un ordi réactif et l' étudiant (de base) qui travaille sous Word.(*bon d' accord c' est stéréotypé*)



Tu trouve?


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2008)

L'hypothèse du MBP avec la plateforme Montevina, en exclusivité pour Apple, me semble de plus en plus vraisemblable. Mais je doute que ce soit durant ce mois. Je rejoins d'ailleurs Bompi sur le contenu d'un hypothétique special event fin février.

En tous cas, la première génération de Penryn fera bientôt partie du passé, donc je vois mal Apple l'adopter maintenant pour les MBP; c'est trop tard.

Quand à savoir à quel point le MBP changera, c'est franchement très difficile à estimer. Alors le prochain MBP sera-t'il une révision A ? Rien n'est moins sûr...


----------



## iota (19 Février 2008)

Salut,

il est clair que ceux qui rêvent de voir sortir un MacBook Pro Montevina cette après-midi vont tomber de haut...

Au mieux (si la mise à jour devait avoir lieu aujourd'hui), on aura le droit à des processeurs Penryn sur une plateforme Santa Rosa Refresh.

@+
iota


----------



## Jeremlille (19 Février 2008)

Et c'est reparti pour une semaine d'attente !!!  ​


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2008)

J'ai effacé en douceur quelques messages (qui n'auraient plus présenté d'intérêt dès demain) afin d'éviter que le fil ne s'encrasse. 

Quelque chose me dit que je devrai faire pareil en fin de journée mardi prochain 

L'est pas encore arrivé l'MBP ... Allez ! Du courage !!


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2008)

Oui comme Divoli le dit "mardi c'est ravioli"!  

Bon courage bompi, je suis avec toi!


----------



## Lader (19 Février 2008)

Chalut à tous, 
Peut-on espérer un écran OLED (et non led) pour le futur macbook pro ? 
Ce serait trop de la boule !!! :rateau: 

Sinon, selon vous quel est le plus bel écran d'ordinateur portable en 15" ? ​


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2008)

Perso, je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait de bonnes solutions en écran laptop pour l'instant, en terme d'homogénéité. C'est plutôt l'apanage d'écran pour desktop, et encore...

PS : la dernière révision de MBP aura vraiment eu la vie dure. Les acheteurs de cette révision ont fait une excellente affaire !


----------



## Jeremlille (19 Février 2008)

Mesdames et messieurs, votre attention s'il vous plait!  

Peut etre du croustillant : Il semblerait que Apple ait demandé à Linkin Park de faire un show pour un special event à New York. Info revelée par leur manager sur un de leur forum.

Vu que l'info vient du manager du groupe, je pense qu'on peut prendre cette info au sérieux pour une fois.  

Peut etre du lourd qui s'annonce ?  
Ou alors une version Linkin Park de l'iPod Nano ?  

Pour les anglophones, ça vient de AppleInsider.​


----------



## psgfan (19 Février 2008)

une date ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2008)

t'as le choix  


Dsl Bompi


----------



## psgfan (19 Février 2008)

lol, en meme tps je ne trouve pas que l'image véhiculée par le groupe (sans jugement de valeur) soit en adéquation avec ce produit "pro" d'apple.

++


----------



## YULlover (19 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs, votre attention s'il vous plait!
> 
> Peut etre du croustillant : Il semblerait que Apple ait demandé à Linkin Park de faire un show pour un special event à New York. Info revelée par leur manager sur un de leur forum.
> 
> ...



Il y a quand même plusieurs rumeurs qui cour, même si c'est tranquille sur le web, ke bouche a oreilles continu!!!

La dernière que j'ai entendu...

Le nouveau magasin apple de Montréal devrait ouvrir très prochainement, le personnels est engagé ( un ami, il fait sont trainning a laval?? ) mais pas de date réel d'ouverture.
Steve Job serai a Toronto prochainement... et Montréal surement pour l'ouverture du nouveau apple store downtown Montréal... et peux être une annonce MBP en même temps ??? 

Mes 2 cennes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> peux être une annonce MBP en même temps ???



Pas trop le genre. Non.


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Février 2008)

YULlover a dit:


> Il y a quand même plusieurs rumeurs qui cour, même si c'est tranquille sur le web, ke bouche a oreilles continu!!!
> 
> La dernière que j'ai entendu...
> 
> ...



N'empêche que ce serait top, à 2 pas de chez moi! 

Mais je suis à peu près certain que ça ne se passera pas comme ça...


----------



## appollo (20 Février 2008)

Après quelques mardi passé à attendre une éventuelle MAJ du macbook pro je me dit la chose suivante :


Le prochain mardi est un 26 Février des rumeurs cours sur le fait qu'une mini event auras lieu pour moi c'est la dernière date possible pour voir une eventuelle MAJ du macbook pro car après on attaque le moi de mars et le Montevina commenceras à pointer le bout de son nez alors deux hypothèse :

Soit une maj le 26 avec penryn 
Soit une maj exclu apple avec Montevina Pour fin avril voir mai.

Car si apple fait une maj genre en mars, en juin soit 2 mois après Montevina seras en sortie officiel donc apple devras mettre à jour sa machine dans un petit interval de deux mois ce qui me semble impossible.

Donc personnelement j'attends mardi prochain et j'acheterais mon macbook pro maj ou pas


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2008)

Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris. Mardi prochain il n'y aura pas des artistes pour rien. Ca va tourner autour de l'iPod/iPhone. C'est un évènement autour de ces produits, voir de l'AppleTV.


Pour le MBP, saute encore un mardi au moins.


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Après quelques mardi passé à attendre une éventuelle MAJ du macbook pro je me dit la chose suivante :
> 
> 
> Le prochain mardi est un 26 Février des rumeurs cours sur le fait qu'une mini event auras lieu pour moi c'est la dernière date possible pour voir une eventuelle MAJ du macbook pro car après on attaque le moi de mars et le Montevina commenceras à pointer le bout de son nez alors deux hypothèse :
> ...



Quelle est la différence entre fin févier et mars, puisque de toute façon la sortie de Montevina est proche ?! C'est désormais trop tard pour voir apparaitre une màj des MBP avec des Penryn de première génération, et trop tôt pour espérer voir sortir des MBP Montevina.

A mon avis, il n'y aura rien avant au plus tôt fin mars / début avril, dans l'hypothèse d'une exclusivité de cette nouvelle plateforme Intel pour Apple.

Vous risquez d'attendre encore de nombreuses semaines, mais votre attente sera je l'espère récompensée par un MBP bien plus performant.

Quand au 26 février, si annonces il y aura, elles devraient (comme on l'a déjà dit plusieurs fois) concerner l'iPhone / l'iPod. Je ne verrais d'ailleurs pas le rapport entre Linkin Park et les MBP...


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne verrais d'ailleurs pas le rapport entre Linkin Park et les MBP...



J'espère surtout qu'il n'y en a pas le moindre ! 

Disons que pour juin/juillet ce serait parfait. J'aurais fini les mensualités de l'iMac de Noël, et je pourrais enchainer sur le MBP


----------



## Jeremlille (20 Février 2008)

D'un autre coté, pour la keynote du 15 janvier, je n'ai pas vu de rapport non plus entre le MBA et Randy Newman.  

Mais c'est vrai que pour maintenant, une MAJ serait relativement surprenante. J'ai l'impression, comme Divoli, qu'on s'achemine plus vers mars/avril.

Maintenant je ne sais pas où en est l'avancement de la nouvelle plateforme. Quelqu'un a des news là dessus ? Ca serait techniquement possible qu'elle soit prête plus tot que prevu ?​


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Maintenant je ne sais pas où en est l'avancement de la nouvelle plateforme. Quelqu'un a des news là dessus ? Ca serait techniquement possible qu'elle soit prête plus tot que prevu ?​



Il est possible qu'Apple soit entrain de la tester sur ses futurs MBP. Ce qui pourrait expliquer les rumeurs qui ont filtré il y a quelques semaines sur le MacBook Pro 4,1.


----------



## Jeremlille (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il est possible qu'Apple soit entrain de la tester sur ses futurs MBP. Ce qui pourrait expliquer les rumeurs qui ont filtré il y a quelques semaines sur le MacBook Pro 4,1.


 
Ah oui c'est vrai, je l'avais oublié cette rumeur là!  

D'ailleurs, maintenant que le MBA est dispo, quelqu'un a vérifié si le log "MacBook Pro 4,1" ne correspond pas tout simplement à celui du MBA ?

Sinon, ça pourrait fortement confirmer tes dires.  ​


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> D'ailleurs, maintenant que le MBA est dispo, quelqu'un a vérifié si le log "MacBook Pro 4,1" ne correspond pas tout simplement à celui du MBA ?
> 
> ​



Non, je ne crois pas. L'identifiant du MBP actuel est "MacBookPro 3,1". Je ne vois pas ce que le MBA viendrait faire là dedans. A moins qu'il y ait une subtilité qui m'échappe.

Mais de toute façon, cette info n'avait rien d'officielle; elle n'avait peut-être rien de fiable.


----------



## Jeremlille (20 Février 2008)

Et bien si mes souvenirs sont bons, cette rumeur était apparue avant l'annonce du MBA, donc ce log aurait pu etre utilisé pour tester le MBA en le faisant passer pour un MBP sans devoiler le futur produit.​


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Et bien si mes souvenirs sont bons, cette rumeur était apparue avant l'annonce du MBA, donc ce log aurait pu etre utilisé pour tester le MBA en le faisant passer pour un MBP sans devoiler le futur produit.​



C'est possible. Ils sont vicieux, chez Apple...  

Ceci dit, il faut bien que Apple fasse passer une multitude de tests avant de sortir une révision d'un ordi, ça ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain. Il est fort possible qu'actuellement, Apple bosse à tester cette nouvelle plateforme.


----------



## xao85 (20 Février 2008)

Oui mais c'est tordu quand même!


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais c'est tordu quand même!



Oui, c'est tordu. J'ai du mal à y croire, mais ce n'est pas impossible non plus...


----------



## appollo (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre fin févier et mars, puisque de toute façon la sortie de Montevina est proche ?! C'est désormais trop tard pour voir apparaitre une màj des MBP avec des Penryn de première génération, et trop tôt pour espérer voir sortir des MBP Montevina.
> 
> A mon avis, il n'y aura rien avant au plus tôt fin mars / début avril, dans l'hypothèse d'une exclusivité de cette nouvelle plateforme Intel pour Apple.
> 
> ...



Autrement dit tu nous recommande d'acheter un mbp maintenant car la maj ne se feras pas en février ni en mars ?


----------



## Jeremlille (20 Février 2008)

Ouai ce sont des sales gosses qui jouent avec les nerfs de pleins de gentils (futurs) Macusers.  ​


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Autrement dit tu nous recommande d'acheter un mbp maintenant car la maj ne se feras pas en février ni en mars ?



Je n'en sais strictement rien.  J'essaye de conseiller en fonction de ce qui me parait vraisemblable, étant moi-même un amateur de portables Apple depuis une décennie. Ce qui j'écris n'engage que moi. 

Soit vous avez besoin d'un MBP rapidement, alors vous l'achetez maintenant. Franchement, c'est un superbe modèle.

Soit vous pouvez vous permettre d'attendre, tout au plus quelques mois. Là, le nouveau MBP (Montevina) sera plus puissant, peut-être revu de fond en comble, mais avec le risque que ce soit une révision A.

Mais si vous pouvez attendre, alors attendez. Si ce futur MBP ne vous plaira pas, il sera toujours possible de trouver d'anciens MBP sur des fonds de stock ou sur le refurb.


----------



## Jeremlille (20 Février 2008)

On peut dire que tu as parfaitement résumé la situation pour ceux qui se pose la question de l'achat ou de l'attente de la MAJ!  

Faudrait limite le mettre en post-it! ​


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

Ceci dit, un nouveau MBP en février, cela me parait très très improbable.

En mars / avril, il y a une grosse zone d'incertitude; difficile de faire des estimations. A mettre en rapport avec les éventuels accords entre Apple et Intel, de sorte à avoir une plateforme Montevina en exclu.

En mai / juin, cela me parait plus probable.

Il me parait très improbable d'avoir à attendre au delà du mois de juin.

Donc tout va se jouer tout au plus dans les 3 ou 4 prochains mois , à mon avis.


----------



## appollo (20 Février 2008)

Bon bah je m'en vais acheter un mbp + un iPhone


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Bon bah je m'en vais acheter un mbp + un iPhone



Pff tu prends un MacBook et tu le revends quand sort le MBP. Tu n'auras quasiment pas perdu d'argent et tu as de quoi t'occuper un peu


----------



## appollo (20 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pff tu prends un MacBook et tu le revends quand sort le MBP. Tu n'auras quasiment pas perdu d'argent et tu de quoi t'occuper un peu



Pas bête comme idée je vais faire comme ca surtout que je dispose de 12% de apple on campus.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pff tu prends un MacBook...



Hein, y a des nouveaux Macbook ?


----------



## two (20 Février 2008)

dites moi habituellement, en cas de mini-event / spécial-event... il n'y a pas habituellement une invitation faite à la presse une semaine à l'avance? Car dans ce cas là pour le 26 c'est rapé...


Et ne me traitez pas d'oiseau de mauvaise augure  
 pas frapper... pas la tête... pas la tête...:rateau:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Bon bah je m'en vais acheter un mbp + un iPhone



Et dans un mois qui va râler sur le nouveau MBP sorti 2 jours après, et la baisse de prix de l'iphone 

En restant sérieux, j'avais besoin du MBP en décembre, et déjà tout le monde attendait le nouveau... Je vous le dit 3 mois après, il marche du tonnerre l'actuel, et sauf si vous êtes des acharnés de 3D, si vous en avez besoin : achetez le.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Cclleemm (20 Février 2008)

Un truc de sûr, c'est que les prochains MacBook Pro ne seront pas munies de lecteur HD DVD : HD DVD, c'est terminé, Place au Blue Ray

Par contre, pour une autres news, sur LCI, j'ai vu le représentant d'Apple France, et il annonçait que pour le futur, Apple comptait s'orienter sur des technologies encore plus simple, novatrice et intuitive en s'appuyant sur le Wimax et le Multitouch !
Et Oui, Apple et Asus étaient invités, j'ai vu ça il y a quelques temps, alors pourquoi pas Montevina sur les MBP ? (DDR3 + Support Wimax )


----------



## iota (20 Février 2008)

Salut.



Cclleemm a dit:


> alors pourquoi pas Montevina sur les MBP ? (DDR3 + Support Wimax )


La question n'est pas de savoir si le MacBook Pro va passer à la plateforme Montevina, mais plutôt *quand* celui-ci y passera ?

@+
iota


----------



## Cclleemm (20 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> La question n'est pas de savoir si le MacBook Pro va passer à la plateforme Montevina, mais plutôt *quand* celui-ci y passera ?



Oui mais si Apple opte pour Montevina, on sait qu'il ne le sortira pas en Février !


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

Cclleemm a dit:


> Oui mais si Apple opte pour Montevina, on sait qu'il ne le sortira pas en Février !



OUI. 
 Il ne sortira pas en février.

Ah, p'tin, vous êtes lourds, là. :rateau:


----------



## GRAFFITI (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, un nouveau MBP en février, cela me parait très très improbable.
> 
> En mars / avril, il y a une grosse zone d'incertitude; difficile de faire des estimations. A mettre en rapport avec les éventuels accords entre Apple et Intel, de sorte à avoir une plateforme Montevina en exclu.
> 
> ...



Ce qui, si je compte bien, nous ferai un an sans MAJ. C'est déja arrivé mais ce n'est pas fréquent et en général cela cache un problème et n'est pas trés bon pour les ventes APPLE.

Non ?

Nicolas


----------



## Alfoo (20 Février 2008)

GRAFFITI a dit:


> Ce qui, si je compte bien, nous ferai un an sans MAJ. C'est déja arrivé mais ce n'est pas fréquent et en général cela cache un problème et n'est pas trés bon pour les ventes APPLE.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Nicolas



bien au contraire
c'est que tout va bien


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2008)

GRAFFITI a dit:


> Ce qui, si je compte bien, nous ferai un an sans MAJ. C'est déja arrivé mais ce n'est pas fréquent et en général cela cache un problème et n'est pas trés bon pour les ventes APPLE.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Nicolas


 C'est arrivé à l'iBook avant le MacBook. Qui s'en plaindrait ? Où était le problème ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2008)

GRAFFITI a dit:


> Ce qui, si je compte bien, nous ferai un an sans MAJ. C'est déja arrivé mais ce n'est pas fréquent et en général cela cache un problème et n'est pas trés bon pour les ventes APPLE.
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Nicolas




Oui, tu as raison, c'est plutôt atypique. Mais plutôt que de parler de "problème", je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit de stratégie commerciale. Une révision aurait dû à mon avis apparaitre courant janvier, avec la première génération de Penryn. Peut-être qu'Apple n'a pas voulu, pour mieux mettre le MBA en avant, même si ce sont 2 catégories de portables très différentes.

Mais rien ne dit que ce n'est pas très bon pour les ventes d'Apple; pas d'inquiétude là-dessus.

Il ne faut pas oublier que les MBP sont théoriquement destinés à un public pro. C'est le processeur qui est important, et qui tire tout le reste. Or la plateforme Montevina ne va pas tarder à apparaitre. Et les gens achètent un MBP pour ses performances, pas juste dans l'optique d'avoir un nouveau clavier ou un trackpad multitouch...


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, un nouveau MBP en février, cela me parait très très improbable.
> 
> En mars / avril, il y a une grosse zone d'incertitude; difficile de faire des estimations. A mettre en rapport avec les éventuels accords entre Apple et Intel, de sorte à avoir une plateforme Montevina en exclu.
> 
> ...




Oula plus précis tu meurt


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre fin févier et mars, puisque de toute façon la sortie de Montevina est proche ?! C'est désormais trop tard pour voir apparaitre une màj des MBP avec des Penryn de première génération, et trop tôt pour espérer voir sortir des MBP Montevina.
> 
> A mon avis, il n'y aura rien avant au plus tôt fin mars / début avril, dans l'hypothèse d'une exclusivité de cette nouvelle plateforme Intel pour Apple.
> 
> ...




Comme l'annonce de l'iPhone au Canada en disponibilité immédiate à 64 Go à 229$ avec un forfait voix+données illimités pour 19$ par mois 

Bon.. je rêve


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah, p'tin, vous êtes lourds, là. :rateau:
> [/SIZE]



Ouais, çà va fâcher Bompi


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

gKatarn; l'homme qui floode plus vite que son ombre.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> gKatarn; l'homme qui floode plus vite que son ombre.


Notez que j'ai les moyens de le ralentir ...
D'ailleurs, je me demande s'il a posté une seule contribution (vaguement) utile depuis le début de ce fil ...
Et après ça, on m'accuse de ne pas être patient !


----------



## Jeremlille (21 Février 2008)

Je connais un trooper qui va se faire manzaniser...  

Pour revenir dans le vif du sujet, je me demande si je vais pas me laisser tenter par un MBA... La seule chose qui me chiffone, c'est que je prevoyais de jouer de tps en tps à BF2, ce qui sera impossible dans de bonnes conditions avec le MBA. Pour le reste, l'utilisation sera quasi basique : bureautique de base, surf, itunes, bref rien qui demande un monstre de puissance.

Cruel dilemne...​


----------



## pim (21 Février 2008)

Je veux pas dire, mais pour un nouveau PowerBook 12", je crois que c'est mort !

Néanmoins, il y a encore un espoir : voir les MacBook Pro ou même les MacBook se mettre au régime, genre quelques centaines de grammes en moins et quelques centimètres en moins, en conservant tout ce qui fait leurs qualités !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2008)

MB ou MBA, si tu veux jouer à autre chose que Pong ou Tetris, ce n'est pas le bon choix : le chipset graphique GMA x3100 est à la rue sur des hits récents


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> MB ou MBA, si tu veux jouer à autre chose que Pong ou Tetris, ce n'est pas le bon choix : le chipset graphique GMA x3100 est à la rue sur des hits récents


Et même parfois des moins récents ... Ha ce GMA de malheur !


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Je veux pas dire, mais pour un nouveau PowerBook 12", je crois que c'est mort !
> 
> Néanmoins, il y a encore un espoir : voir les MacBook Pro ou même les MacBook se mettre au régime, genre quelques centaines de grammes en moins et quelques centimètres en moins, en conservant tout ce qui fait leurs qualités !



Bien sur. Franchement tu veux utiliser OS X sur un 12" en 1024*768 ? Ce n'est pas raisonnable !!! Le 13" wide est très bien en entrée de gamme. En dessous de 1280*800, OS X est trop gros graphiquement pour être agréable ...


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En dessous de 1280*800, OS X est trop gros graphiquement pour être agréable ...



Ah !!!
Tu vois Melaure, toi aussi tu trouves parfois que c'est trop gros ... tu voudrais un OS plus fin ? plus léger ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Franchement tu veux utiliser OS X sur un 12" en 1024*768 ? Ce n'est pas raisonnable !!!



C'est pourtant ce que je fais tous les jours dans le train  et vraiment, c'est nickel côté portabilité ; le seul truc qui lui manque aujourd'hui, c'est un peu de puissance :rose: 

Mais il est vrai que mon PB12" est une 2° machine


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Ah !!!
> Tu vois Melaure, toi aussi tu trouves parfois que c'est trop gros ... tu voudrais un OS plus fin ? plus léger ?



héhé.

Ceci dit essayer d'afficher ton bureau avec des icônes 512*512 sur du 1024*768. Tu auras inventé l'affichage mono-icone !!!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2008)

C'est pas paske Leopard gère les icônes en 512 qu'il faut les utiliser 
En 128, c'est plus que laaaaargement suffisant sur un 12"


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bien sur. Franchement tu veux utiliser OS X sur un 12" en 1024*768 ? Ce n'est pas raisonnable !!!



Bah cela ne constitue pas un handicap majeur, et les utilisateurs de PB12" y sont habitués.
Ceci dit, je constate que l'on est nombreux à avoir garder un PB12" comme ordi d'appoint.

Bon, on est hors-sujet, là...


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2008)

Si les macbook pro ne sortent pas en Février, les modèles actuels vont prendre un sacré coup dans la face vis à vis de la concurrence. Maintenant on trouve des configue équivalente au macbook pro dans les 1400-1500. On est daccord sur le faite que l'esthétique reste en faveur d'apple!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Si les macbook pro ne sortent pas en Février, les modèles actuels vont prendre un sacré coup dans la face vis à vis de la concurrence. Maintenant on trouve des configue équivalente au macbook pro dans les 1400-1500&#8364;. On est daccord sur le faite que l'esthétique reste en faveur d'apple!



Mais s'ils sortent en février, ces derniers prendront un coup de vieux particulièrement violent dans quelques mois, quand la plateforme Montevina apparaitra. Donc bof, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'en sortir maintenant.

S'ils sortent en février sans cette plateforme, je déconseille d'en acheter, ce serait à mon sens une erreur...

Il faut parfois être patient et faire le bon choix, plutôt que de se laisser aller à des décisions impulsives et hatives.

Je pense que la priorité actuelle d'Apple tourne autour du MBA et du couple iPod / iPhone. Les nouveaux MBP viendront probablement plus tard.


----------



## Skippy (21 Février 2008)

peut-on m'expliquer simplement ce qu'apportera cette plateforme Montevina ?


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

Skippy a dit:


> peut-on m'expliquer simplement ce qu'apportera cette plateforme Montevina ?



On l'a déjà expliqué; des processeurs plus puissants (bus system plus rapide pour la plupart d'entre eux, plus de mémoire cache, gestion de la DDR3...)


----------



## Skippy (21 Février 2008)

oui, ok, mais est-ce que la différence est si importante par rapport à l'architecture actuelle ? ou est-ce une évolution comme les autres ?


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2008)

Skippy a dit:


> oui, ok, mais est-ce que la différence est si importante par rapport à l'architecture actuelle ? ou est-ce une évolution comme les autres ?



Depuis le passage à Intel, ce ne sont que de petits sauts. Rien de révolutionnaire. Il n'y a pas de bond de 100 ou 200% d'un coup ...


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Depuis le passage à Intel, ce ne sont que de petits sauts. Rien de révolutionnaire. Il n'y a pas de bond de 100 ou 200% d'un coup ...



C'était nettement pire à l'époque des PPC, puisqu'Apple confiait leur évolution à deux fondeurs qui n'en avaient plus rien à foutre, durant les dernières années, intéressés par des secteurs plus rentables. On ne va pas refaire l'histoire.


----------



## Skippy (21 Février 2008)

non c'est pas la peine, je m'en souviens !!
Mais pour que tu déconseilles d'acheter un éventuel MBP mis à jour sans la plateforme Montevina... je me dis que la marche sera plus importante avec cette plateforme ? non ?


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

Skippy a dit:


> non c'est pas la peine, je m'en souviens !!
> Mais pour que tu déconseilles d'acheter un éventuel MBP mis à jour sans la plateforme Montevina... je me dis que la marche sera plus importante avec cette plateforme ? non ?



Oui, du moins théoriquement en regardant les spécificités de ces processeurs sur le papier.

C'est clair qu'ensuite, une fois intégrés dans les MBP, il faudra être attentif aux premiers benchs pour pouvoir chiffrer les performances réelles. Mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup de soucis...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'était nettement pire à l'époque des PPC, puisqu'Apple confiait leur évolution à deux fondeurs qui n'en avaient plus rien à foutre, durant les dernières années, intéressés par des secteurs plus rentables. On ne va pas refaire l'histoire.


Non, les sauts à 33 Mhz, non, plus. Surtout qu'avant il n'y a jamais eu de saut à 100-200%.


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2008)

Je partage ton avis divoli, si apple obtient Montevina que les autres, ils peuvent se permettre d'attendre. Les macbook pro actuel tiendront bien jusque là...


----------



## poiro (21 Février 2008)

si apple ne change pas ses MBP jusqu'en avril mai, ce qui semble être le cas, ne pourrait on pas avoir droit a une baisse des tarifs des MBP car c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont plus au top par rapport a la concurrence (hors design et OS)...

je suis peut être un pey trop optimiste?...


----------



## Skippy (21 Février 2008)

un peu trop optimiste à mon avis, vu le tarif du MBA...
il faudrait d'abord que celui-ci baisse son prix.


----------



## Jeremlille (21 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Si les macbook pro ne sortent pas en Février, les modèles actuels vont prendre un sacré coup dans la face vis à vis de la concurrence. Maintenant on trouve des configue équivalente au macbook pro dans les 1400-1500. On est daccord sur le faite que l'esthétique reste en faveur d'apple!


 
J'ai trouvé une config équivalente chez Asus pour moins de 1200, cf un de mes precedents posts dans ce fil.

Ok, niveau design il est moins bien, mais bon il y a quand meme 700 d'écart...  

Et question design, je trouve également que le MBP a prit un bon coup de vieux face au MBA. Heureusement qu'il lui reste la puissance! ​


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2008)

poiro a dit:


> si apple ne change pas ses MBP jusqu'en avril mai, ce qui semble être le cas, ne pourrait on pas avoir droit a une baisse des tarifs des MBP car c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont plus au top par rapport a la concurrence (hors design et OS)...



Non, c'est très peu probable, Apple n'a pas l'habitude de revoir les tarifs de ses machines en cours de route. 

Quand elle voit qu'une de ses machines commence à s'essoufler au niveau de ventes et par rapport à la concurrence, elle en propose une révision. A ce moment là, une baisse de tarif est possible sur la nouvelle machine.

Je pense que le MBP actuel peut durer tranquillement jusqu'à la prochaine révision, très probablement d'ici quelques mois.





Jeremlille a dit:


> Et question design, je trouve également que le MBP a prit un bon coup de vieux face au MBA. Heureusement qu'il lui reste la puissance! ​



Mais ce sont des portables radicalement différents, à tout point de vue. Tu compares une tenue de combat avec une tenue de plage, toi...


----------



## Tox (21 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais ce sont des portables radicalement différents, à tout point de vue. Tu compares une tenue de combat avec une tenue de plage, toi...


 Il n'empêche que le côté "galet poli" apporte vraiment de la fraîcheur au design des laptop. C'est l'un des points que j'aimerais presque voir généraliser à tous les MB.


----------



## MyV (22 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis tout nouveau sur MacGeneration et j'etais a deux doigts de sortir la carte bleue pour me payer mon tout premier Mac, un MBP de compete mais voila que je tombe sur ce topic ... ok je me doutais que le MBP perdait peu a peu de sa fraicheur mais j'avoue que vous m'avez tous refroidi ...

Je sais que parfois l'attente paye mais la j'en peu plus de windows et avec vista c'est le bouquet ... c'est plus facile pour vous qui avez deja votre joujou   mais pour les futurs switcher deja decide ca fait plus mal chaque jour :hein: 

Alors, et excusez si je repete les precedents posts, pensez vous que ca vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre quelques mois pour l'eventuel hypothetikkkk vraiment pas surrrrr renouvellement ??

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses ...
​


----------



## wilda (22 Février 2008)

MyV a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Alors, et excusez si je repete les precedents posts, pensez vous que ca vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre quelques mois pour l'eventuel hypothetikkkk vraiment pas surrrrr renouvellement ??
> 
> ...




Salut, je suis dans le même cas que toi et pour ma part histoire de ne pas attendre pour rien je me laisse jusqu'à mardi prochain et si rien de nouveau je m'achète mon MBP.
En réalité pour trois raisons : 
 - le dernier santa rosa me sera largement suffisant avant qu'il soit réelement dépassé (je ne dis pas que les prochains processeurs ne seront pas mieux mais ça c'est une vérité dans l'info ... )
 - par défaut tout matériel info est dépassé qd tu l'achète .... intel a déjà de nombreux processeurs dans ses cartons :love: 
 - et enfin la raison la plus importante : j'en ai marre de vista, de mon packard bell (oui je sais je l'ai cherché aussi :mouais et j'ai trop envie d'avoir enfin un Mac 

Voilà c'est juste mes conclusions et cela n'engage que moi :love: ....


----------



## Sepsycho (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour à vous !!!

Je me permets de vous répondre car je suis aussi un futur utilisateur mac, encore en train de passer mes nerfs sur Windaube!!! Comme vous tous, j'attends chaque mardi à savoir si notre Steve Jobs sera enfin à même de faire exploser ma carte bleu.

Pour ma part, quand je vois la vitesse à laquelle évolue le monde informatique, je dis que 2 ou 3 mois maximum à attendre, pour avoir enfin un "petit joujou" (j'euphémise bien sûr!!!), c'est rien du tout !!!! Bon j'avoue, ca met les nerfs en boules, mais plus vous aurez attendu, plus vous serez contents de l'avoir entre les mains... :rateau:

Et soyez sûr, la MAJ sera là d'ici 2 ou 3 mois grand max!!!! Apple attends simplement Montevina! Commercialement, je vois pas l'intérêt de sortir un MBP sur Penryn pour la mettre à jour 2 mois après !!!! Plus ils attendent, plus le futur MBP sera retravaillé !!!!

Comme on dit, c'est long mais c'est bon ...  :hein:


----------



## soundlock (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis moi aussi nouveau sur ce forum (bien que suivant depuis plusieurs mois ce fil.. où j'y ai lu pas mal de choses interessantes et instructives), futur switcher aussi (ras le bol Windows), et futur acquéreur du MBP...
Pas particulièrement préssé non plus, je suis prêt à attendre les nouveaux MBP, même dans quelques mois... en espérant qu'ils gagneront vraiment en performances, mais aussi en design et légéreté... (même si à ces différents niveaux ils sont déja actuellement bien placés...).

En revanche, pour rebondir sur un précédent post de Divoli, à partir de quels critères (techniques, etc...) seraient considérés ces nouveaux MBP comme des Rev A ??
Quel en est le risque exactement ??

J'espére pour le coup ne pas être trop Hors Sujet... pour mon premier post ici...  

Merci !


----------



## psgfan (22 Février 2008)

Décidemment nous sommes nbrx dans cette meme situation ;-).
j'attends moi aussi la revision du mbp pour switcher et dire au revoir à l'univers Pc (du moins en partie puisque qu'il en restera un à la maison).
Ce qui me gène le plus dans les mbp et m'incite donc a patienter encore qq semaines s'il le faut se situe plutot au niveau des "à coté" et non pas du processeur (qui pour mon utilisation devrait à mon sens largement suffir). C'est plutot du coté disque dur et dans une moindre mesure RAM et Carte graphique que le bas blesse de mon coté... Et vu le tarifs des option chez apple... Bref patience de mon coté....

++ Arnaud​


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

soundlock a dit:


> En revanche, pour rebondir sur un précédent post de Divoli, à partir de quels critères (techniques, etc...) seraient considérés ces nouveaux MBP comme des Rev A ??



Je ne saurais te répondre clairement. Disons qu'il faudrait qu'il y ait une somme de changements majeurs pour que l'on puisse parler de révision A, et notamment au niveau du design.

Pour info, le MBP n'a pas connu une nouvelle fois de révision A depuis le début de sa commercialisation en 2006. On se trouve actuellement toujours dans le même cycle de renouvellement.




soundlock a dit:


> Quel en est le risque exactement ??



Du fait que l'ordinateur change de fond en comble, le risque de panne est plus élevé. Mais ce n'est vraiment qu'une question de risque, de nombreux possesseurs de révision A n'ont jamais connu de panne.


----------



## xao85 (22 Février 2008)

Mais d'autres sont passés par un certains nombres de pannes sur révision A(sur différents mac!) et depuis leur révision C plus rien!


----------



## Jeremlille (22 Février 2008)

Pour tout ceux qui se posent encore la question, je remonte un post très pertinent de Divoli :



divoli a dit:


> Soit vous avez besoin d'un MBP rapidement, alors vous l'achetez maintenant. Franchement, c'est un superbe modèle.
> 
> Soit vous pouvez vous permettre d'attendre, tout au plus quelques mois. Là, le nouveau MBP (Montevina) sera plus puissant, peut-être revu de fond en comble, mais avec le risque que ce soit une révision A.
> 
> Mais si vous pouvez attendre, alors attendez. Si ce futur MBP ne vous plaira pas, il sera toujours possible de trouver d'anciens MBP sur des fonds de stock ou sur le refurb.


 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas les Rev A, disons que le risque d'avoir une panne ou des défauts de fabrication est plus important. ​


----------



## soundlock (22 Février 2008)

Oui voilà, c'est effectivement à ce post de Divoli que je faisais référence, trés pertinent et clair vis à vis de toute hésitation...
Cruel dilemme toutefois que d'éventuellement devoir "renoncer" à l'achat du nouveau modéle par crainte (justifiée ?) de la panne ou du défaut... et ce, d'autant plus si ce nouveau modéle plait à la fois esthetiquement et techniquement...
En tous cas, c'est la question que je me pose aujourd'hui...


----------



## Lader (22 Février 2008)

Il faudrait quand mêm reconnaitre que la configuration du MBP est à la ramasse par rapport à la concurrence et surtout au prix !  
Chez Asus (qui est un sous-traitant d'Apple au passage), les produits sont actuellement d'un très bon rapport qualité/prix.
Ce qui fait la différence aujourd'hui c'est l'OS. Mais cela ne suffira pas long temps (ubuntu et vista vont s'améliorer)   .
Donc  au prix où apple vend ses bécanes, ils ont à mon avis intérêt à ce bouger le c.. sinon ils vont perdre des parts de marché. :hein: ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Quand la dernière version du MBP est sortie, Apple était en avance sur la concurrence. Je ne m'inquiète donc pas pour le prochain. 

Quant aux parts de marché, elles ne font que grimper... Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour s'endormir sur ses lauriers, c'est vrai.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

soundlock a dit:


> Oui voilà, c'est effectivement à ce post de Divoli que je faisais référence, trés pertinent et clair vis à vis de toute hésitation...
> Cruel dilemme toutefois que d'éventuellement devoir "renoncer" à l'achat du nouveau modéle par crainte (justifiée ?) de la panne ou du défaut... et ce, d'autant plus si ce nouveau modéle plait à la fois esthetiquement et techniquement...
> En tous cas, c'est la question que je me pose aujourd'hui...



Le risque de panne plus élévé sur la révision A est purement statistique, il ne faut pas se braquer là-dessus.

De plus, ne faites pas d'achat de manière hative. Quand les futurs MBP apparaitront (si vous patientez jusque là), attendez les premiers benchs.
Je pourrais citer mon propre exemple. J'ai acheté la configuration à 2,4 GHz quelques jours après sa sortie, en pensant qu'elle était nettement plus performante que celle à 2,2 GHz. Les premiers bench qui sont apparus par la suite m'ont donné tort. Résultats des courses, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais acheté une configuration nettement plus chère que l'autre avec des performances quasi-identiques.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

Lader a dit:


> Il faudrait quand mêm reconnaitre que la configuration du MBP est à la ramasse par rapport à la concurrence et surtout au prix !
> ​



Tu n'as pas totalement tort. Mais il faudrait aussi qu'Apple sorte quelque chose qui tienne la route sur le moyen terme. Il y a certainement un MBP Montevina qui se prépare. Vous pouvez très bien attendre 3-4 mois tout au plus, Apple ne va pas faire faillite.

Tout cela est cyclique, de toute façon...


----------



## soundlock (22 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le risque de panne plus élévé sur la révision A est purement statistique, il ne faut pas se braquer là-dessus.
> 
> De plus, ne faites pas d'achat de manière hative. Quand les futurs MBP apparaitront (si vous patientez jusque là), attendez les premiers benchs.
> Je pourrais citer mon propre exemple. J'ai acheté le modèle à 2,4 GHz quelques jours après sa sortie, en pensant qu'il était nettement plus performant que celui à 2,2 GHz. Les premiers bench qui sont apparus par la suite m'ont donné tort. Résultats des courses, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais acheté un modèle nettement plus cher que l'autre avec des performances quasi-identiques.



Merci pour ces conseils.....
A défaut d'une belle machine, il va falloir pour l'instant surtout s'armer de patience.....


----------



## Jeremlille (22 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De plus, ne faites pas d'achat de manière hative. Quand les futurs MBP apparaitront (si vous patientez jusque là), attendez les premiers benchs.



Je dirai même que si c'est une Rev A, l'idéal serait d'attendre un mois ou deux pour avoir des retours sur la qualité de fabrication de la machine. 

Je me souviens encore des MB qui jaunissaient ou des problèmes de dalles sur les iMacs alu. Meme si ça ne concerne pas beaucoup de machines, ça permet d'acheter en connaissance de cause.

Pour les performances, le meilleur exemple est le disque SSD du MBA : on se rend compte maintenant que les performances ne sont pas si fulgurantes que ça comparé au PATA de base et surtout par rapport au surcout demandé (environ 900 je crois). Ça sera certainement intéressant quand cette technologie se sera démocratisée et que les prix auront baissé. 

Après, quand on attend un produit depuis des mois, c'est dur de tenir alors qu'il est dispo. Mais ça peut éviter des déceptions et/ou des dépenses injustifiées sur telle ou telle option.


----------



## iojijyh (22 Février 2008)

oui c'est bien la le probléme, un nouveau mbp d'accord, mais a quel prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Ce serai étonnant que le tarif bouge.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

Bah les tarif seront probablement les mêmes, voire un petit peu plus bas...


----------



## Lader (22 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah les tarif seront probablement les mêmes, voire un petit peu plus bas...


 
Je ne m'attends personnellement pas à une baisse des tarifs et ceci pour 2 raisons : 
- nous aurons certainement une nouvelle version techniquement uptodate  
- le MBA est déjà à 1699 euros donc un prix MBP < ou = MBA ?! :mouais: 

La seule chance que nous avons de voir le prix baisser serait une baisse du $.
Le financial time annonce un fort risque de crack financier au US (qui pourrait rappeler 1929)

De là à espérer l'effordrement des marchés !  

PS: gardez quand même un peu de liquidité au cas où ​


----------



## banana_ (22 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,
moi aussi j'attend le MBP, marre de mon ibook  14''... 

Pour ce qui est de sa date de sortie... j'aimerais vous faire partager mon point de vue:

je ne suis pas si sur que apple va attendre Montevina

Tout d'abord, choisir de sortir un modèle est une décision prise longtemps à l'avance,a cause de l'investissement et tout et tout. Ca voudrait dire que apple à prévu depuis longtemps de sauter une maj, et donc de faire tenir le MBP actuel pendant un an. Plutôt bizarre comme idée... et pas très cohérent.

Surtout que le penryn est quand même une évolution, même si montevina en est une plus grande encore. 

A la base, le penryn était prévu pour janvier, donc Steve aurait pu dire " Penryn en janvier, Montevina en juin" On aurait été sur un rythme normal, avec un éccart de 6 mois entre deux maj, classique. Mais c'était sans compté sur intel, qui aurait eu du retard dans la fabrication des penryn, a cause des sondes:
http://www.laptopspirit.fr/9175/la-livraison-des-penryn-retardee.html/

De plus d'autre constructeur aurait retardé leur portables avec penryn:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?s=&goto=lastpost&threadid=438106


A partir de là, si ces infos sont juste, on peut penser que le MBP attend tout simplement intel... et que dès que apple aura reçu les penryn, un nouveau MBP sortira. Et qu'il y aura un autre MBP en juin, ou plus tard si intel est encore à la bourre.

Vous en pensez quoi????


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2008)

La news d'Engadget date du 15 janvier... Tout cela me laisse dubitatif. C'est clair que si Intel n'arrive pas à suivre et prend du retard, cela remet en cause toutes ces prévisions.


----------



## corloane (22 Février 2008)

Moi j'opte pour la solution nouveau MBP avec refonte du design (plus arrondi comme le MBA, qui lui même s'inspire des nouveaux ipods, il faut pas nous la faire Mr Steeve, on le connaît ton esprit d'escalier dans les gammes pour le design :rateau: ) quand le Peryn sortira. Avant c'est absurde, Apple peut pas jouer les apprentis sorciers avec la gamme "pro" (ce qu'il peut faire avec le MBA, sorti un an trop tôt pour ce qui est de la capacité en SSD, oui, un DD 1,8', c'est pas sérieux, vous verrez, dans un an le MBA avec un SSD de plus grande capacité, un proc. optimisé pour l'autonomie, il aura bonne mine!).


hé hé hé 
http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2008/02/22/10202-le-flashssd-approchera-les-250go-d-ici-la-fin-2008#co


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

Info ou intox ?


----------



## Stefosx (23 Février 2008)

Plutôt intox, même si certain design paraissent réalistes et fort envisageables.


----------



## Aenelia (23 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Plutôt intox, même si certain design paraissent réalistes et fort envisageables.



Idem. Sans doute que le clavier du nouveau MBP sera identique à celui du MacBook air vu qu'Apple est entrain d'uniformiser tous ses claviers (iMac, MacBook).


----------



## Jeremlille (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Info ou intox ?



Joli montage, qui correspond vraiment au style Apple. 

Si ce n'était pas precisé, on pourrait croire à une fuite. Par contre j'ai du mal à croire qu'ils pourront affiner le MBP à ce point. 

Un design comme ça ne me dérangerait vraiment pas!


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Info ou intox ?



Je me méfie. Quand la première "image" du MBA est apparue, un peu avant son annonce, je n'y ai pas cru. A tort.

Que les futurs MBP aient ce design, c'est possible. Mais en tout cas pas avec une telle finesse.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

/mode p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non : on verra mardi, qui sait ce dont SJ est capable ?


----------



## Stefosx (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non : on verra mardi, qui sait ce dont SJ est capable ?



Ouai ta raison,

Qui vivra verra...


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non : on verra mardi, qui sait ce dont SJ est capable ?



du pire ...


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non : on verra mardi, qui sait ce dont SJ est capable ?



Je ne vois pas comment on peut mettre l'équipement pro dans une si faible épaisseur. A l'impossible, nul n'est tenu. 

Le MBP, ce n'est pas le MBA. Il faut arrêter de faire ce type de transfert, là...


----------



## Jeremlille (23 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non : on verra mardi, qui sait ce dont SJ est capable ?



De raviolis ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

Celui là est pas mal. Pas le noir qui me paraît peu probable mais le modèle gris reste dans la continuité de la gamme Apple.

Ou celui ci pour sa finesse, bien que les bords soient pas très design.


----------



## Stefosx (23 Février 2008)

Ouai, entièrement d'accord avec toi. Je mise sur un mix entre les deux !


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Celui là est pas mal. Pas le noir qui me paraît peu probable mais le modèle gris reste dans la continuité de la gamme Apple.
> 
> Ou celui ci pour sa finesse, bien que les bords soient pas très design.




J'achèterais le deuxième sans hésitations 

EDIT: avez vous vu le MBP elite? 2 quad-core Xeon :affraid:


----------



## Stefosx (23 Février 2008)

EDIT: avez vous vu le MBP elite? 2 quad-core Xeon :affraid:[/QUOTE]

Hrrm.. Mouai, je sais pas trop.. Un peu gros, non ?  
j'espère que le mec blaguait quand il a fait ça !!


----------



## rizoto (23 Février 2008)

Je ne trouve pas le design du MBP dépassé, peut être certains s'en lassent. 

Aucune chance qu'il se ressemble à un MBA en tout cas.


----------



## Stefosx (23 Février 2008)

Une petite retouche design, un nouveau clavier, un bon processeur, et multi-touch, et ça fera l'affaire.
Le design n'est pas vraiment dépassé tu as raison.


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> EDIT: avez vous vu le MBP elite? 2 quad-core Xeon :affraid:



Hrrm.. Mouai, je sais pas trop.. Un peu gros, non ?  
j'espère que le mec blaguait quand il a fait ça !![/QUOTE]


Evidemment, c'est pour cette raison que je le souligne


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Une petite retouche design, un nouveau clavier, un bon processeur, et multi-touch, et ça fera l'affaire.
> Le design n'est pas vraiment dépassé tu as raison.





Peut-être pas dépassé, mais quelques petites retouches (fermeture magnétique, clavier) ne ferait pas de mal


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Peut-être pas dépassé, mais quelques petites retouches (fermeture magnétique, clavier) ne ferait pas de mal



Un peu plus fin ok mais pas trop car il ne faut rien supprimer !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un peu plus fin ok mais pas trop car il ne faut rien supprimer !!!



Et avec une 8800 Gt 512 Mo sur le milieu de gamme avec connexion HDMI, pour aller avec les nouveaux cinema displays HDCP


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et avec une 8800 Gt 512 Mo sur le milieu de gamme avec connexion HDMI, pour aller avec les nouveaux cinema displays HDCP



C'est ce que la plupart des gens souhaitent. Après le HDMI ce serait pour remplacer la sortie S-Vidéo. Par contre pour le DVI, faut-il le garder ou avoir un Display Port à la place ? Difficile, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'écrans Display Port pour l'instant.


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est ce que la plupart des gens souhaitent. Après le HDMI ce serait pour remplacer la sortie S-Vidéo. Par contre pour le DVI, faut-il le garder ou avoir un Display Port à la place ? Difficile, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'écrans Display Port pour l'instant.




Il n'y a pas de s-video sur un MBP :mouais: 

J'opte pour une 8800 GT avec sortie/entrée HDMI avec un display ports en plus (qui sera sur les cinema displays), et un adaptateur display port --> dvi (ou vga) moyennant 19 euros


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de s-video sur un MBP :mouais:
> 
> J'opte pour une 8800 GT avec sortie/entrée HDMI avec un display ports en plus (qui sera sur les cinema displays), et un adaptateur display port --> dvi (ou vga) moyennant 19 euros



Pour surcharger le macbook pro en connecteur ? :mouais: 
Tant qu'on y est, du e-sata, un lecteur de carte mémoire et 6 ports usb ! 

Non, franchement. C'est pas une station de bureau.


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour surcharger le macbook pro en connecteur ? :mouais:
> Tant qu'on y est, du e-sata, un lecteur de carte mémoire et 6 ports usb !
> 
> Non, franchement. C'est pas une station de bureau.




Sérieusement, le e-sata serait pas mal, j'ai justement un disque en e-sata 

Lecteur de carte mémoire peut-être, sa fait "gadget cheap pc", mais je dirais pas non à un 3 ième port usb 

Eh pourquoi pas 8 Go de ram ddr3 à 800 mhz (extensible à 64 Go) avec un raptor 500 Go 15 000 rpm, avec un bus système à 1600 mhz et 2 Xeon Octo-Core  4 Ghz pour un total de 32 Core 

Tout ça en Standard 

Bon je délire , n'empêche que ça serait pas mal pour surfer sur le net et prendre ses mails  Je me demande si ça ramerais :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Sérieusement, le e-sata serait pas mal, j'ai justement un disque en e-sata
> 
> Lecteur de carte mémoire peut-être, sa fait "gadget cheap pc", mais je dirais pas non à un 3 eme port usb
> 
> ...



Le e-sata tu peux l'avoir avec une express card.
Le lecteur de carte mémoire tu en as des externes très compact et je crois qu'en express card ça existe.
4 Go de ram d'origine j'y crois pas. Le macpro en a que 2 d'origine.
Et si je me trompe pas, le maxi pour l'instant c'est 4Go (iota pourra peut être nous indiquer ce que nous réserve les futurs plates-formes en quantité de ram maxi ?). Apple va pas mettre le maximum autorisé alors qu'ils peuvent vendre ça comme option.
Et le disque dur 10000 tr/min, ça consomme bonbon et ça chauffe.
Même un 7200 tr/min j'y crois pas. Ils vendent ça comme option et ça a du succès. Tant que la Pomme peut se faire des sous... 

Oups, désolé. J'ai cassé tes rêves. 



anthoprotic a dit:


> Sérieusement, le e-sata serait pas mal, j'ai justement un disque en e-sata
> 
> Lecteur de carte mémoire peut-être, sa fait "gadget cheap pc", mais je dirais pas non à un 3 ième port usb
> 
> ...



Si tu édites... moi aussi.
Je vois que là tu as un peu beaucoup fumé du DRM.
Allez, courage.


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Sérieusement, le e-sata serait pas mal, j'ai justement un disque en e-sata
> 
> Lecteur de carte mémoire peut-être, sa fait "gadget cheap pc", mais je dirais pas non à un 3 ième port usb
> 
> ...



Ben voyons. Et pourquoi pas un char L*clerc pour emmener mamie faire ses courses ? 

Bon aller, c'est comme d'hab, ça part dans les pronostics folkloriques, et après les gens sont déçus...


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le e-sata tu peux l'avoir avec une express card.
> Le lecteur de carte mémoire tu en as des externes très compact et je crois qu'en express card ça existe.
> 4 Go de ram d'origine j'y crois pas. Le macpro en a que 2 d'origine.
> Et si je me trompe pas, le maxi pour l'instant c'est 4Go (iota pourra peut être nous indiquer ce que nous réserve les futurs plates-formes en quantité de ram maxi ?). Apple va pas mettre le maximum autorisé alors qu'ils peuvent vendre ça comme option.
> ...




T'a rien cassé du tout, je faisait de l'ironie grave (je sais bien que 4 go est la max, que des 15 000 rpm n'existent pas en 2.5", que 2 xeon octocore sont impossible dans un portable et qu'un bus système à 1600 mhz c'est encore torp tôt) 

Et je savais déjà pour l'expresscard, merci quand même 

EDIT: Bon, v'la môôôôsieur ravioli qui parle, tabarnak


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pour surcharger le macbook pro en connecteur ? :mouais:
> Tant qu'on y est, du e-sata, un lecteur de carte mémoire et 6 ports usb !
> 
> Non, franchement. C'est pas une station de bureau.



C'est une machine Pro (même si cette notion est assez stupide chez Apple). Donc on doit avoir un max de connectique pour tous les usage. A ce prix là y a intérêt. On parle de machine à plus de 2000 euros !


----------



## iota (25 Février 2008)

Salut.



melaure a dit:


> C'est ce que la plupart des gens souhaitent. Après le HDMI ce serait pour remplacer la sortie S-Vidéo. Par contre pour le DVI, faut-il le garder ou avoir un Display Port à la place ? Difficile, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'écrans Display Port pour l'instant.


Tu peux très bien brancher un écran DVI sur une prise HDMI (avec l'adaptateur qui va bien).

Pour l'e-SATA, il faut attendre que cette norme murisse un peu (pour l'instant, pas de gestion du power over e-SATA et hot-plug non géré par beaucoup d'OS).

@+
iota


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une machine Pro (même si cette notion est assez stupide chez Apple). Donc on doit avoir un max de connectique pour tous les usage. A ce prix là y a intérêt. On parle de machine à plus de 2000 euros !



Oui, y a le mot "PRO" dans le nom de la machine, mais avant tout c'est un portable !!! Et ta connectique, va bien falloir la rentrer dans la coque et la brancher sur la CM... va plus y avoir de place pour le BluRay 


/HS ON : z'avez vu les rumeurs sur les MB alu :love:


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, y a le mot "PRO" dans le nom de la machine, mais avant tout c'est un portable !!! Et ta connectique, va bien falloir la rentrer dans la coque et la brancher sur la CM... va plus y avoir de place pour le BluRay
> 
> 
> /HS ON : z'avez vu les rumeurs sur les MB alu :love:



Perso je ne demande pas un MBP beaucoup plus fin que l'actuelle. J'ai plus besoin de connectique que d'une machine plus légère ou ronde. Ne venez pas pourrir le MBP. Si vous voulez un truc bridé et petit prenez le MBA, mais ne touchez pas au MBA. 

Vade Retro TropMiniaturisas !!!

Et le lecteur blu-ray rentrerait très bien dans le boitier actuel ! même s'il était plus fin d'un dixième de pouce


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

Bah, ne me fais pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit : je n'ai pas parlé de mettre MOINS de connectique sur le MBP, mais de ne pas en mettre TROP au détriment du reste 

2 USB, 1 ethernet, 1 pour écran externe (DVI ou HDMI), cax audio, 1 firewire et çà suffit pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bah, ne me fais pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit : je n'ai pas parlé de mettre MOINS de connectique sur le MBP, mais de ne pas en mettre TROP au détriment du reste
> 
> 2 USB, 1 ethernet, 1 pour écran externe (DVI ou HDMI), cax audio, 1 firewire et çà suffit pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs



Ha non j'ai aussi besoin d'un ExpressCard pour l'évolution de la connectique 

Et j'utilise aussi parfois les deux Firewire de mon portable 

Le câble de sécurité aussi me sert (avec tout ces jaloux sur DELL).

De toute façon s'il y a un peu plus de ports, ça ne vous gène pas alors que l'absence me gène moi


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

Aoué, j'oubliais le câble de sécurité


----------



## MyV (25 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

C'est bien sympa toutes ces speculations, yen a meme qui font envie  
Mais ne pensez-vous pas que le prix va subir une MAJ egalement ???  

Je me suis prepare a me foutre en rogne avec mon banquier pour l'entree de gamme MBP (1800 avec la reduc fnac) ... je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais moi attendre deja ca me soule meme si on a pas trop le choix vu la situation, mais si c'est pour raquer encore plus une fois que la MAJ sera d'actualite ca me ferait vraiment chier ...

Alors vos reactions sur le prix?

Ciao​


----------



## flotifr (25 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le e-sata tu peux l'avoir avec une express card.
> Le lecteur de carte mémoire tu en as des externes très compact et je crois qu'en express card ça existe.
> 4 Go de ram d'origine j'y crois pas. Le macpro en a que 2 d'origine.
> Et si je me trompe pas, le maxi pour l'instant c'est 4Go (iota pourra peut être nous indiquer ce que nous réserve les futurs plates-formes en quantité de ram maxi ?). Apple va pas mettre le maximum autorisé alors qu'ils peuvent vendre ça comme option.
> ...


Je viens de lire un post sur le forum de macosrumors, il semble que Santa rosa soit déjà capable de supporter 8Go de RAM, mais comme il n'y a que deux slot, pour l'instant on ne peut pas mieux faire que 2x2Go.
Montevina, apparemment toujours, permettrait de supporter 16Go. Moi ça me va très bien ! : )

Je verrai bien 2Go soudés à la carte mère et 2 slots dispos, pas vous ? Pour faire fonctionner de concert Léopard et XP + quelques applications CS3, ce serait parfait ! : )


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

flotifr a dit:


> Je viens de lire un post sur le forum de macosrumors, il semble que Santa rosa soit déjà capable de supporter 8Go de RAM, mais comme il n'y a que deux slot, pour l'instant on ne peut pas mieux faire que 2x2Go.
> Montevina, apparemment toujours, permettrait de supporter 16Go. Moi ça me va très bien ! : )
> 
> Je verrai bien 2Go soudés à la carte mère et 2 slots dispos, pas vous ? Pour faire fonctionner de concert Léopard et XP + quelques applications CS3, ce serait parfait ! : )



Les barrettes de 4 Go ne tarderont pas


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

MyV a dit:


> Alors vos reactions sur le prix?​



On l'a déjà dit et notamment deux pages avant; il y a très peu de chance que les tarifs soient différents de ceux actuels, à la rigueur légèrement inférieurs.


Ceci dit, je pense que trop de gens transferent les qualités du MBA sur le MBP, alors que ce sont deux portables radicalement différents. Le MBP est un ordinateur à usage théoriquement pro et très complet, alors que le MBA est plutôt un ordinateur d'appoint. Le MBP ne pourra être aussi fin que le MBA. Et je signale que le MBP dernier modèle est déjà particulièrement fin, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse faire encore vraiment plus fin à l'heure actuelle...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une machine Pro (même si cette notion est assez stupide chez Apple). Donc on doit avoir un max de connectique pour tous les usage. A ce prix là y a intérêt. On parle de machine à plus de 2000 euros !



Disons que tes attentes sont différentes de la majorité des utilisateurs (ou futurs utilisateurs) de mbp. 




> Perso je ne demande pas un MBP beaucoup plus fin que l'actuelle. J'ai plus besoin de connectique que d'une machine plus légère ou ronde. Ne venez pas pourrir le MBP. Si vous voulez un truc bridé et petit prenez le MBA, mais ne touchez pas au MBA.
> 
> Vade Retro TropMiniaturisas !!!



Melaure. Melaure. Melaure ! :sleep: 
On a compris. Tu le dis partout.


----------



## Jeremlille (25 Février 2008)

Et voilà, MacRumors et Appleinsider en remettent une couche, avec soit-disant des nouvelles références de MBP apparues ce week end. Cette fois ci par contre, ils disent qu'on pourrait quand meme avoir autre chose que des MBP.  

Ok, ça nous fait une belle jambe, mais ça a le mérite de garder ce fil actif!   

PS : on va s'ennuyer quand ils seront sortis et qu'on aura plus matière à spéculer... ​


----------



## psgfan (25 Février 2008)

Croisons tous les doigts toute la nuit !
C'est peut etre la solution


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

MacRumors et AppleInsider, comme d'habitude, se foutent de la gueule du monde. Et également comme d'habitude, pleins de gens vont tout prendre à la lettre. Trois nouvelles références dont on ne sait pas absolument à quoi elles correspondent, et ces deux sites brodent là-dessus.

Ca frise le n'importe quoi.


----------



## xao85 (25 Février 2008)

Heureusement que Divoli est là pour nous remettre les pieds sur Terre!


----------



## Jeremlille (25 Février 2008)

Moi je suis payé par ces sites pour entretenir le buzzz alors faut pas m'en vouloir. ​ 
Mais j'en pense pas moins que Divoli ​


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> MacRumors et AppleInsider, comme d'habitude, se foutent de la gueule du monde. Et également comme d'habitude, pleins de gens vont tout prendre à la lettre. Trois nouvelles références dont on ne sait pas absolument à quoi elles correspondent, et ces deux sites brodent là-dessus.
> 
> Ca frise le n'importe quoi.



C'est vrai elles sont bizarres ces nouvelles références ...

_AppleInsider has been able to confirm that three new Apple-formatted part numbers -- *MB402DIVOLI/A* (Good), *MB403DIVOLI/A* (Better), and *MB404DIVOLI/A* (Best) -- have turned up in inventory management systems of both Apple and its channel resellers such as Best Buy. _

Non ?


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2008)

Bon, en tout cas demain c'est ravioli.


----------



## AlBundy (25 Février 2008)

Si on lit bien, Macrumors prétend qu'il n'y aura PAS de macbook pro demain, mais des révisions mineures des macbooks. 
Donc si macrumors dit que demain pas de mise à jour macbook pro...






Bah on a peut-être une chance ​


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Février 2008)

flotifr a dit:


> Je viens de lire un post sur le forum de macosrumors, il semble que Santa rosa soit déjà capable de supporter 8Go de RAM, mais comme il n'y a que deux slot, pour l'instant on ne peut pas mieux faire que 2x2Go.
> Montevina, apparemment toujours, permettrait de supporter 16Go. Moi ça me va très bien ! : )
> 
> Je verrai bien 2Go soudés à la carte mère et 2 slots dispos, pas vous ? Pour faire fonctionner de concert Léopard et XP + quelques applications CS3, ce serait parfait ! : )




Santa-Rose peut supporter 8 Go et Montevina 16 Go, tu est sur de ce que tu avance :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, en tout cas demain c'est ravioli.




Et pourquoi ce serait pas Brocoli?


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Parce que ça énerve Bompi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Et pourquoi ce serait pas Brocoli?



Bompi doit déjà se faire une salade de xanax pour demain.

Comme tout les lundis et mardi, ça fuse de partout.

Le constat c'est qu'Apple aujourd'hui ne peut pas faire comme si on attendait pas un nouveau macbookpro.
Ca fait 8 mois que rien n'a changé si ce n'est une pauvre option supplémentaire pour monter le cpu à 2,6Ghz. 
Est ce que Intel nous annoncera du Montevina en exclusivité par le biais d'Apple ?
Si c'est le cas, une disponibilité des modèles en Mars ?

Apple ne peut pas se permettre de laisser courir un modèle 1 an. Pas avec le nombre d'utilisateurs aujourd'hui et sa part de marché grandissante.

- Du Penryn ? En attendant le Montevina 3 mois plus tard. Parce qu'à partir de maintenant, la Pomme va sortir de ses habitudes et nous proposer des mises à jour hardware tout les 3 mois pour mieux s'adapter au marché ?

- Du Penryn (encore et toujours) avec un design tout nouveau pour mieux faire passer la pillule aux futurs acquéreurs de modèles Penryn qui verront du Montevina 3 mois plus tard "Bouoh, c'est pas si grave. J'ai un macbookpro avec une nouvelle robe !"

Ouai. J'aime bien.


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bompi doit déjà se faire une salade de xanax pour demain.
> 
> Comme tout les lundis et mardi, ça fuse de partout.
> 
> ...





C'est ce que tout le monde espère, et tout le monde croit aussi qu'une migration au penryn serait plutôt une régression qu'une amélioration  (comparé au montevina, on s'entend)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> C'est ce que tout le monde espère, et tout le monde croit aussi qu'une migration au penryn serait plutôt une régression qu'une amélioration  (comparé au montevina, on s'entend)



Ce serai toujours mieux que les cpu actuels.


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce serai toujours mieux que les cpu actuels.




Oui mais très vite dépassé, on reviendrait donc au point de départ dans 3 mois


----------



## flotifr (26 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Santa-Rose peut supporter 8 Go et Montevina 16 Go, tu est sur de ce que tu avance :mouais:


Non, et c'est pour ça que j'écris "il semble" et que je cite le forum de macosrumors et non une source officielle... Donc pas la peine de prendre ce genre de ton dans ta réponse, si je dis une bêtise, j'assume ma bêtise. Je n'ai rien d'un expert en mémoire vive ! 

Quelqu'un peut-il affirmer ou infirmer cette info (intox?) ?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2008)

Intox :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que ça énerve Bompi.



Et quand je pense que tu disais que je floodais    

Bon, rdv à tous vers 14h, pour la fermeture du Store ?


----------



## manustyle (26 Février 2008)

A quelle heure ça ferme ? je veux pas louper ça


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> A quelle heure ça ferme ? je veux pas louper ça



Bon je note le nom de tout ceux qui vont pleurer et déprimer un bon coup tout à l'heure. Je préviens le SAMU, les pompiers, la garde nationale, europe assistance, la croix rouge, etc ...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

Je ne vais pas pleurer ni déprimer... personnellement, c'est plus dans un MB que dans un MBP qu'il faudrait que j'investisse


----------



## manustyle (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon je note le nom de tout ceux qui vont pleurer et déprimer un bon coup tout à l'heure. Je préviens le SAMU, les pompiers, la garde nationale, europe assistance, la croix rouge, etc ...



J'ai mis le prozac de côté


----------



## appollo (26 Février 2008)

Histoire de faire chauffer le buzz http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/25/more-apple-macbook-macbook-pro-models-numbers-pop-up/


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> Histoire de faire chauffer le buzz http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/25/more-apple-macbook-macbook-pro-models-numbers-pop-up/



On l'a déjà vu. De vieilles références de powerbook ...

Arrêtez d'espérer. Aujourd'hui c'est spécial event musique. PAS de MBP !


----------



## eventory (26 Février 2008)

Vu sur Macbidouille, voici le contenu d'un mail anynonyme qu'ils ont reçu. Peut-etre sont-ce les caractéristiques des MBP de cette aprem??



> Macbook - 13" 2.1GHz / 1Go / 120Go / Combo/ blanc
> Macbook - 13" 2.4GHz / 2Go / 160Go / Super / blanc
> Macbook - 13" 2.4GHz / 2Go / 250Go / Super / noir
> 
> ...


----------



## appollo (26 Février 2008)

eventory a dit:


> Vu sur Macbidouille, voici le contenu d'un mail anynonyme qu'ils ont reçu. Peut-etre sont-ce les caractéristiques des MBP de cette aprem??



Franchement ces specs me font assez rire la version 2,4 de mbp serait quand 3mo de cache bizzare quand meme ?

Ca aurait été la meme chose avec le premier mbp à 2,5 et le deuxieme à 2,6 ca m'aurait semblé un chouillat plus probable


----------



## iota (26 Février 2008)

Salut,

j'adore MacBidouille, ils se disent différent en ne jouant pas le jeu de la rumeur, mais au moindre bruit de couloir, ils nous pondent une news dessus  

Sinon, vu qu'on connait la fréquence des processeurs Penryn, ben c'est pas difficile de dire que le modèle de base sera à 2,4GHz (mais bon 3Mo de cache seulement, c'est un peu étrange) et qu'en option on aura le droit à un 2,6GHz sur le haut de gamme (si ils devaient sortir aujourd'hui)...

@+
iota


----------



## appollo (26 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'adore MacBidouille, ils se disent différent en ne jouant pas le jeu de la rumeur, mais au moindre bruit de couloir, ils nous pondent une news dessus
> 
> ...



C'est un peu lourd la rivalité des forums


----------



## iota (26 Février 2008)

appollo a dit:


> C'est un peu lourd la rivalité des forums


Il n'est même pas question de ça.
Je poste souvent des liens vers MacBidouille, ils font des articles et des news intéressants.
C'est leur mauvaise fois au niveau des rumeurs que j'ai un peu de mal à avaler...

Toujours est-il que cette fameuse rumeur n'a pas grand intéret...

@+
iota


----------



## omac (26 Février 2008)

c'est parti et il y aurait des fuites sur les numéros de séries (source mac bidouille) donc ça sent le changement de portable ici... bon appétit !


----------



## appollo (26 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Il n'est même pas question de ça.
> Je poste souvent des liens vers MacBidouille, ils font des articles et des news intéressants.
> C'est leur mauvaise fois au niveau des rumeurs que j'ai un peu de mal à avaler...
> 
> ...



Ok pas de soucis c'est souvent qu'on voie ici et la des batailles entre forum concurrent et qeu ca deviens gavant.

C'est il me semble depuis qu'on attends le mbp le premier mardi ou tous les stores sont fermés en meme temps ?


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Ce qui peut devenir gavant, ce sont ces deux sites de rumeurs qui donnent des "infos" bidon sur la sortie de nouveaux MBP, et cela fait 3 mois que ça dure. 

Les sites francophones ne font que relayer ces rumeurs, avec plus ou moins de lourdeur, comme c'est le cas par exemple de MacBidouille et de MacGe (il n'y en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre).

Ce qui peut à la longue créer un sentiment de frustration chez les lecteurs.

Au grand bonheur des annonceurs, qui doivent se frotter les mains.


----------



## Jeremlille (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Au grand bonheur des annonceurs, qui doivent se frotter les mains.


 
Et au grand malheur de Bompi. ​


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Peut-être qu'il touche sa petite enveloppe à la fin du mois...


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Février 2008)

flotifr a dit:


> Non, et c'est pour ça que j'écris "il semble" et que je cite le forum de macosrumors et non une source officielle... Donc pas la peine de prendre ce genre de ton dans ta réponse, si je dis une bêtise, j'assume ma bêtise. Je n'ai rien d'un expert en mémoire vive !
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il affirmer ou infirmer cette info (intox?) ?




Je ne prenais pas un ton bête, j'étais juste étonné de cette "intox" 

APPLE STORE US FERMÉ!


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Ben ils sont tous fermés.


----------



## MacDays (26 Février 2008)

Please, la fermeture aimantée sur les MBP !

P'tain, je reviens de la FNAC Boulogne où j'ai vu le MBA, cette machine est absolument WAW​


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

MacDays a dit:


> Please, la fermeture aimantée sur les MBP !​




Oué, top çà : la fermeture aimantée déclencheur d'achat


----------



## Jeremlille (26 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> APPLE STORE US FERMÉ!


 
Merci pour ta réactivité!   

​​

​


----------



## MacDays (26 Février 2008)

> Oué, top çà : la fermeture aimantée déclencheur d'achat​


 
'tain j'ai eu chaud. Heureusement que ton avis sur mes achats ne rentre pas en ligne de compte... ​


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Merci pour ta réactivité!
> 
> ​​
> 
> ​



Allez la sortie de l'iPod vidéo 7G !!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

MacDays a dit:


> 'tain j'ai eu chaud. Heureusement que ton avis sur mes achats ne rentre pas en ligne de compte... ​



Heureusement que tes achats m'indiffèrent


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Allez la sortie de l'iPod vidéo 7G !!!



Les offres devraient concerner l'iPod / iPhone. Il ne faut pas trop compter sur la sortie de nouveaux MBP...


----------



## two (26 Février 2008)

store ouvert.... nouvelle borne airport express...




nan j'plaisante... :rateau:


----------



## flotifr (26 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je ne prenais pas un ton bête, j'étais juste étonné de cette "intox"
> 
> APPLE STORE US FERMÉ!


Pas de soucis  Dis donc tu es debout à 6h30 pour suivre l'annonce ?  Ahh, le Québec, j'ai hâte d'y être !

Tous les stores fermés, c'est quand même plus grisant qu'un seul comme la semaine dernière, non ? Avec un peu de chance, ils chagent toute la gamme plus des Cinema display 42" incurvés !!!

!!!


----------



## Jeremlille (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Allez la sortie de l'iPod vidéo 7G !!!


 
J'en suis arrivé à un point où ça me ferai franchement rigoler !!!  

de toute façon on est pas à 2 ou 3 ans près pour maintenant... ​


----------



## MacDays (26 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tes achats m'indiffèrent


 



			
				gKtarn a dit:
			
		

> Oué, top çà : la fermeture aimantée déclencheur d'achat


 
 

s.
"I used to be schyzophrenic, but we're OK now"​


----------



## MacDays (26 Février 2008)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Tous les stores fermés, c'est quand même plus grisant qu'un seul comme la semaine dernière, non ? Avec un peu de chance, ils chagent toute la gamme plus des Cinema display 42" incurvés !!!


 
Blague à part, ça serait une bonne nouvelle.​


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Je sens qu'il va encore y avoir des déçus...


----------



## Jeremlille (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je sens qu'il va encore y avoir des déçus...


 
C'est pas comme si on avait pas l'habitude. ​


----------



## flotifr (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je sens qu'il va encore y avoir des déçus...


C'est pas important, ça. Au moins on produit un peu d'adrénaline !


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

Allez encore un nouvel iPod. Rentrez chez vous !!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

Quel suspense insoutenable  

Qui est en mode "refresh auto" sur le store ?


----------



## flotifr (26 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quel suspense insoutenable
> 
> Qui est en mode "refresh auto" sur le store ?


C'est qu'on s'ennuierait presque ici du coup... Et puis le refresh, ça va 5 minutes... Une petite spéculation de dernière minute ?

MBP 13,3" - 2,6Ghz - Montevina / penryn - SSD 256Go - Ecran LED - RAM 2Go extensible à 8Go - Windows XP pre-installé avec parallels et CS3 offerte !


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui peut devenir gavant, ce sont ces deux sites de rumeurs qui donnent des "infos" bidon sur la sortie de nouveaux MBP, et cela fait 3 mois que ça dure.
> 
> Les sites francophones ne font que relayer ces rumeurs, avec plus ou moins de lourdeur, comme c'est le cas par exemple de MacBidouille et de MacGe (il n'y en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre).
> 
> ...


Ça, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ... 



divoli a dit:


> Je sens qu'il va encore y avoir des déçus...


Noooonnn !? Pas  possible ... C'est connu : chez Apple ils lisent les centaines de posts des contributeurs de MacGé pour enfin savoir ce qu'ils vont mettre dans leurs machines ... ils ont que ça à faire. 

Bon, soyez sympa, si un MBP sort pendant mon absence, passez directement à Réagissez!

Merci.


----------



## AlBundy (26 Février 2008)

vu que même le store français est fermé ce coup-ci on peut espérer une grosse mise à jour.


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Février 2008)

c'est génial... je me moque éperdument de la sortie d'un nouveau modèle mac (à part éventuellement s'il s'agissait d'un mini...) puisque je viens tout juste d'acquérir mon Macbook... mais je peux pas m'empêcher de refresher toutes les 5 minutes la page de l'apple store...

Ah... internet....


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ...



Non, c'est fort différent, puisque nous on a pas de compte à rendre et on est indépendant des annonceurs. 

Je ne me pointe pas avec des bannières publicitaires quand je fais part de mes pronostics, moi Môssieur... 

Enlève les news de rumeurs des actus MacGe, et les rédacteurs vont avoir beaucoup moins de choses à raconter...


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

L'heure approche, les enfants, l'heure approche...

Bon sang, plus de piles dans ma souris ! Vite !! Je vais les recharger, ce serait con de pas pouvoir surfer sur le store pour découvrir (éventuellement) une nouvelle bête...


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssss        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redah75 (26 Février 2008)

ca y est, c'est fait, les nouveau MBP sont sortis...


----------



## F118I4 (26 Février 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssss        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nouveaux MBP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

2.1 et 2.4 puis encore 2.4 , y'en a qui avaient raison ici...   Nan !! PLus de piles !! Mer..


----------



## alexsss (26 Février 2008)

nouveau macbook pro 

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...B723662&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro

hihi


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

Nooon ! Abusé, sur le store us, ils font payer l'apple remote avec le macbook....    DECEVANT sur ce point !


----------



## flotifr (26 Février 2008)

Pas de nouveau design, argh !


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Ouais bof, c'est une mise-à-jour mineure, elle n'a rien d'extraordinaire... Il vaut mieux attendre les prochains avec la plateforme Montevina.


----------



## redah75 (26 Février 2008)

et pas de Blu-ray


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

Par contre le MB de base baisse de prix ! 999, pour 1099$ aux us... Enfin une différence de traitement 
Baisse de 50 euros sur chaque modèles MB


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

le gobelet a dit:


> Enlève les news de rumeurs des actus MacGe, et les rédacteurs vont avoir beaucoup moins de choses à raconter...





Pinaise mais on t'a donné à manger après minuit ou quoi?!


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

C clair qu'un peu d'alu et du LED, ça aurait été plus classe... Mais bon, un peu de changement, ça fait du bien 

 Je suis content quand même : on savait qu'il était trop tôt pour montevina, et qu'après il n'y aurait plus eu de maj avant juin ;

et on en avait tous marre des maj ipod ou nano rose bonbon à la noix... Donc...


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

Rectification : 50 enlevés à chaque modèle MB, mais 19 à rajouter si on veut l'apple remote, ça fait juste une baisse de 31...


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, soyez sympa, si un MBP sort pendant mon absence, passez directement à Réagissez!



C'est fait.

-------> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=207603


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

/edit


----------



## gentleboy83 (26 Février 2008)

En fait, non... J'y perds mon latin : quelqu'un peut-il me dire si l'apple remote est donnée avec ?? Dans les caractéristiques techniques, ils disent qu'elle est dans le coffret de base. Mais pour l'achat, il faut la rajouter... Ils n'ont pas fini la maj du site ??

*[Maj] Ok, ils ne l'ont pas fini : de 2 à 2,2 Ghz seulement... dslé*


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

Je suis plié de rire, tellement la msie à jour est minimale. Ah chez Apple on en fait de moins en moins j'ai l'impression.

Bon ok coté positif, deux fois plus de VRAM et un pad iphone, mais bon rien de révolutionnaire vu que le trackpad était déjà multi-touch.

Par contre passer du Core2Duo 2.5 Ghz à 2.6 Ghz coûte 250 dollars. Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des gogos.

La seule vraie bonne nouvelle se sont des prix plus correct et des DD plus gros 

Donc révision mineure, et pas de nouveau boitier. Plus que 11 mois à attendre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> rien de révolutionnaire vu que le trackpad était déjà multi-touch.



Non les vrais multi-touch ont une puce spéciale qui gère la chose (dixit iota).


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non les vrais multi-touch ont une puce spéciale qui gère la chose (dixit iota).



Bon reste plus qu'a savoir si le milieu de gamme du MPB augmente de beaucoup le nombre d'images/s dans WoW


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2008)

Melaure a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez d'espérer. Aujourd'hui c'est spécial event musique. PAS de MBP !


Visionnaire est le meilleur qualificatif de Melaure. 

Je suis qu'il y a quelques prédictions apocalyptiques pour l'avenir d'Apple suite au passage sur Intel qui doivent traîner sur MacGé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon reste plus qu'a savoir si le milieu de gamme du MPB augmente de beaucoup le nombre d'images/s dans WoW



Je ne sais pas si ça joue mais sur le store US la vram aurait doublé (pas à jour sur les autres stores). 

Merci divoli


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis plié de rire, tellement la msie à jour est minimale. Ah chez Apple on en fait de moins en moins j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Bon ok coté positif, deux fois plus de VRAM et un pad iphone, mais bon rien de révolutionnaire vu que le trackpad était déjà multi-touch.
> 
> ...


250$ le penryn à 2,5GHz pour portable, t'es sûr? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Sinon il y a un autre fil dans réagissez pour discuter, celui-ci devrait fermer bientôt.


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2008)

Oui, ce fil devrait fermer. Provisoirement, car les prochains MBP devront être beaucoup plus intéressants.

Ce n'est ici qu'une évolution mineure des MBP, j'allais presque dire une révision "pré-Montevina". Réfléchissez bien avant de vous précipiter sur un tel achat.


----------



## boodou (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ce fil devrait fermer. Provisoirement, car les prochains MBP devront être beaucoup plus intéressants.
> 
> Ce n'est ici qu'une évolution mineure des MBP, j'allais presque dire une révision "pré-Montevina". Réfléchissez bien avant de vous précipiter sur un tel achat.


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Réfléchissez bien avant de vous précipiter sur un *tel* achat.


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ce fil devrait fermer. Provisoirement, car les prochains MBP devront être beaucoup plus intéressants.
> 
> Ce n'est ici qu'une évolution mineure des MBP, j'allais presque dire une révision "pré-Montevina". Réfléchissez bien avant de vous précipiter sur un tel achat.



On l'espère tous. Mais avec la baisse de tarifs le nouveau modèle reste intéressant.


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui veulent un nouveaux macbook pro et qui n'en ont pas besoin dans l'immédiat: Attendez !


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2008)

Il y a au moins une personne qui n'est pas déçue par cette annonce : moi .
Allez ! on ferme !


----------

